# What are you listening to?



## Locked (Mar 15, 2014)

I think we need another music thread...I am always interested in hearing stuff I might not otherwise hear, as well as some classics and guilty pleasures. 

No live links please.   If you want to post the whole link without changing tt to xx then make sure you uncheck the second box under *Miscellaneous Options for Automatically parse links in text.  *It keeps the link from being live.


I just discovered the band WolfMother. They are from Australia and they kick serious butt.  If you like 70's hard rock you should give them a listen. They are a newer band that plays retro rock, and they do it well. Led Zeppelin meets Black Sabbath and Deep Purple.

This is New Moon rising>>>>http://youtu.be/-O63P9Ecujc

This is Love Train>>>http://youtu.be/2rGaICcf21I


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2014)

Stellar by Incubus

Know that one?

:heart:


----------



## Mebeafarmer (Mar 17, 2014)

Al Green: Here I am


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Sxv-sUYtM[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 17, 2014)

Is Rose using live links?  LOL.   Yes  live links are now being allowed.   Announcement to come.


----------



## robertr (Mar 17, 2014)

Great.


----------



## Mebeafarmer (Mar 18, 2014)

James Taylor: Handy Man


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 18, 2014)

sweet melissa


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2014)

yeah he's already moved onto his solo career (Andrew Stockdale) but I really loved Wolfmothers first album. Very retro acid rock...great stuff. Love Colossal and Apple TRee on that 1st album....

right now I'm listening to Modest mouse, [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igXIB2ArH8c&feature=kp[/ame]

Song: "Guilty Cockerspaniels"


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2014)

Now MM the whale song:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52vvXBbua_c[/ame]

this was the first modest mouse song I taught myself on the bass...


----------



## Locked (Mar 19, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> yeah he's already moved onto his solo career (Andrew Stockdale) but I really loved Wolfmothers first album. Very retro acid rock...great stuff. Love Colossal and Apple TRee on that 1st album....
> 
> right now I'm listening to Modest mouse, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igXIB2ArH8c&feature=kp
> 
> Song: "Guilty Cockerspaniels"




Yeah that solo album of his is really a Wolfmother album.  The band just happened to break up before they went into the studio to record it, so he wound up releasing it as a solo album.  I am pretty sure he wrote most of the music and all of the lyrics.  I love all 3  albums.  White Feather, love bus and bad moon rising are 3 of my favorite songs.


----------



## skullcandy (Mar 22, 2014)

staind


----------



## Locked (Mar 22, 2014)

Queens of the Stone Age - Smooth Sailing

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUk4SI9utxw[/ame]


----------



## sawhse (Mar 24, 2014)

A perfect circle live from red rocks Stone and Echo


----------



## POTpoor (Mar 25, 2014)

Today it was Robin Trower's Bridge of Sighs album.


----------



## Locked (Mar 25, 2014)

Andrew Stockdale (WolfMother) Long way to go


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHKz0fWCzok[/ame]


----------



## mutley (Mar 25, 2014)

http://uk.search.yahoo.com/search?p=happy+pharell&ei=UTF-8&fr=chr-greentree_ff&ilc=12&type=714647

Pharell has to have one of the nicest male voices in the universe.

Mutley


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2014)

Yellow - Cold Play


----------



## kaotik (Mar 29, 2014)

soul rebel - bob marley
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okFznac7Lts[/ame]

chill saturday mornin song


----------



## sawhse (Mar 29, 2014)

Its a Korn day! Thank goodness for headphones. Lol my neighbors are not fans!!!!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 29, 2014)

Steve Vai Bad Horse
:headbang2:


----------



## Locked (Mar 29, 2014)

WolfMother-Love Train

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rGaICcf21I[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 29, 2014)

I went in an edited the links you guys posted so they would embed the video.   
When you post the link to the video you need to manually edit https to http.


----------



## Locked (Mar 29, 2014)

Neil Fallon of Clutch's Side Band called The Company Band.  Song is called Zombie Barricades. Good ole Hard Rock.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boj3A39XBxc[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 29, 2014)

Some Sly...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOa5UOHdwnc&list=AL94UKMTqg-9AfT_Rm966F34NMEP7_DYxM[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 30, 2014)

Heavy Weight-WolfMother


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBEmFDP3eN0[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 30, 2014)

Rival Sons - Pressure And Time

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MA0m1K2jW4[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 30, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBGPpZ_6erw[/ame]


----------



## burner (Mar 30, 2014)

Found these dudes on Spotify few months ago ...Australian hip hop. Good stuff

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAlD2aqAfPI[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 1, 2014)

xx


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 1, 2014)

http://youtu.be/GBaHPND2QJg


----------



## Locked (Apr 1, 2014)

I fixed it for you Grower...


----------



## Locked (Apr 1, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H78rzCD_i20[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 1, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MA0m1K2jW4[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 1, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mhE0efV2cM[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 1, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA0sZnaDIDo[/ame]


----------



## skullcandy (Apr 2, 2014)

dogs barking in the back ground and a loud vehical passing by somewhere out in the distance.....


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 2, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Apr 2, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqxywPYRCbI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqxywPYRCbI[/ame]

*ha it worked


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2014)

Andrew Stockdale(WolfMother)-Let Somebody Love You (Live)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdX9qEd8eY0[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HKOhy07Rn0[/ame]


----------



## POTpoor (Apr 5, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt-GCzyDT90[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eD8NOXikX0Y[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0wUqjE99PI[/ame]


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 7, 2014)

Melvins - houdini album

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZB3RgTEhrQ[/ame]


----------



## POTpoor (Apr 9, 2014)

EUROSONIC,,,,,  [ame]http://xxx.youtube.com/watch?v=2dllo85ZSUk[/ame]


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 9, 2014)

Type O' Negative - Bloody Kisses

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5px7dgb-UA[/ame]


----------



## toys (Apr 9, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7y24eXMapk[/ame]


----------



## BroKe-N-eNglisH (Apr 9, 2014)

love music threads, heres something im liking now,


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inU9uieDUok[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 9, 2014)

Rival Sons - Three Fingers



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEbgCLb8myw[/ame]


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 10, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geHLdg_VNww[/ame]


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 10, 2014)

not sure how you got the videos up???


----------



## Locked (Apr 10, 2014)

BenfukD said:


> not sure how you got the videos up???



I will fix it for you. You have to remove the s after http for it to embed properly.


----------



## Locked (Apr 10, 2014)

This band rocks if you have not heard them before. 
Asteroid Galaxy Tour-Major


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1ueZS8O6Ss[/ame]


----------



## ozric420 (Apr 11, 2014)

Trains  by Porcupine Tree......


----------



## kaotik (Apr 11, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PQLoHJOPOI[/ame]


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 11, 2014)

thank you for the tip

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L397TWLwrUU[/ame]


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 15, 2014)

Lets see those horns :headbang:

Down - Bustle...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkf2F7jI-yg[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol....Frozen meets Breaking Bad



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHHJGEeCLSo[/ame]


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 15, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cS38d3Kw2Zo&feature=player_detailpage"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cS38d3Kw2Zo&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## kaotik (Apr 16, 2014)

i had the same problem lyfespan.
..all you need to do is remove the S off the HTTPS  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJDnJ0vXUgw[/ame]


----------



## POTpoor (Apr 16, 2014)

EAST / WEST  Paul Butterfield Blues Band 

              [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NulCT6ZPXzU[/ame]


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 17, 2014)

tonight's ditty 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auqFostuqUk[/ame]


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 18, 2014)

Ministry - Dark Side Of the Spoon

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpIDEAM-nx0[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 18, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9_w6ZhvRJ8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 18, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vRZxBwiIjQ[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 18, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKKONgfNONU[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 18, 2014)

One of my favorites from back in the day. Saw these guys live in a little club in Jersey City.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9F5xcpjDMU[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 18, 2014)

Another Oldie but Goody....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuhaFdBuwp4&feature=kp[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 18, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9lNbNGbo24[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 18, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WJ6FbcWYRU[/ame]


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 19, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> Ministry - Dark Side Of the Spoon
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpIDEAM-nx0




ah very few people dig the ALIEN Joegerson


----------



## Locked (Apr 20, 2014)

I tried to edit the link for you multi but it still won't embed properly.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIN36NweL6I[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 20, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq-S8CIU7VA&feature=youtu.be

won't for me


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2014)

Grower13, i am disco'ing here..haven't heard that forever, you sexy thang.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM0KAh5w7Rs[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__HPfmvaWRw[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 20, 2014)

Love this one...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-weOXYqWmr8[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Apr 20, 2014)

http://vimeo.com/53933900
only place i could find the good version of this song. (curse youtube's  poor versions or no audio)

RIP Rubin "hurricane" Carter


----------



## Locked (Apr 20, 2014)

One of my favorite bands...so good. &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOXaUjGk-yY[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Apr 21, 2014)

bit of a change from the norm  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USK2S9RwL84[/ame]


----------



## skullcandy (Apr 21, 2014)

21 guns 

not sure of the bands name


----------



## Locked (Apr 22, 2014)

I got a Gypsy Heart-Rival Sons  (Today's Led Zeppelin??) &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPnWjboY4n4[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 22, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJb7cBfrxbo[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 22, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0DAnu5Sq6k[/ame]


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 23, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SMReqfKyG8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 25, 2014)

Willie Nelson by Clutch. I love this tune.

"Well I Don't Know If I'm Coming Or Going
If It's Them Or Me
Oh, But One Things For Certain
Willie Nelson Only Smokes The Killer Weed"    &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j0OXcObml0[/ame]


----------



## skullcandy (Apr 27, 2014)

the comidium fluffy he's funny :laugh:


----------



## sawhse (Apr 27, 2014)

Corrosion of Conformity  Blind!!!        :headbang:


----------



## kaotik (Apr 27, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSMN1ugJAos[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 27, 2014)

*CLUTCH- Easy Breeze*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXiE_Hkrl5M[/ame]


----------



## DrFever (Apr 27, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXqb_3fR6Ok[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 27, 2014)

*The Asteroids Galaxy Tour - Around The Bend*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoGMg6Uz8jg[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 27, 2014)

*The Asteroids Galaxy Tour - Major*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1ueZS8O6Ss[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Apr 29, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvRmBUEwtZg[/ame]


..sadly the theme-song as i walk into my room lately


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 29, 2014)

:headbang: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDFG9eq90aQ[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 29, 2014)

Been lovin on this band hard the last week.  

Band of Skulls
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHycT3MTtu8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 29, 2014)

*Anarchy Club - Blood Doll*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M69vzb-1WMs[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 29, 2014)

*Rival Sons - Electric Man*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=px3bWcBu_1s[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 30, 2014)

*Clutch - "Electric Worry"*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx6FV2qR2TY[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 30, 2014)

*Clutch - "Burning Beard"*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eepsCXpLY4[/ame]


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2014)

Powerman 5000

When Worlds Collide
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsV500W4BHU[/ame]

(No idea how to put the vid up..lol.)


----------



## Locked (May 1, 2014)

*Band of Skulls - Patterns*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QnjsHEvaaI[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 1, 2014)

Fixed it SM. You need to copy the link in the browser and not the one youtube provides to share.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 2, 2014)

Ahhh yeah you know it.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rei5VFFtO8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 2, 2014)

*3rd Bass - The Gas Face*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYp28tEAVvs[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 2, 2014)

*A Tribe Called Quest - Can I Kick It*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71ubKHzujy8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 2, 2014)

If you have never seen it, it's an excellent movie.  

*Velvet Goldmine>>>*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRY9K78uDRs[/ame]

My favorite song of that soundtrack>>>>*Hot One / Shudder To Think*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH3KILLaTkI&list=PLm7_CxfR2HJ7qasAGuISZ5rgxv6kfLXyt[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (May 3, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae23y2D8VSI[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (May 3, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpjPQdH44IM[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (May 3, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo2qQmj0_h4[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (May 3, 2014)

skullcandy said:


> 21 guns
> 
> not sure of the bands name


 

Greenday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r00ikilDxW4


----------



## kaotik (May 3, 2014)

haha loved the 2 chello's  
reminds me of the gourds gin and juice cover or hayseed dixie's hillybilly rock.. love the out of place instruments 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0DNQYXRF-4[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2014)

*Tame Impala - Elephant*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0jqPvpn3sY[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2014)

*The Doors- Peace Frog *


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X34JarNjoIU[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2014)

*The Doors- "Been Down So Long (Alternate Version)"*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgw5j9h8528[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2014)

*Public Enemy - Don't Believe The Hype  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vQaVIoEjOM[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2014)

*Public Enemy - Can't Truss It  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am9BqZ6eA5c[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2014)

*Goldfrapp - Strict Machine &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835; *

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A309uVwAck[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2014)

*Goldfrapp - Twist  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5K--eVxB04[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2014)

*Cold War Kids - "Hang Me Up To Dry"  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrrGKR8Xii4[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2014)

*Wretch 32 ft L Marshall - 'Traktor'    &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCivYv4HqiI[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2014)

*The Doors- The Soft Parade  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbpRlqqzSD4[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2014)

Had the pleasure of seeing him do this song live in Atlantic City. I was like 8 rows from the stage in a small venue. Best seats I have ever had.  Love his solo stuff as well as his work with STP. 
*Scott Weiland - Pictures And Computers &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZkj33GtnU8[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (May 3, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9zcLAUp5E0&feature=kp[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2014)

One of my top 10 favorite songs.   


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8kYrIWu14E[/ame]


----------



## skullcandy (May 4, 2014)

Staind  [ It's been a while ]


----------



## Grower13 (May 4, 2014)

skullcandy said:


> Staind [ It's been a while ]


 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=araU0fZj6oQ[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 4, 2014)

*Kiss- Cold Gin   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrlobjUhnc8[/ame]


----------



## orangesunshine (May 4, 2014)

great song back when hammy


sm lets get neked as a jaybird and ply in the sprikler---os original


----------



## orangesunshine (May 4, 2014)

still great today on 11


----------



## Locked (May 4, 2014)

Yeah orange, love me some classic KISS.


----------



## Locked (May 4, 2014)

Soft Parade is one of those classic songs that can transport you to that time.  Music is amazing like that.


----------



## kaotik (May 5, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3Mo9UK-Nfc[/ame]


----------



## pce4all (May 5, 2014)

Bit of a double entendre but I had to share this guys song. Ü 

http://youtu.be/7XvO6DDWrUE


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2014)

*Scott Weiland- Pictures and Computers  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cbl18AOEx8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2014)

*Better Than Ezra - Good  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acK0KH2uJGc[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2014)

*Cracker - Low  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYdlqjiQPAc[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2014)

*Weezer - Say It Ain't So  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENXvZ9YRjbo[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2014)

*Lou Reed - Satellite of Love &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy2I2LO_sNI[/ame]


----------



## skullcandy (May 6, 2014)

nate dogg and da dogg pound


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2014)

*RIVAL SONS - Open My Eyes   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umrIUDOo-aM[/ame]


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 7, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oyixl_MqlDc[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2014)

Good one 7. Love that album. Such a cool vibe on the whole thing.  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## Locked (May 8, 2014)

*Clutch -- Crucial Velocity  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3kwC9VtfxM[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 9, 2014)

*Black Sheep - The Choice Is Yours  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0fVQ3i90zg[/ame]


----------



## Sherrwood (May 9, 2014)

Lisa Stansfield - All around the world


----------



## Locked (May 9, 2014)

One of my all time favorites. Joe Walsh is a Bad A S S

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

*Clutch - Let a poor man be   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dewHxzxkAPQ[/ame]


----------



## ston-loc (May 10, 2014)

:stoned:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDa3m_bxW0g"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDa3m_bxW0g[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

*Led Zeppelin - Custard Pie  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VH6kF8jlwA[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (May 11, 2014)

Kiltlifters - sara lee  on cbcradio
*wish i had a vid link. but they're just a local island ska band.


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

*Peaches - Presidents of The United States of America &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uV14jq2n-jg[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

*Pantera - Walk  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkFqg5wAuFk[/ame]


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 13, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHAt0lnvSmA[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 13, 2014)

the voice in my head telling me to get a buzz. music wise right now classic tear jerking honky tonk country, but i think i'm gonna throw in some black sabbath title album here shortly.


----------



## Locked (May 13, 2014)

*Black Sabbath - Fairies Wears Boots  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8kYrIWu14E[/ame]


----------



## MR1 (May 13, 2014)

Good one Hamster.


----------



## Locked (May 13, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Good one Hamster.



Probably my favorite Sabbath song...and i like a all of their old stuff. &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## MR1 (May 13, 2014)

I agree Hamster , I have all Black Sabbath albums, it seems I always go back to them for my metal fix. Then I like to listen to Charlie Pride to relax. That probably sounds crazy.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

trapstep <3
i too have a special place and time for sabbath 
fleetwood mac
gordon lightfoot 
rage against the machine 

when im in a lite getty mood ill listen to Bon Iver


----------



## Kindbud (May 14, 2014)

Rehab...danny boone


----------



## MR1 (May 14, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJykwV6T6gU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJykwV6T6gU[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 14, 2014)

i didn't get to listen to my sabbath last night some i'm letting it rip now.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4m79oGDT_I"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4m79oGDT_I[/ame]


----------



## MR1 (May 14, 2014)

I will play that while I feed my plants.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

eace: sorry. cant figure out how to post a video.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

****. how do you post a video.? lol anyways, Im listening to this. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpGtLYp-I0k[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 14, 2014)

Every now and then you get a link that just won't embed.  I found a different video of it and edited it for you.


----------



## Locked (May 14, 2014)

One of my favorite songs, from one of my favorite bands.
*Queens of the Stone Age - Misfit Love*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LT_kDj4Xzo[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 14, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIqbdnaPcT8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIqbdnaPcT8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 14, 2014)

Another great band not many people seem to know about.

*Band of Skulls - "Fires"  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fxykGHHYkM[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 14, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9jIxc9Ertk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9jIxc9Ertk[/ame]


----------



## kmog (May 14, 2014)

My teacher talk about greek mythology.


----------



## giggy (May 14, 2014)

as yall will see about the only music i don't like is rap, disco, blues, and southern rock. don't ask me why blues/southern rock cause i can't tell you. but i do like blackfoot and doc holliday.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvKs7NgvOlI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvKs7NgvOlI[/ame]


----------



## skullcandy (May 14, 2014)

Selena  como la flower but in spanish


----------



## kaotik (May 15, 2014)

no southern rock?
so no Allman brothers? :huh: :cry:
no skynyrd?

gutting

lol

i'm checking out the keys new album (yeah i'm slow)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZZUY32iCzU[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 15, 2014)

Been meaning to download the new Black Keys album.  The song Fever is pretty cool. Has not totally grown on me yet.


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2014)

check out the Arctic Monkeys their pretty good 
Artic Monkeys-One for the road


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2014)

Rehab is new southern rock kaotik its just underground stuff they are from georgia


----------



## kaotik (May 15, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Been meaning to download the new Black Keys album.  The song Fever is pretty cool. Has not totally grown on me yet.


gotta say, just listened to the whole thing.. and nothing really grabbed my ear near as much as their previous releases.




Kindbud said:


> Rehab is new southern rock kaotik its just underground stuff they are from georgia


thanks, i'll check em out.  big fan of the south  
though i keep thinking that song bartender by rehab.. hope it's a different group you speak of


----------



## Locked (May 15, 2014)

kaotik said:


> gotta say, just listened to the whole thing.. and nothing really grabbed my ear near as much as their previous releases.



I have all of their previous albums. Their older stuff reminded me of Hendrix. Pure rock/blues with not a lot of bells and whistles. Then they started going with a more polished sound and brought Modest Mouse in to produce. Still liked Brothers and El Camino.  This one just seems to be lacking that spark. I will give it time though.


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2014)

kaotik said:


> gotta say, just listened to the whole thing.. and nothing really grabbed my ear near as much as their previous releases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..
...
it is the same group thats just a main stream garbage song the only one they ever played on the radio they have a bunch of good older albums and some of their new stuff is good i like them because i relate to alot of their songs been to a couple of their concerts..... hear listen to these .....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXdq8gOV_LU
...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23YlkNNXEPU
.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSuEVvHQ4ro


----------



## giggy (May 15, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4cYgQ5B3F0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4cYgQ5B3F0[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 15, 2014)

finished the boc and found some tull for the head.

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ua9I8g7TCs"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ua9I8g7TCs[/ame]


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

thank you kind sir. 


Hamster Lewis said:


> Every now and then you get a link that just won't embed.  I found a different video of it and edited it for you.


----------



## kaotik (May 16, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATcOm-NTr_0[/ame]

not ashamed to admit i still listen to some offspring once in a while 


and yeah those links, much better than bartender, kind


----------



## Kindbud (May 16, 2014)

yup yup they got a bunch way better then bartender..............


----------



## Grower13 (May 16, 2014)

http://www.wimp.com/backyardmegaphone/


----------



## giggy (May 16, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f46ulX6uwGc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f46ulX6uwGc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 16, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ousaiByU1ko"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ousaiByU1ko[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 16, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8MAHQhKe7Q"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8MAHQhKe7Q[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 16, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sfg6-4mBs6Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sfg6-4mBs6Y[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 16, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGD9i718kBU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGD9i718kBU[/ame]


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

Skynyrd ROCKS 


kaotik said:


> no southern rock?
> so no Allman brothers? :huh: :cry:
> no skynyrd?
> 
> ...


----------



## giggy (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Skynyrd ROCKS



i think that was ment for me bro as i don't care for southern rock. i can count the skynard songs i like on one hand.


----------



## giggy (May 16, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huCBgj_aZns"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huCBgj_aZns[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 16, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZoD8JEFjAE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZoD8JEFjAE[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 16, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkysjcs5vFU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkysjcs5vFU[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 16, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_Z48dHFYLc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_Z48dHFYLc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 16, 2014)

i'm gonna leave yall with the last 2 as i have to make a run, see yall soon. peace

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjQvk_R20r4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjQvk_R20r4[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 16, 2014)

ok one more i just can't miss.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHs5cg5RIu8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHs5cg5RIu8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 17, 2014)

it has been a rough couple day for old and new members, i really hope it is all behind us now. i just wanted to kick back and listen to some classic stuff and ran across this. thought i would share. peace everyone smoke a few hits and chill. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd9gRMrv89I"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd9gRMrv89I[/ame]


----------



## sawhse (May 17, 2014)

:48: hitting it right now. Ahhhhh


----------



## Locked (May 18, 2014)

*Franz Ferdinand - Ulysses  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31sZ9xZr_Ew[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (May 20, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEpGSiWBX-A[/ame]

don't really know what prompted it.. aint listened to it in years :headbang2:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 21, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5q0cEp3-_TM[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (May 21, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFBbOHohwR8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 21, 2014)

*The Black Keys - Gold On The Ceiling   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yCIDkFI7ew[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (May 22, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhMO9azmKNU[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (May 22, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhEHB0a7Uyg[/ame]


..shaping up to be a redneck day


----------



## skullcandy (May 22, 2014)

Miley Cyrus I adore you that young lady has a sweet voice in the song .


----------



## Locked (May 22, 2014)

skullcandy said:


> Miley Cyrus I adore you that young lady has a sweet voice in the song .



For you skull....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1tzURKYFNs[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 22, 2014)

*KRS One - Sound Of Da Police  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oENrgffA5VI[/ame]


----------



## AZshwagg (May 23, 2014)

I have a crazy play list of music that I love to hear.....when I have some good bud I like put some Frank Sinatra is one of my favorite, good vocalist and great band orchestra and on the flip side I like to here Sublime and sometimes sublime with Rome.....but thats what I'm jamming out too *_*


----------



## kaotik (May 23, 2014)

good morning laugh  
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-glHAzXi_M[/ame]

a taste of life in most canadian cities (heck, i assume some american ones too )


----------



## Grower13 (May 23, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_5U0M9ErGA[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 23, 2014)

Love this Band and this album. 

*Band of Skulls - Hollywood Bowl  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOEfwyIQJ7Y[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (May 23, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m0bI82Rz_k[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (May 24, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gubNCjmX-8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 24, 2014)

*Crocodile Chop*  System of a down Chop Suey with Elton's Crocodile Rock.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4cGqu2_GQQ[/ame]


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 28, 2014)

:joint4: you know it....


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvDZuptvupk[/ame]



CCCCCCCCccocainne!!!! :rofl: love this album....


----------



## Grower13 (May 30, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvrvuwKbQos[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (May 30, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dulBqXBDfqM[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> :joint4: you know it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn straight....Rated R was the first Queens album I bought by them.   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2014)

*Citizen King - Jalopy Style &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

This band rocked...can't believe they didn't do another album after this one in 1999. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ockS2VVWpHA[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2014)

My thank god it's Friday song....

*Deee-Lite - "Groove Is In The Heart"    &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9786;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzoEK545j64[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2014)

*The Doors "People Are Strange"  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRAr354usf8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2014)

*Love Me Two Times - The Doors   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_G8DCFJ4vr4[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2014)

*The Doors - Peace Frog   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7pCD827wB4[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2014)

One of my favorite Doors tracks.

*The Doors "Been Down So Long (Alternate Version)   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgw5j9h8528[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2014)

*Clutch - "Electric Worry"  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx6FV2qR2TY[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2014)

The very first Clutch song I ever heard, and I was hooked after that. 

*Clutch - The Mob Goes Wild   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z78PjvfCVTQ[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2014)

*Tame Impala - Mind Mischief  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgK_Er7WZVg[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2014)

*The Kinks - Destroyer   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WJ6FbcWYRU[/ame]


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 1, 2014)

Arcade fire, suburbs has been the album of choice today


----------



## Jimmy James (Jun 2, 2014)

April Wine -- Stand Back


----------



## Locked (Jun 3, 2014)

*Jack White - "High Ball Stepper"   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRbnAxrS3EM[/ame]


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Jun 4, 2014)

got some swanky dankness going on right now love to keep it upbeat and keep a bowl and a redbull handy 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0fN0jJIZBo


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 4, 2014)

i'm back n listening to Ledzepplin-starway to heaven


----------



## Locked (Jun 4, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> i'm back n listening to Ledzepplin-starway to heaven



Nothing wrong with that...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2014)

Megalomanic - Incubus


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 5, 2014)

rare earth- i Know I'm Losing U


----------



## skullcandy (Jun 6, 2014)

Staind   Yesterday


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 6, 2014)

MAGIC Carpet Ride   oh yes        :joint::tokie:


----------



## Locked (Jun 6, 2014)

*Band Of Skulls- Hollywood Bowl  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpdkTyPmClk[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 7, 2014)

Sweet Dreams_ Air Supply


----------



## skullcandy (Jun 7, 2014)

staind tonight


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 8, 2014)

listening the Animal Songs


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2014)

Incubus ~ Stellar (acoustic)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Xyu29Q-K0LU[/ame]

Ack!  I can't get the vid to show unless I try to edit it.  Weird..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2014)

Linkin Park - Burn It Down

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxytyRy-O1k[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jun 9, 2014)

multifarious said:


> Rival Sons ~ Electric Man



That's my new favorite band. They just plain rock. Each one of them is hella talented.


----------



## Locked (Jun 9, 2014)

*RIVAL SONS - Open My Eyes   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umrIUDOo-aM[/ame]


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2014)

Rush - Trees

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UWHEcIbhDiw[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 10, 2014)

listenin to Rare earth n Led Zeplinn


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2014)

Green Day ~ Longview

http://youtu.be/Vy5XR-oxCus


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2014)

Been on a Green Day kick..

http://youtu.be/NUTGr5t3MoY


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2014)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee_uujKuJMI[/ame]


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2014)

Madness ~ Muse

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek0SgwWmF9w[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 13, 2014)

Magic Carpet Ride- Steppen Wolf


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 15, 2014)

American Idiot

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee_uujKuJMI[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 15, 2014)

doors people r strange


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 16, 2014)

Society's Child by Janis Ian

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QPF-duKQro"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QPF-duKQro[/ame]


----------



## skullcandy (Jun 16, 2014)

sons of zion
be my lady


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 17, 2014)

Led Zepplin- starway to heaven      n feeln stoned


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 17, 2014)

kottonmouth kings "BoomBox" from the album "Mile High" This song just popped on from Pandora, it slaps!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 18, 2014)

Old Time Rock-N-Roll- Bob Seger


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 19, 2014)

How about some Lenny Kravitz tonight.  

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8LhCd1W2V0Q[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 19, 2014)

Lnyard skinner  free bird


----------



## Locked (Jun 19, 2014)

Love this Band...

*Rival Sons - Pocketful of Stones   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BlflksL-cM&list=ALYL4kY05133pNPcCqG6j43JA2_0NRW-33[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jun 19, 2014)

*Rival Sons - Get What's Coming   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLH-8ybJOyU&index=12&list=ALYL4kY05133pNPcCqG6j43JA2_0NRW-33[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jun 19, 2014)

*Kiss - Detroit Rock City   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PiVTOLFdBA[/ame]


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2014)

Linkin Park is so badass... :

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd9OhYroLN0[/ame]

Ha!  I haven't altered my font,color,size for years.  Lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2014)

*Fever*

:fly:

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=trk7P-9QDyc[/ame]


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2014)

*Does anyone remember...*

Tesla - Modern Day Cowboy?

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=avAvkdYa3qM[/ame]


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2014)

*.  Close My Eyes ~ Lita Ford.*

Who's the funny looking guy?  

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy3fJ8Nmzyw[/ame]


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2014)

*Rush ~ Limelight

http://vimeo.com/77249308*

(Youtube was being a dickhead)

*trippy vid, lol.
*


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2014)

crickets and a breeze and me inhaling....lovely.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 20, 2014)

Special agent man- Johnny Rivers


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 20, 2014)

That's SECRET Agent Man by Johnny Rivers


----------



## kaotik (Jun 20, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> That's SECRET Agent Man by Johnny Rivers


i think that's on purpose  ..just like his freebird by lenyrd skinner
..or i hope anyway 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GFDTn22OSk[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 21, 2014)

magic carpet ride-Steppen wolf


----------



## Locked (Jun 23, 2014)

I just found out about these guys. Already diggin them.

*The Blue Van - Love Shot   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMmtZEa-aT4[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jun 23, 2014)

*The Blue Van - Silly Boy  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGeX3_-e7_g[/ame]


----------



## Light (Jun 24, 2014)

All NIN all the time enuff said!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2014)

On my radio..lol.

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LtCsidP8NBA[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jun 24, 2014)

Still rocking to The Blue Van.  Awesome stuff.

*The Blue Van - Loser Takes It All  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkLM4n-jh6w[/ame]


----------



## Delta9 (Jun 25, 2014)

Can't seem to get this guys jams outta my head..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-18J8lGJeLo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-18J8lGJeLo[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gtdpnKbT10"][/ame]


----------



## Delta9 (Jun 25, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gtdpnKbT10[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 25, 2014)

The Pusher - Steppen wolf


----------



## kaotik (Jun 25, 2014)

liking the blue van, nice find hammy.
familiar sound i'm digging

was listening to this before.. had it stuck in my head this AM
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aci6Hy3Snao[/ame]


----------



## Vegas Kid (Jun 27, 2014)

Hugo Montenegro


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 28, 2014)

listen to the greatest hits of the Beatles


----------



## Locked (Jun 28, 2014)

kaotik said:


> liking the blue van, nice find hammy.
> familiar sound i'm digging



Yeah I am totally hooked on them. Downloaded all their albums and they are in rotation constantly.   Strong group of musicians and super catchy tunes.

Them and Rival Sons is all I have been listening to lately.  

This is Live just the Guitarist and Singer.  Great voice and the guitar playing is top notch as well.  


*Jordan (acoustic) - Rival Sons  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em328gERm9A[/ame]


----------



## skullcandy (Jun 29, 2014)

eli mac   [ dub stop ]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 29, 2014)

Born in The USA-Bob Seiger


----------



## Locked (Jun 29, 2014)

*The Blue Van - Be Home Soon  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSdGXAo0JVc[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jun 29, 2014)

*The Blue Van - Silly Boy &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft8Rwi4rw8M[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jun 29, 2014)

*the blue van - i want you  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI2FCEE5Xn0[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jun 29, 2014)

*Pigeon John - The Bomb   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY-dmj8vgko[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jun 29, 2014)

*Rival Sons - Memphis Sun  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGRFWM1MAfM[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jun 29, 2014)

*Scott Weiland- Pictures and Computers  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cbl18AOEx8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jun 29, 2014)

*The Blue Van - There Goes My Love  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98BVqA282hM[/ame]


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 30, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9GY35tovA0[/ame]

:headbang:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 30, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4odIPqfh6I[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 1, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0QYCRDauLk[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 2, 2014)

listen to Grass Roots Midnight Confession,,, ooh yes rock on


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 2, 2014)

i'm going to b anything but sober n stoned  all day on the 4 th,,, a early Happy 4th to all my fello tokers :joint:


----------



## WeedLover80 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lately I've been listening to Lana Del Rey's new album "Ultraviolence."


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 16, 2014)

listening to oldie goldies  Steppen wolf Music,, Magic Caroet ride,, the pusher,, n other goodiesn just taken hits off my vaporizer #5


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 16, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km4-eKvv3EM[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 17, 2014)

listen to the Cross Candian Rag band   Boys From Oklahoma


----------



## Delta9 (Jul 18, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6Hm8SXcFi8[/ame]


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 18, 2014)

http://youtu.be/WA2J92HOQmw


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> http://youtu.be/WA2J92HOQmw



:giggle:

I'm listening to absolutely nothing.  And loving every minute of it.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 18, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90PM4TLNgsg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Locked (Jul 19, 2014)

*Snoop Dogg - Smoke Weed Everyday*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlujizeNNQM[/ame]


----------



## Delta9 (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjtqkQFAn5U[/ame]


----------



## Warrior (Jul 26, 2014)

Any Rage lovers out there? How about Tool? You have got to see this.....wicked song! Can ya figure out who's singing karaoke, and playing General Douche? lol

FU#$%^G Peter Merkin! LMAO 

Cant figure out how to get the Youtube vid embedded here? Hmmmmmm? 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E-_J5WWkoc[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jul 26, 2014)

Fixed it for you.  You have to copy the browser url and then remove the s from https.


----------



## Locked (Jul 26, 2014)

Good to hear from you....hope you stick around. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5-FsZc_Als[/ame]


----------



## Warrior (Jul 26, 2014)

Again....that Ninja Hamster saves the day! Thanks my friend...


----------



## Warrior (Jul 27, 2014)

hxxp://youtu.be/yExPBSDnbU8


*** cannot I just put the Freaking Youtube address in here and it will embed? This is soooooooooooo frustrating!! I have tried twice.....changing the letters too two different letters? ss xx....as that was what I was told..first time I was told to change the tt ss..Then I was told to change it too xx????????????????????????? WTFFFFFFFF??? Its no fun...if its too much work and too confusing????? Why not FIX IT?


----------



## Warrior (Jul 27, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Fixed it for you. You have to copy the browser url and then remove the s from https.


 

There is no bloody "s" in the youtube address????? :vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## Warrior (Jul 27, 2014)

I give up.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yExPBSDnbU8[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Jul 29, 2014)

warrior, just copy the url, and paste it.. then take out the S on https.
don't change the tt's or ss or xX.. copy and paste the url exactly as it is in your browser, and it should say https://whatever.. don't even use the link thing, just paste it right into your message. then just take the s off.
i hope my long winded explanation helps.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0GffvBzVI8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jul 29, 2014)

Warrior I fixed it for you.  It will only embed if you follow certain steps. 

I will see if I can do a tutorial for posting videos from youtube.   For now remember you can't use the share button on youtube. That gives you a shortened url that won't work.  You have to copy the *full* url address from your browser, then paste it and remove the s from the https.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Locked (Jul 30, 2014)

*Eagles Of Death Metal - Miss Alissa  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KKemHQqDrU[/ame]


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Gordon lightfoot. cotton jenny


----------



## Warrior (Jul 31, 2014)

Hamster nailed it.....again....and kaotic!. The word "Browser" made me realize I was doing wrong address? 
I was using the "share" on youtube...I think I  know how to do from a while back on another site....shouldbe able to figure out...just got super frustrated.....Thanks ladies, and fellas.....got a little "pissed".....smoked one...felt better....lol   Will try again!   Thanks again peeps for the help!


----------



## Warrior (Jul 31, 2014)

You guys ever see this girl Meytal......Badass drummer, and hot little number.... 
Filmed in Weed Country!.......B.C. Canada baby! 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Yw8aaqnnrg[/ame]


----------



## Warrior (Jul 31, 2014)

Hamster? Eagle of Death metal? They are great! Sounds Jack White'ish? He involved?.....Here's one of my personal favorites......not bad for her first Hard Core Song?

:vap-bobby_on_the_be

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU6U-8LP1DY[/ame]


----------



## Warrior (Jul 31, 2014)

And one more.......from Warrior's "best of" list....
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MGpCkjjG0s[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jul 31, 2014)

Eagles of death metal is a Josh Homme side band.  Josh is the lead singer, guitarist and driving force behind Queens of the Stone Age.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 4, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Ao-iNPPUc[/ame]

Thunderstruck by Steven'Seagulls


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 5, 2014)

listening to the Sound Track O Rock Of Ages


----------



## Locked (Aug 6, 2014)

*AC/DC - Safe In New York City  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY35B6Ea2e8[/ame]


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2014)

I had these guys' posters plastered all over my walls one day, soon after they came down and iron maiden took over..lol.  This is a newer song by them that I've always loved but they're not as cute as I remember... . 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDLiVwpv89s[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Aug 10, 2014)

*Tool - No Quarter (FULL HD) &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZKIfCJZvZo[/ame]


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 11, 2014)

Steven'Seagulls


The Trooper

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li58voy6xXM[/ame]


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 11, 2014)

Slayer - Raining Blood (banjo cover)


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ2ucr74YNk[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 11, 2014)

listening to steppen wolf


----------



## Parcero (Aug 14, 2014)

For me the dummie, how do I make a video appear here like those above?


----------



## Locked (Aug 15, 2014)

*The Blue Van - Fame and Glory  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZKEbv-OXgg[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Aug 15, 2014)

Parcero said:


> For me the dummie, how do I make a video appear here like those above?



Let me see if I can put something together quick that will help.


----------



## Locked (Aug 15, 2014)

How to post YouTube videos that will embed.

First go to YouTube and search for the video you want.

Next click on the video you want and let it play in your browser.

*Then go to the Url bar:*
View attachment URL.jpg


*Now copy that link.*

*Next reply to the thread and paste what you copied. You then need to remove the s from https:*
View attachment remove s.jpg


*Post that link with the s removed and it should embed.*


Hope this helps.


----------



## giggy (Aug 16, 2014)

well i haven't been here in a good while, thought i would pop in and say hello. i'm not rockin much this morning but i am throwing down on some older country, enjoy. peace

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYLFkyEo8cE[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Aug 16, 2014)

What up gigy...music is music. If you enjoy it post it up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 17, 2014)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yloxnSbN94I[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Aug 18, 2014)

*Queens of the Stone Age - The Vampyre of Time and Memory &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEIVlYegHx8[/ame]


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 18, 2014)

This dang song is stuck in my head.  Gee thanks, teenagers...  

Oh Honey : Be Okay 

http://youtu.be/15pMHi9h8rI

Hmmm, don't know why the vid didn't post..


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2014)

Stolen dance

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iX-QaNzd-0Y[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 20, 2014)

listening to Bob siger's Greatest hits


----------



## Locked (Aug 24, 2014)

Just came across these guys last week.  Good Stuff.


*Monster Truck - Seven Seas Blues  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFQXAgJhz0Q[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Aug 24, 2014)

*Slipknot - Duality*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fVE8kSM43I[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Aug 24, 2014)

Channeling their best Zeppelin vibe.

*The Rival Sons - Tell Me Something  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2msd6W7uvI8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Aug 24, 2014)

*Rival Sons - Memphis Sun  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGRFWM1MAfM[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Aug 24, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXHI_P6LVPY[/ame]


----------



## Parcero (Aug 25, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbc6acaaIYw[/ame]


----------



## Parcero (Aug 25, 2014)

It worked, thank you!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 25, 2014)

listening to steppen wolf


----------



## giggy (Aug 30, 2014)

i'm not much on southern rock but i do like me some blackfoot. peace

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnWacjfxeSg[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Aug 30, 2014)

got any pirates out there?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggyC0FOzqHM[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 30, 2014)

listen to to the cross candian boys,,,   roll that joint my friend   oh ya


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2014)

Parcero said:


> It worked, thank you!



Sweet...glad I could help.


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2014)

*Rival Sons "Soul"   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=175WOIYLm-s[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2014)

More Bad Assary from Rival Sons.

*Company Man - Rival Sons*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G1qi_xN1BY[/ame]


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 4, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpC9621rC7E[/ame]

unplugged JAck White in France at the Château de Fontainebleau for Blogoteque. Performs: "The Same Boy You've Always Known" and "Entitlement"


Good stuff, mjppeeps


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2014)

*Clutch - Gullah &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0wUqjE99PI[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2014)

digging deep this morning. peace
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgxDuav133g[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY[/ame]


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 7, 2014)

I always want to post in here, but nobody would like what I would post.. at least according to what I've read in this thread for the page 20, or so, pages.


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I always want to post in here, but nobody would like what I would post.. at least according to what I've read in this thread for the page 20, or so, pages.



lets hear it, i listen to most anything but rap and disco.


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4ouPGGLI6Q[/ame]


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 7, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXHMxTSRkEo[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXHMxTSRkEo
> 
> Unsure how to embed on this site. Dang.



paste your address, and where the address has the https in the start, remove the s. looks like you got it as it now shows up.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 7, 2014)

giggy said:


> paste your address, and where the address has the https in the start, remove the s.



Indeed, I went back and saw Hammy had posted that on page 2 or so. Thanks mate! :aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 9, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPQXi8LfvRM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPQXi8LfvRM[/ame]

Melvins - Hostile Ambient Takeover :headbang:


----------



## Sherrwood (Sep 9, 2014)

Frozen soundtrack, I wish I was dead, this is like hell on earth.
My grand daughter is here and walks around with her Nabi and iPod listening to that soundtrack, over n over n over n over.
And it's not like its a good singer, more like going to the ear doctor and getting prodded in your ear while it already hurts.
God help me.........


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2014)

Sherrwood said:


> Frozen soundtrack, I wish I was dead, this is like hell on earth.
> My grand daughter is here and walks around with her Nabi and iPod listening to that soundtrack, over n over n over n over.
> And it's not like its a good singer, more like going to the ear doctor and getting prodded in your ear while it already hurts.
> God help me.........



brother i feel your pain, the daughter did it with the oak ridge boys elvira, and john anderson swinging. the grand kids had their's too. before you know it they will be out of that stage and you will look back and miss it. get a good buzz going and join her.:joint:


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAbxkKbR-r4[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlcY_enzwmI[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2014)

one more. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc1sgCT7X2c[/ame]


----------



## October420 (Sep 15, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmIYV2RPizg[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2014)

*Rage Against The Machine- pistol grip pump &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHXZdDIkwWI[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2014)

One of my all time faves of Rage.
*Rage Against The Machine - Fistful of Steel &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDzw9HLQCK4[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2014)

*Led Zeppelin-Babe I'm Gonna Leave You Live  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFIORuvNa9I[/ame]


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 15, 2014)

Mendo dope- Weed country [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFDAaAliaf0&list=PL5JGJy0n9e2dXwHYQTw8hvO6o36qWoj_v&index=2[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2014)

*Sublime - "Saw Red" performed by Rome feat. Kat & Eric Wilson (Sublime) &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXN6F3d0nyY&list=PLvoSHU8qBxF5SdIWMn8_zVpuUhbRV88JD[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Sep 16, 2014)

^Brads acoustic of that is amazing (love the bradley nowell and friends lp. felt  like you were just chillin at a party with him)
.. honestly wasn't diggin that one much though. 



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPJD3qcIL7s[/ame]
been listing to this song almost daily (it picks up about 40 seconds in  ) kind of a forgotten favorite. 
sad news the lead just got diagnosed with alzheimer's


----------



## Parcero (Sep 18, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbO0sDTRUBA[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Sep 18, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvkzoqQ5Oak[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Sep 18, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zq2JAJVnuc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Sep 18, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvqMvxdZTVE[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Sep 18, 2014)

*Temple of the dog-Heaven*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmxaFf-lpZY[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Sep 18, 2014)

*Soundgarden - Full On (Reprise) &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhL8ZJkNRG8&list=PL2ov43JuvPyN0nhmXD0lPwejbZqus7P5Y[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Sep 18, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKSU1W0ZUmQ[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Sep 18, 2014)

*The Hellion/Electric Eye - Judas Priest  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1B_pZC8aWU[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Sep 18, 2014)

*Living After Midnight - Judas Priest - British Steel  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxsSVNhyiKk[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Sep 18, 2014)

last one. peace
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw8Pnu4Ro6A[/ame]


----------



## October420 (Sep 19, 2014)

For some balance! [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5yt0gXLkh0[/ame]


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2014)

Burn It Down 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxytyRy-O1k[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2014)

a good start to a morning.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTKu-L1b--o[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2014)

when i was a teen, i had a 8-track player and when i got ready for bed i would plug in a tape and let it play all night. tull songs of the woods is a pretty good album. here's one you never hear on the radio.
 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUZSwHXKu0Q[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2014)

i always liked house of the rising sun, not sure about this version but it is start to grow on me.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXYIxJScSik[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2014)

great album.
 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6ZoqvROfRk[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Sep 21, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4UcaLHaabY[/ame]


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 28, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFItAo74WFA[/ame]


----------



## learning2fly (Oct 2, 2014)

Bathroon Vent Fan 
by Nutone


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 2, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2bNO6dHJRE[/ame]


----------



## POTpoor (Oct 3, 2014)

The morning sun,,, when she's in your face,,, really shows your age!!  Man Ain't that the truth,, the true light of day!! 

View attachment P1020972.JPG


----------



## POTpoor (Oct 3, 2014)

giggy said:


> i always liked house of the rising sun, not sure about this version but it is start to grow on me.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXYIxJScSik


   MY favorite cover of House of the Rising Sun,,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US9lRkeW-m0


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 3, 2014)

http://youtu.be/fEfO0oKSg3w


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2014)

*Thickfreakness - The Black Keys &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X_lOZI9KWI&list=PLADB0CD99AFCFD366[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2014)

*The Black Keys "Set You Free"   LIVE  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbCiI18KJG8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2014)

*Gin Wigmore - Black Sheep*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7aNKstBCM4[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2014)

*THE STRANGLERS - Dead Loss Angeles  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjY9zkTri8o[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 5, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqPQo8Ab79I[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 5, 2014)

so easy a caveman can do it.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jPMXzxvdL8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2014)

*The Blue Van - There Goes My Love  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCVgMvCxgEc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 5, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5Wpn3dFrEs[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2014)

*The Blue Van- Independence*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMzqRxhIvtA[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2014)

My favorite Blue Van song. 

*Lay Me Down And Die - The Blue Van  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOkpX0Jcc7w[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Oct 7, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtkJkCMKBQw[/ame]

..first u2 song i ever liked i think.
*though that may just be because everytime i turn the TV on, this commercial plays.


----------



## giggy (Oct 7, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9T06UfP1S0[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 7, 2014)

something most of yall may have never heard.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1PLT0GljPA[/ame]


----------



## October420 (Oct 8, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38Vun2LYnoY[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 9, 2014)

listen the soundtrack of Rock of ages


----------



## giggy (Oct 9, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IetyQQgJOFM[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 9, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiRn3Zlw3Rw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 9, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvuO2EvCTAE[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 9, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfAtqCTs39A[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Oct 23, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b3ioveZK9k[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Oct 23, 2014)

no didn't work


----------



## PencilHead (Oct 23, 2014)

Broadripple is Burning - Margot and the Nuclear So & So's

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXTVDUYIZs8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2014)

umbra said:


> no didn't work



I fixed it for you umbra....that dude Ralph Towner is awesome by the way. He has such a light touch. It's amazing watching him work the fret board like that.


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2014)

Fixed your video too PencilHead. Good to see you around again my friend.


----------



## Keef (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello Guys and dolls - would it be acceptable for an old fart from the O.F.C. to join your krewe ?  The O.F.C. - stands for Old Farts Club !--They don't talk music much !   I may be old but I still love my music !- I try to keep up with new music !-- right now my favorite group is The White Stripes !-- Love me some Lincoln Park too!--  Been grooving on Ed  Sheerhan too,  I know my classic rock inside and out ! But Blues is my preference. -- Back in the day I saw Albert King, and Eric Clapton,  the Rolling stones, Pearl Jam -- Bob Dylan,  Plant and Page -- Black Crowes, Neil Young,   C.S.N.Y.  - Bad Company - audio slave and many other others !   Anyway I wanted to stop by and see if you guys could put up with an  old fart who loves his music !  I'm not stuck in the music from a by gone era but my generation  did make some fine tunes !  I see my man Giggy hangs out here sometimes -- did not know he knew his music !  U guys are welcome over at the Curmudgeon or the Old Farts Club !  We have a Wake and Bake every morning -- We have a blast !  I see lovebnstoned hangs out here too !-- Ask them about our Wake and Bake !!


----------



## PencilHead (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks, Hammie. I couldn't get it correct and have forgotten how to delete a post. Nice to be back around. Noticed EffenGee is skulking around too. Fortunately, live's been busy. Got a new book about to pop, started another indie publishing outfit and have patented a hybrid form of books that saves trees. I've always thought a lot of trees (cough, cough--flattop trees).


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I fixed it for you umbra....that dude Ralph Towner is awesome by the way. He has such a light touch. It's amazing watching him work the fret board like that.


Thanks Hammy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm too lazy to post a link from my phone-

The One I Love by REM


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2014)

Thank you multi.

Oasis time - champagne supernova (the long version)


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2014)

Gets stuck in my head..

Milky Chance - Stolen Dance


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2014)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iX-QaNzd-0Y[/ame]

Oops..lol


----------



## giggy (Oct 25, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKGYMA8Fnxs[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 25, 2014)

Keef said:


> Hello Guys and dolls - would it be acceptable for an old fart from the O.F.C. to join your krewe ?  The O.F.C. - stands for Old Farts Club !--They don't talk music much !   I may be old but I still love my music !- I try to keep up with new music !-- right now my favorite group is The White Stripes !-- Love me some Lincoln Park too!--  Been grooving on Ed  Sheerhan too,  I know my classic rock inside and out ! But Blues is my preference. -- Back in the day I saw Albert King, and Eric Clapton,  the Rolling stones, Pearl Jam -- Bob Dylan,  Plant and Page -- Black Crowes, Neil Young,   C.S.N.Y.  - Bad Company - audio slave and many other others !   Anyway I wanted to stop by and see if you guys could put up with an  old fart who loves his music !  I'm not stuck in the music from a by gone era but my generation  did make some fine tunes !  I see my man Giggy hangs out here sometimes -- did not know he knew his music !  U guys are welcome over at the Curmudgeon or the Old Farts Club !  We have a Wake and Bake every morning -- We have a blast !  I see lovebnstoned hangs out here too !-- Ask them about our Wake and Bake !!



keef i love music, growing up i had a radio that i took everywhere and have a very wide variety to what i listen to. i'm not much of a southern rock fan and have a hard time with modern country, but really don't like disco and most rap. these folks listen to a lot of stuff and post a lot of great songs.


----------



## giggy (Oct 25, 2014)

ok folk lets wake up with some head banging metal.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPUZwriSX4M[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 25, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3ThppM3IhA[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 25, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpJAmlnBxoA[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 25, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZF5m-vmDzM[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 25, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 25, 2014)

ok a little softer.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy3fJ8Nmzyw[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 25, 2014)

just listen to the Canadian band=Boys from Oklahoma


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2014)

*The Black Keys - Psychotic Girl &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmDVrZKnk_k&index=4&list=PL1mLWBwR-P2sc7Hrlko9btH4I7XdpM8J-[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2014)

*Remember When (Side B)*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6H9G0HWM6o&list=PL1mLWBwR-P2sc7Hrlko9btH4I7XdpM8J-&index=7[/ame]


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 25, 2014)

This is Super talent Chris Cornell singing Metallicas one set to the music of U2's one.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG9nqWoLjns"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG9nqWoLjns[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> just listen to the Canadian band=Boys from Oklahoma



i checked them out, their ok and better then most out there that call them selfs country. thank you.


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaxI41Oqdfw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHs5cg5RIu8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

uncensored
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqk6-N8bMjo[/ame]
censored
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6pLKlU-8Q[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nntd2fgMUYw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

randy bachman of bachman turner overdrive's son.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ElORM9O-0U[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

one half of the wreckers
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV1XWJN3nJo[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMfXeuv4kZE[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raRGnueg8Lo[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0AKJMGxwpE[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR3Vdo5etCQ[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmHW5KcHQoc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

haven't seen this in awhile and remember another by them i liked.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWgvGjAhvIw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udmTfK6_aM8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBhdIcb84Hw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAIOa_djPHM[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwgqflNYFu0[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAURo0rwt6g[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYNYb30nxU[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0BJ8vWm0iI[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUYjpKg9KY[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHRnKYY5raY[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbHfgXJKn1Y[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2014)

last one for today, time to do some bush hogging. peace
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Vq_WDf6NT0[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 27, 2014)

listening to air suply greatest hits


----------



## Wasom (Oct 27, 2014)

Been listening to this one a few days....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYSVMgRr6pw


----------



## giggy (Oct 28, 2014)

wasom i dropped the s after the http. here you go.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYSVMgRr6pw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 28, 2014)

how about some cover music for the morning.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV4oYkIeGJc[/ame]


----------



## October420 (Oct 28, 2014)

giggy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKGYMA8Fnxs



RIP Alvin Lee, one of the great guitar players without a doubt


----------



## giggy (Oct 29, 2014)

they were playing 80's this morning on the radio.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVWWtqa9-7M[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 29, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IasCZL072fQ[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 29, 2014)

hope that all my fello tokers:48: r have n awesome High day,,, listen to free bird


----------



## giggy (Oct 30, 2014)

still doing the 80's.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT-K5hQl834[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 30, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH5Arbm47IQ[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 31, 2014)

multifarious said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBLboy3aXA0
> 
> I still see her standing by the water
> Standing there lookin' out to sea
> ...



been to galveston many many times, was there for our honeymoon at the flagship which isn't there no mo.


----------



## giggy (Oct 31, 2014)

we lost this one wat too early, and i think the man with him was on the plane too.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPu_G-T28iU[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 31, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUkEpZ4mdQc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Nov 2, 2014)

rip wayne.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps0MfBG5-Uo[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2014)

1st time I heard this song, I was at Pete Seeger's farm in NY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m0LewjkO4s&feature=youtu.be


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 6, 2014)

token to tunes of Ted Nuggent


----------



## blowinthatloud (Nov 6, 2014)

At work heavy metal, at home in the garden classic rock, country


----------



## giggy (Nov 7, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBNX8smjkiU[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Nov 7, 2014)

*Queens of the Stone Age - Misfit Love &#9835; &#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LT_kDj4Xzo[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 11, 2014)

love the oldies  Steppenwolf,, oh ya ,, magic carpet ride  hahahahaahahahahahhahahaah


----------



## justafarmer (Nov 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ95XKiIzTU&list=PL5EAC909A8BCB769E

PeterLeeJohnson,...youtube

he does a lot of covers in Violin and they are just incredible!

cheers ~


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 14, 2014)

moody blues : a question of balance
men's mighty mine machines digging in the ground, stealing rare minerals were they can be found, concrete caves with iron doors bury it again.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 14, 2014)

listen to ted Nugget


----------



## giggy (Nov 15, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmmPFrkuPq0[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Nov 15, 2014)

justin hayward got with jeff wayne and done a album called war of the worlds. great album but long, if you ever find the time check it out.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsCdlX-5UjE[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Nov 15, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcbpvcHvci0[/ame]


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Humble Pie : 30 days in the hole cranked to the roof muhahahahaha


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 15, 2014)

nice choice giggy love that album reminds me of Christmas lmao I was 12 I think and I begged my mom for that album and god bless her she didn't stop till she found it was very popular the year it came out she finaly  found a cassette version for me best Christmas present that year by far


----------



## Locked (Nov 15, 2014)

*Queens Of The Stone Age - The Lost Art Of Keeping A Secret*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l0nzPpvbFs[/ame]


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2014)

Listening to The Band this morning, with a little Van Morrison thrown in.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Fleetwood mac : no questions


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 20, 2014)

Went and saw Faith No More in '96 and they put on an epically great show. Can't wait to go see them this time around. Been listening to their new single called "Motherf*cker" a true return to form. 

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/p...rst-release-in-17-years-************-20141119

Apparently because of the naughty word list, I can't post the link:Click on the link, then... In the newly opened web address bar, where the asterisks are ( *'s) type in lower case "mother......" with the .'s being the naughty f'er word. 

Anyway great music by a great band. Check'er out if you have a few minutes.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 21, 2014)

listening to steppenwolf,, oldies  but goldies


----------



## kaotik (Nov 21, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U16Xg_rQZkA[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 22, 2014)

never had the chance to go the mucis festivals,, was takin care of the Family


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm dreaming of a white Christmas : Bing Crosby


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 28, 2014)

Marsrover1 : that n oldie,, listen to nat king cole n Perry como,, combo of christmas song


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Three Dog Night : Joy To the World


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2014)

*CLUTCH The Regulator  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia0HUBWdDkU&index=1&list=RDIa0HUBWdDkU[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2014)

*Clutch 10001110101   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ROqdZWwQp8&index=7&list=RDIa0HUBWdDkU[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2014)

Because it's that kinds night...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHTr38mO0Fo&list=RDIa0HUBWdDkU&index=16[/ame]


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 28, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOKn33-q4Ao[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQgYn23Xvck[/ame]

Just a bunch of LOOONG classics tonight!!
enjoy


.


----------



## MR1 (Nov 30, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97G7tdezHe8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97G7tdezHe8[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 1, 2014)

listen to Magic carpet ride,, Pusher man,, n all that good stuff


----------



## Marsrover1 (Dec 4, 2014)

And the tide rushes in: The Moody Blues


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 8, 2014)

.

Specifically  
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=doIEwzc6k_k[/ame]


Generally 
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT_H-Cz3v8Y[/ame]


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 9, 2014)

re Clutch 10001110101

 some heavy jams right there HL!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 10, 2014)

lisning to Air Supply


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 10, 2014)

well u can tell what shape i'm in heheheheheheheheh


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 10, 2014)

Stoned soul picnic...5th dimension


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8kYrIWu14E[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlcY_enzwmI[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM1MftCtIlg[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLDYEKvrGhY[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dn2MrEACLU[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPrixYOTNHw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRiaroLhTEo[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt6lYiKcik8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2014)

a couple from a band i haven't heard anything of in a long time and i brt most of yall never heard of. peace and good night.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lVj3g65ViM[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPPTAkT-Nvs[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2014)

ok one more.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glwdJtO24So[/ame]


----------



## Marsrover1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Christmas carols : varying artists  Falise navidad


----------



## giggy (Dec 13, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opZqhwr_pRY[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 13, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f2wyyKGN7Y[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 13, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GOulDyAqHo[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 13, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In3sApWlY1s[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Dec 13, 2014)

embarrassed to admit i never heard the maiden Christmas song before 

here's one of my favorite Christmas funnies;
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb-Mce9VpmY[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 13, 2014)

listen to Joe walsh- Rocky mountain Way,, love the hell out of it


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsEE5usGodQ[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 14, 2014)

just but two of my joe walsh favs.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_4iQDYDVNo[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h11GolBkh8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 14, 2014)

one not often heard.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIhukGnrGBk[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 14, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7adoDIzryY[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 15, 2014)

happy monday morning, with some eye candy.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQoijFax5Ic[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 15, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yteMugRAc0[/ame]


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 17, 2014)

We have a gig Christmas Eve and I have to learn about 8 new Christmas songs. My new fem singer does this one just great, Of the 8 I have to learn, I like this one best.

Problem with learning new songs is that you have to listen to them so many times, you get tired of it and don't like it any more. LOL

Great song. Mariah Carey when she was hot. What an incredible voice. I wish I could sing like this.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXQViqx6GMY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXQViqx6GMY[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 17, 2014)

listening to Ted Nugget,, all his greatest hits


----------



## Marsrover1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Slow Turning : John Hiatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UrueP3aM40[/ame]


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 21, 2014)

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hdx6oyBOVj0[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 21, 2014)

how do u get the videos to come here in the website <<< i'm old school with these computers ???
  help


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 21, 2014)

search for it IN youtube
as in go to youtube and use their search to find it

start playing it in that youtube window

copy / paste [Ctrl+C  /Ctrl+P] the web address here and then remove the http://  so the address you post starts with www.

the website auto-edits that and adds [url ]xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[ /url] for us... centers it to.

I think that should get you the video to show in your post

----

I found this video ..... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o2sA0vpA-4
edit the https:// out of it and you get w w w.youtube.com/watch?v=4o2sA0vpA-4

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o2sA0vpA-4[/ame]

while I'm "here" :48:


BAD -->LOW<-- AUDIO LEVELS!!!! best I could find

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQTFRq1hjtM[/ame] 



NORMAL turn the volume back DOWN!!

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=F94vHO7okZQ[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 22, 2014)

thanks Jow,,   Pink Floyd,,,   love the The wall


----------



## kaotik (Dec 24, 2014)

^had that one stuck in my head yesterday morn (PITA when you can't remember most the lyrics to a song stuck in your head  )

2 of my favorite Christmas tunes (been played a lot lately  )
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADbJLo4x-tk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCEZEOYdfwo[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 25, 2014)

Air Supply ggreatest


----------



## Locked (Dec 25, 2014)

*BLUES PILLS - No Hope Left For Me&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV9XFldAi7w[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Dec 25, 2014)

*Blues Pills - Astralplane*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx4oAAT9HBQ[/ame]


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 26, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/user/PeterLeeJohnson/videos

PeterLeeJohnson - This kid is tallented!


----------



## Marsrover1 (Dec 27, 2014)

in the light : led zepplin


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 27, 2014)

Glorious sons - heavy.        Great Canadian Rock band check em out guys


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 28, 2014)

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3jRK-sdTSE[/ame]


-----------


[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=HggvsHLbheQ[/ame]


----------



## Marsrover1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Heaven and Hell : Black Sabbath


----------



## Marsrover1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hot Child In The City: Nick Gilder.
now that's an oldie lol


----------



## Marsrover1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Chevy Van :Sammy Johns, wow that brings back good memories


----------



## Marsrover1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Road to Shamballa :Three Dog Night, im on a roll to night  :bong2:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Dec 30, 2014)

but wait theres more lmao


----------



## Marsrover1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Amie: Pure Prairie League :guitar:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Dec 30, 2014)

me again, Snowbird : Ann Murray


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't always listen to hard rock...this is as Country as I get. RC and The Peacemakers. I have seen them live in AZ and in NYC and they rock. 

*Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers - "Banditos" LIVE (High Quality)  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBMyz84RnJY[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2014)

*Roger Clyne & The Peacemakers - Switchblade  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S7gO_MB_h4[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2014)

*Silversun Pickups - Well Thought Out Twinkles   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmE57YE3pSc[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2014)

One of my top 3 Bands.  

*CLUTCH- Subtle Hustle  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHTr38mO0Fo[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2014)

*Clutch - Profits of Doom *

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3XEIOqWtnA[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2014)

*Clutch - "50,000 Unstoppable Watts" *

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDoKyzHzP14[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2014)

*CLUTCH-Circus Maximus   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtTDKsT-1Fk[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2014)

It's a Clutch kinda night.

*Clutch-Cypress Grove  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCSFwGy9gQY[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2014)

*Clutch 10001110101*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ROqdZWwQp8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2014)

*The Incomparable Mr. Flannery *

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmnXqjM4v0g[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2014)

*Rich Girl-Hall & Oates*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mdIWaRi-7c[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks Hammy a little chair dancing here.

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZVrOtO25zM[/ame]  I love Eddie.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 30, 2014)

Eddie's cover of imagine is pretty great cover.

I love pink Floyd that solo made me wanna play the guitare .


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2014)

did it work, do you play the guitar?
I am going to go look for the imagine,


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 30, 2014)

When you hear it rose the crowd signing is from chile ( not English ) would have been awesome.

Yes I do left handed like jimi Hendrix


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2014)

Did you just tell me you played like Hendirx? LOL... That is very cool. Hendrix was in my day.  The song was awesome... John should still be here.

I am too old to know Eddie, my daughter turned me on to him.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 30, 2014)

You got all the cool stuff cars,music,drugs less rules.

All I get is can't do that you offend me 

Try sublime-santaria   When you are grooving out rose. Sublime is one of my favorite bands. Some stuff you will go *** but the mainstream songs I bet you might like.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Betty Davis Eyes : Kim Carnes, god I love her voice


----------



## kaotik (Jan 2, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvjK9InGAa8[/ame]

*might eventually get someone hooked on the hip


----------



## kaotik (Jan 2, 2015)

didn't even realize how related the next song i listened to was;
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUb450Alpps[/ame]


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jan 2, 2015)

In My World: The Moody Blues


----------



## giggy (Jan 3, 2015)

Marsrover1 said:


> Chevy Van :Sammy Johns, wow that brings back good memories



do you remember the movie the van, with sammy's song as the theme song? was ok in the 70's, a little off for today, but still has some funny stuff in it. you know how 70's b movies are.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvHYOCyIqBg[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5_oPyavUaw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEECaybh4kg[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bi5Oci3m3M[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8ORHVdTxbg[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9gKyRmic20[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 3, 2015)

the bad part is growing up in the 70's in texas the girls i went to school with had hair do's like the backup singers.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCqiLtsO9Gs[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6jhpaX7fNQ[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGD9i718kBU[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2015)

*In My Time of Dying &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1Dhz90oJXo[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 3, 2015)

Ted Nugget,, Car screatch fever

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW8S58CYQqs[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2015)

*April Wine - I Like To Rock*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlcY_enzwmI[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2015)

*The Hollies - Long Cool Woman (In A Black Dress)*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l0xpkk0yaQ[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2015)

*CLIFF RICHARD - Devil Woman*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZzBPFdmeX4[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2015)

*The Dandy Warhols - You Were The Last High  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiZHmwzNAqE[/ame]


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Say Hey :Michael Franti & Spearhead, catchy little tune ,got my toes tapping lmao


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehu3wy4WkHs[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 4, 2015)

fixed it for you cubby, just drop the s after the http. i love to hear some tom t. hall. peace
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4nbGBsRcCw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz26fcmq3S8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_C5s7wXmn0[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l38CIbuOPHw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR2oct3zeTM[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6Ae0k27LT4[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7jW8_2Us5c[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blrHHRWKygw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5I_CpoodtI[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 4, 2015)

*Accept - Balls To The Wall   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3sqHUze988[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 4, 2015)

*W.A.S.P. - Animal*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob9e-o_s7Gg[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 4, 2015)

*dio - holy diver  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkysjcs5vFU[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 4, 2015)

*&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835; Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPzuKlslG18[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Jan 5, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPx-nUqLMtc[/ame]

Freddie always makes me smile


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 6, 2015)

listen to the Oldie Goldies,, 60's to the 70's


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 6, 2015)

listening toAir Supply  Maken Love Out of Nothing all


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 7, 2015)

DAMN fine Zeppelin song! 
(not that they ALL aren't)



here ya go lovbnstoned:48:

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX9Y1xxz0Dk[/ame]


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 7, 2015)

.

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_kp6W9FpK8[/ame]


I was present​[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB83DoAveYw[/ame]



[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrvfMSYNqBg[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xqrhAipMEg[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGlRwQeLYPs[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJzeJiHHQOY[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

r.i.p. wayne
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHrHmDf-V2E[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I-dwO-Qu0E[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJWFG_Aa6aE[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CBBtorFg2I[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPUZwriSX4M[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc6vs-l5dkc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOgpdp3lP8M[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUc_jXBD9DU[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCyGvGEtOwc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZF5m-vmDzM[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpJAmlnBxoA[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmHW5KcHQoc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 7, 2015)

good night folks.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXqPjx94YMg[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 8, 2015)

listening to steppenwold Majic Carpet ride  ( yes i feel like im floating on a carpet right now   hahahahahahah ) n the Pusher


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jan 9, 2015)

carefree highway, Sundown and Cotton Jenny : Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## giggy (Jan 10, 2015)

bob seger  turn the page (original 1973) 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAbY2cmEsS0[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 10, 2015)

bob seger beautiful loser
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM-8QNkqx4M[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 10, 2015)

the dream academy life in a northern town
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O17MA58P-QY[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 10, 2015)

howard jones no one is to blame
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2V3SNrkpp0[/ame]


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2015)

Giggly can you plz post song name and track above the video thanks


----------



## giggy (Jan 10, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Giggly can you plz post song name and track above the video thanks


sure, no problem.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks man your selection is good but I gotta click on each one to see what it is takes a lot of time and data loading it up to click out lol.


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Giggly can you plz post song name and track above the video thanks



The name of the video is printed on each video.  

View attachment Clipboard01.jpg


----------



## giggy (Jan 10, 2015)

Vandenberg - Burning Heart
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGSrv1GnXMM[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2015)

*Megadeth- Peace Sells*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD6gKjtpkFM[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2015)

*Led Zeppelin - Trampled under foot *

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBku3rJ0Xe0[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 10, 2015)

Tesla - Love Song 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2q_-xN2N54[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 10, 2015)

Tesla - Modern Day Cowboy 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avAvkdYa3qM[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2015)

*Eagles of Death Metal - I Want You So Hard  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZrctLnsF4M[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2015)

*Eagles Of Death Metal - I Got a Feelin (Just Nineteen)  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzIKKbb75s4[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2015)

*KISS - Cold Gin  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAU4B4Fmhkg[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2015)

*I Love It Loud*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SDfGBdql80[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 10, 2015)

UFO - Doctor Doctor
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAhFKB2hoIU[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 10, 2015)

Wasp - I Wanna Be Somebody 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZb3Xya7jQ8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 10, 2015)

W.A.S.P. - Wild Child 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsoLb-E7oy8[/ame]
Blind in Texas 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMJ-A1n951Y[/ame]
The Manimal
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA4BV2fz8_o[/ame]
Harder Faster
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-XuBg5z49s[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 10, 2015)

i'm a big disturbed fan, and i like what david draiman is doing now.
device - vilify
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-K1q1pw04Bs[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 10, 2015)

Pop Evil - Trenches 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWdtN7pCZug[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2015)

*Ratt - Lay It Down*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diy49a-KulI&list=PLBrCpFEpfPVzgDyLcfq-LZ4erOrREsm8T[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2015)

*Donovan - Sunshine Superman &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4JmKFHg3Zk[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2015)

*Donovan - Hurdy Gurdy Man *

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHV8Wzldlck[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2015)

*&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;Small Faces - Tin Soldier&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vWTtx_PxPo[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2015)

*Sneaker Pimps - 6 Underground*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eBZqmL8ehg[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2015)

*IAMX - "I Come With Knives" *

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt0MkotVIEc[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2015)

*IAMX - Kiss and Swallow*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9FQ6w8GL2M&list=PLA82465354090D951&index=2[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 11, 2015)

the Eagle's Greatest's hits


----------



## giggy (Jan 11, 2015)

a song wrote by greg hildebrand talkin narco blues, also known as shel silverstein chicago bust rag. not sure who is doing it. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9jIxc9Ertk[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 11, 2015)

just stoned ,, relaxed ,, listening to bob segar


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 11, 2015)

:48:​[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrIbHCSLBlI[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzEZdy216gw[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvVznAb9-Ss[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 12, 2015)

listen to the air supply's greatest hits


----------



## giggy (Jan 13, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> *Sneaker Pimps - 6 Underground*
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eBZqmL8ehg


great song.


----------



## giggy (Jan 13, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> :48:​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrIbHCSLBlI
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzEZdy216gw
> ...



three great albums.


----------



## giggy (Jan 13, 2015)

lovbnstoned said:


> listen to the air supply's greatest hits



your all over air supply. i had a tape of them when i got home from the navy, that is till my mom found it, and my grand mother got my slim whitman  tapes.


----------



## giggy (Jan 13, 2015)

i'm in a country mood today.
Mason Dixon - When Karen Comes Around
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYLFkyEo8cE[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 13, 2015)

Earl Thomas Conley - Can't Win for Losing You
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmoYyXlFfcc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 13, 2015)

John Conlee - I Don't Remember Loving You
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHEiv0q_26I[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 13, 2015)

Daryl Singletary: I Let Her Lie
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX0pQ0QdUg8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2015)

*&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835; Pistol Grip Pump - Rage Against The Machine &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRkvg_LuZvk[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 13, 2015)

Doug Stone - In A Different Light
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxdvHtSRjvU[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 13, 2015)

Radney Foster-Nobody Wins
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDuibyMyTEs[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 13, 2015)

i mowed this mans grass when i was a young teen. he was my uncles neighbor. i talked to him on facebook, he kinda remembers me, but there has been a lot water under the bridge since then.
Gene Watson - Love In The Hot Afternoon
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7vjIbmrxWw[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2015)

*&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835; Cypress Hill- How I Could Just Kill A Man &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdO5gu72wso[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2015)

*Cypress Hill - Hand on the Pump*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1SwN70b0bw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 13, 2015)

ok it's time to wake up.
Black Sabbath - War Pigs
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxgtk_3qwXw[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2015)

*Too Much Time on My Hands-Styx*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4Kc_mB9N_M[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2015)

*Billy Squier - Too Daze Gone*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNufqe0PRKE&list=PLufi_42StEKxhd7rvXnk9lti3sl8F7jyt[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2015)

*Everybody Wants You - Billy Squier *

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtCtDvRXkVI[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 13, 2015)

Alice Cooper - Only Women Bleed
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZcRLKB-OlM[/ame]
Alice Cooper - How You Gonna See Me Now
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LERBv5DSuEc[/ame]
Alice Cooper - You and Me
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fxh5prqK6GM[/ame]
Alice Cooper - I Never Cry
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rZZuuTw_YE[/ame]


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 14, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkA7xQb6uPk[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 14, 2015)

listen to the oldie goldies,, my music varies to the mood i'm in   Hap Hap Stone to everyone


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2015)

Down to seeds and stems again blues - Commander Cody and his Lost Planet Airmen
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGsq1K7f_yc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2015)

Don't Bogart That Joint! 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvGJvzwKqg0[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2015)

BREWER AND SHIPLEY- " ONE TOKE OVER THE LINE 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ejvcd-JeVCQ[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2015)

Panama Red 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyPYM5uUViI[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2015)

how many remember this?
Mary Hopkin - Those Were The Days - 1968 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3KEhWTnWvE[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2015)

*RIP Kim*

*Kim Fowley - Bubblegum*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBvr_9I143U[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 18, 2015)

Electric Light Orchestra - Eldorado Overture/Can't Get It Out of My Head
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuvOPSycBl4[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 18, 2015)

Bush - Little Things
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02K82uw4lio[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 18, 2015)

Beck - Devils Haircut
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa3rBVb3v4g[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 18, 2015)

Eels - Novocaine For The Soul
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2yy141q8HQ[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 18, 2015)

Ben Folds Five - Brick
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt5EHAqhR1c[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 18, 2015)

starting to sound like 90's radio.
Fastball - Fire Escape
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jMyjjeSWak[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 18, 2015)

Dishwalla - Counting Blue Cars
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Clxtg2pFTQM[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2015)

*Ween Push th' little daisies*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kkJPiTIyZ8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2015)

*Cold Beverage - G. Love and Special Sauce*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L2Lz4vRnUY[/ame]


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 18, 2015)

OMG Hamster, it took me years to get that damn song out of my head!! (lol)

push the little daisies and make them come up
push the little daisies and make them come up
push the little daisies and make them come up
push the little daisies and make them come up
push the little daisies and make them come up
push the little daisies and make them come up
push the little daisies and make them come up
push the little daisies and make them come up


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> OMG Hamster, it took me years to get that damn song out of my head!! (lol)
> 
> push the little daisies and make them come up
> push the little daisies and make them come up
> ...



haha..


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 18, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faAnXDp5ji8[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mnx8jnsYfc[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5vDWDUXwlM[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2015)

how many of yall remember this?
The Smoke Off-Shel Silverstein 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohFHsOBuLc4[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 24, 2015)

*Sublime - Smoke Two Joints*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0i62GnQoo0[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Jan 24, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdgJl1AIsto[/ame]


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 26, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0JvF9vpqx8[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TlBTPITo1I[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1D3a5eDJIs[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aowSGxim_O8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 26, 2015)

Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Here Comes My Girl
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4nPa35CZPI[/ame]
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - American Girl
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5ccVWbteps[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 26, 2015)

Rush - 2112 Overture _ Temples Of Syrinx
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APbogD9uwFU[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 26, 2015)

Livin' in the Limelight - Peter Cetera
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY3BcG7SPbY[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 26, 2015)

original version Thin Lizzy-Whiskey in the jar
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TehFZ38kt6o[/ame]
THIN LIZZY - Soldier of Fortune
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQdT8_z0mN8[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Jan 28, 2015)

On The Turning Away 


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...jFU6FfSIa7jqkqvJw&sig2=2liNRKyBtvlEnj790bAwwA


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 28, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKjJsM5AuIs[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 31, 2015)

*Warning:Explicit Language and funny*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFJVIyLLmaU[/ame]


----------



## skyhighatrist (Feb 1, 2015)

Xilent - Boss Wave (Official Video): http://youtu.be/4wTLjEqj5Xk


----------



## IQof420 (Feb 23, 2015)

Old Muddy                       https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHowqKYSXNI     Best played LOUD!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 23, 2015)

Glorious sons- http://youtu.be/HggvsHLbheQ


----------



## Michael94 (Feb 26, 2015)

Chilling out with the beatles songs.


----------



## giggy (Mar 1, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> *Warning:Explicit Language and funny*
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFJVIyLLmaU



that was funny as hell. i had never heard of him as i don't do much comedy, but i'll check more of his work out.


----------



## giggy (Mar 1, 2015)

Fuel - Hemorrhage (In My Hands)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbHfgXJKn1Y[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 1, 2015)

Blue October - Hate Me
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDxgSvJINlU[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 1, 2015)

Our Lady Peace - 4am
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYEMskcDRKY[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 1, 2015)

Los Lonely Boys - Heaven
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvkzoqQ5Oak[/ame]

Los Lonely Boys - More Than Love
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zq2JAJVnuc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 1, 2015)

Santana - Smooth ft. Rob Thomas
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Whgn_iE5uc[/ame]
Santana - The Game Of Love ft. Michelle Branch
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKLnmMacEB4[/ame]
Santana - Maria Maria ft. The Product G&B
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPLV7lGbmT4[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 1, 2015)

ok let's pick up the pace.
Static-X - Push It
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps0MfBG5-Uo[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 1, 2015)

prozzak sucks to be you
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMT2jq-suyU[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 1, 2015)

System Of A Down - Chop Suey
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 1, 2015)

System Of A Down - Aerials
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-iepu3EtyE[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 1, 2015)

NIGHTSTALKER - Children Of The Sun
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fclmGZrnvzk[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 1, 2015)

Korn - Coming Undone
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSJXle3LP_Q[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 1, 2015)

Three Days Grace - I Hate Everything About You
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8ekz_CSBVg[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Mar 1, 2015)

listening to air supply - Makin love out of nothing at all


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX9Y1xxz0Dk[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 1, 2015)

Lil southern rock today.




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uswV_gUny-k[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2015)

*Lou Reed - Walk On The Wild Side *


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaWSOlASWc[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2015)

*Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NavVfpp-1L4[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OGUO3Oc84I&list=PLIT9kiq2ka_mOVBfBO9ofMMPZTCVffr-x[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-YI50fGMMg&list=PLIT9kiq2ka_mOVBfBO9ofMMPZTCVffr-x&index=6[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQvZrD0FAtg&index=7&list=PLIT9kiq2ka_mOVBfBO9ofMMPZTCVffr-x[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2015)

*Barabajagal (With The Jeff Beck Group, Lesley And Madeleine)*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2NMuycKY2k[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 1, 2015)

Hammy teach me how to post here, and BTW your taste in music excellent!


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Hammy teach me how to post here, and BTW your taste in music excellent!



Thanks...here is a link to the tutorial I did on it>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=889643&postcount=348


----------



## giggy (Mar 2, 2015)

Bachman-Turner Overdrive - Rock Is My Life, And This Is My Song
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGipBDiiI34[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysP_X_CmE_s[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2015)

*Stone Temple Pilots - Pop's Love Suicide*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9Idcnvd0ZM[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l0xpkk0yaQ[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2015)

a little chuck Berry








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMddte6yD2w[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2015)

*Peaches - Operate*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxafu_lnoiU[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2015)

*Peaches - 'Billionaire'*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neshaVnqP6Y[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2015)

*Peaches - 'Boys Wanna Be Her' *


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzdefT9nNOM[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxGEVIvSFeY[/ame]


----------



## sopappy (Mar 2, 2015)

Jani Lane (RIP)... Uncle Tom's Cabin 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx6f68Wd9dc[/ame]
I rarely get through a session of watching music videos without watching this again and again and again. I never tire of it.
Lane wrote the song for the album that was supposed to have that same name.
Instead the poor guy is remembered for Cherry PIe.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2015)

ELO - Last train to london

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up4WjdabA2c[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2015)

Tom Petty

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TlBTPITo1I[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2015)

*The Black Keys - Lonely Boy*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_426RiwST8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_PrT25o8Vs[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if-UzXIQ5vw[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKFx0MMqb48[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xf-Lesrkuc[/ame]


----------



## sopappy (Mar 2, 2015)

skullcandy said:


> dogs barking in the back ground and a loud vehical passing by somewhere out in the distance.....



BWAHAHAHAHA ...everybody's a comedian these days.
:bump:


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhXjfOozYbY[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2015)

*Local H - Bound For The Floor*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2Oe5YKhzCE[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2015)

*Cannonball - The Breeders*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpoqzt2EHaA[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2015)

*Veruca Salt - Seether*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jC9AUR-iTo0[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NhqN0KcWAE[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2015)

*Len - Steal My Sunshine*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1fzJ_AYajA[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2015)

*Beck - Devils Haircut*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa3rBVb3v4g[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aowSGxim_O8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

Luscious Jackson - Ladyfingers
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX5qtSzcZ0A[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

Hole - Malibu
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0CYB5V9e64[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

k.d. lang - Constant Craving
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXqPjx94YMg[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

ok time to kick it up a bit.
Papa Roach - I Almost Told You That I Loved You
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHs5cg5RIu8[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQj--Kjn0z8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

Three Days Grace - Pain
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud4HuAzHEUc[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2015)

I grew up listening to Hip Hop as well. Brand Nubian is one of my Faves.

*Brand Nubian - Punks Jump Up To Get Beat Down*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxBvUqLs_eU[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

IN THIS MOMENT - Blood
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZF5m-vmDzM[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Y0cy-nvAg[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

Halestorm - Freak Like Me
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sXoA7B5yJo[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2015)

*Black Sheep - The Choice Is Yours*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9F5xcpjDMU[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

Texas Hippie Coalition - Pissed Off and Mad About It
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjCtHgNEcV0[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

North Side Kings - The Bad Guy
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k0hVtdw1tQ[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow, I'm not nearly as hip as you two. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQUmmNWr10M[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

Texas Hippie Coalition - Turn It Up
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc6VANCNMjo[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNnAvTTaJjM[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

Suicidal Tendencies - "How Will I laugh Tomorrow"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVr5RtEqpc0[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbt30UnzRWw[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2015)

*House Of Pain - Back From The Dead*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoE3xeZfhx0[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2015)

*Funkdoobiest - Bow Wow Wow *


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLbocs16h78[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEmJ-VWPDM4[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s05jcrJw0as[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

Butthole Surfers - Who Was in My Room Last Night
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNAkbbKycCM[/ame]
Butthole Surfers - Pepper
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO8vBVUaKvk[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

DRAIN STH - BLACK
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsmkxNWmBgc[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2015)

*Fu-Schnickens - True Fuschnick*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeTFKOsQ0Tw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

Soil - Halo
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oI_918WWzCg[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyW1p7SpYW8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

Slayer - Raining Blood & South Of Heaven (live)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAf9P5taLAk[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKaQzQAlNn4[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

Megadeth - Symphony Of Destruction
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfpgpf6QVnI[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ojRQ15My7s[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

kraven you know blinded by the light was wrote and done by bruce. 
Bruce Springsteen - Blinded by the Light
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uozMTmEjxHc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

KITTIE - What I Always Wanted
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lSolFtUZK4[/ame]
KiTTiE - BRaCKiSH
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2-5VAmOAz8[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

giggy said:


> kraven you know blinded by the light was wrote and done by bruce.
> Bruce Springsteen - Blinded by the Light



Giggy, I did not, I love music but most of the time I really don't care who sings it, just as long as it has a hook, I'm there man.  Thank-you for telling me though


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08e9k-c91E8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2015)

giggy said:


> kraven you know blinded by the light was wrote and done by bruce.



"Blinded by the Light" is a song written and originally recorded by Bruce Springsteen, although it is mostly known by its 1977 #1 hit version recorded by Manfred Mann's Earth Band. Mann's remake was released in the United Kingdom in August 1976, where it reached No. 6 in the BMRB[1] charts.-Wiki


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2015)

*Queens Of The Stone Age - Smooth Sailing*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QetvK6ldl2s[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

Coal Chamber - Loco
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-sYWaOrLdI[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> "Blinded by the Light" is a song written and originally recorded by Bruce Springsteen, although it is mostly known by its 1977 #1 hit version recorded by Manfred Mann's Earth Band. Mann's remake was released in the United Kingdom in August 1976, where it reached No. 6 in the BMRB[1] charts.-Wiki



The Hampster  I have a friend who knows music like wiki.... he just knows all kind of cool stuff. Props to you man. :goodposting:


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

Anthrax - Caught in a Mosh
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b03hJw-JNJ0[/ame]
scott ian (anthrax) is married to meatloaf's adopted daughter, scott is the first man in the vidoe. this is his wife.
Pearl Aday - Mama
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18sEPfsboAc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2015)

Scott Ian / Pearl / Cantrell / Corey Taylor - Wish You Were Here
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbqX6fjCJlo[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> The Hampster  I have a friend who knows music like wiki.... he just knows all kind of cool stuff. Props to you man. :goodposting:



I didn't know that fact either... Just figured I would add some Wiki.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSAJ0l4OBHM[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd5ZLJWQmss[/ame]


----------



## sopappy (Mar 3, 2015)

42 pages! I can't believe none of you stoners have posted this yet :ccc:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdXjm8pZMws[/ame]


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 3, 2015)

.

off the album Deep​[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3Cy7B9x0qk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY85bkZlJk4[/ame]


Bauhaus split-up to become Peter Murphy (solo) and Love and Rockets
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKRJfIPiJGY[/ame]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just can't not listen to "sisters" after Peter:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-RVJyNpfDk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuezNswtRfo[/ame]

full album​[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0DivlmO--U[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2015)

Kraven have you seen this?  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFxOaDeJmXk[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 4, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Kraven have you seen this?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFxOaDeJmXk



It's great, even Obama's jamming


----------



## sopappy (Mar 4, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Kraven have you seen this?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFxOaDeJmXk



I like HEART but boy, did she blow the ending...  buyjhing ?


----------



## sopappy (Mar 5, 2015)

Here's one for the Hemp Goddess... just drop down a post to watch it here, thanks giggy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxa_I_GGe8k


----------



## giggy (Mar 5, 2015)

sopappy said:


> Here's one for the Hemp Goddess...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxa_I_GGe8k



i haven't heard that in years. drop the s after the http like i did and it will post. well i tried so i reposted it.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxa_I_GGe8k[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL, but true.


----------



## Locked (Mar 5, 2015)

*The Blue Dawns - Refuse To Follow*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCV17H2clHs[/ame]


----------



## sopappy (Mar 5, 2015)

I was wundrin' what went wrong there, thanks Giggy.


----------



## sopappy (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm trying to go two more days but it's in here now and calling out to me 
BY NAME!... 
I find this tune gives me strength hahaha

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY7jSesdxl0[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 5, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBIxScJ5rlY[/ame]


----------



## sopappy (Mar 6, 2015)

and it goes like this...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD6bQ3DQSLA[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 6, 2015)

*Knee Socks - Arctic Monkeys*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00bk5E7gecI[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 6, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm6qw_yeo6o[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 6, 2015)

Started watching the Show Bosch on Amazon Prime and this is the Theme song. Great track. 



*CAUGHT A GHOST - CAN'T LET GO*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhqtQyi_fEI[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 6, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpaPBCBjSVc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 7, 2015)

Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWubhw8SoBE[/ame]
Jethro Tull - Aqualung
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCMS-NJ7VxU[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNoLJy68ZcE[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 8, 2015)

charlie daniels 'uneasy rider' 1973
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoVL1Zs6WTw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 8, 2015)

David Allan Coe - Long Haired Redneck
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3_qUDwF-Ns[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 8, 2015)

David Allen Coe - The Devil Went Down To Jamaica
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdXqy_u-lS8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 8, 2015)

warning x-rated language
The Rodeo Song -- Gary Lee and the Showdown
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcjpfQ4l3AU[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 8, 2015)

Ozzy Osbourne And Lita Ford - Close My Eyes Forever
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foGkU6x3eSE[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 8, 2015)

Faster Pussycat - House Of Pain
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1ntsBXdK88[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 8, 2015)

bet you don't know bolton was a rocker at one time. from the title album check it out.
Michael Bolton - Fools Game
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NukzQZM-1Qk[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 8, 2015)

KROKUS - Screaming In The Night
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybetLiVcQTk[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 8, 2015)

Green Jelly - Three Little Pigs
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtffv9bpB-U[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 8, 2015)

sorry, got a buzz and off into the stupid silly stuff this morning.
Green Jello - Bear Song
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV6RMVnk0C8[/ame]
Green Jello - Cereal Killer
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n-9uq_lyRQ[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 8, 2015)

GWAR covers Kansas' "Carry On Wayward Son"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baExq6xNhQ8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 8, 2015)

a couple more from this series.
The Antlers cover Pink Floyd
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjXZj_hpNoY[/ame]
Hospitality covers Steely Dan
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwo1KGDVSEk[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 8, 2015)

*Why'd You Only Call Me When You're High? - Arctic Monkeys  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIKQqvt-sWM[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 8, 2015)

*Die Antwoord "Fatty Boom Boom"*



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVFRSvG9kbw[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2015)

*The Four Seasons - December, 1963 (Oh, What a Night) &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liyiT_DGREA[/ame]


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 13, 2015)

. 

 Matthew Sweet - "I've Been Waiting"[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VyNrn-rp24[/ame]


Matthew Sweet - Girlfriend 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-U2X2yHpOo[/ame]


Matthew Sweet - Thought I Knew You 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzAcIOUA1Ds[/ame]



so many (more) on that disk




Matthew Sweet - Sick of Myself 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0An-YoFWxQ[/ame]

Matthew Sweet - Everything Changes 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKGyWt5g-HU[/ame]
:48:


----------



## giggy (Mar 14, 2015)

tell me what do these bands have in common?
Course Of Nature - Caught In the Sun 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbbEV7w4acA[/ame]
Verbena - My Baby Got Shot 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxtGePpZL9U[/ame]
Brother Cane - Got no shame
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4ggbuQtcYY[/ame]
Remy Zero - Save Me
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGiyqm6jgXI[/ame]
VIRGOS MERLOT - KISS MY DISEASE 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrCUEB4h_JU[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 14, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED5s1-Fe9FA[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 14, 2015)

*Candyman - Cornershop*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLnoq-2Lr30[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 15, 2015)

Cornershop - Brimful of Asha
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM7H0ooV_o8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah Whatever - Splender
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thIPUmRLIT8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 15, 2015)

OMC - How Bizzare
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGUMsxVt4YU[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 15, 2015)

Every Morning - Sugar Ray
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cqU1pFRqYE[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 15, 2015)

New Radicals - You Get What You Give
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0QBxwRhAmA[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 15, 2015)

The Verve Pipe - The Freshmen
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1umEXpGHc0E[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 15, 2015)

A-3 Ain't Goin' To Goa
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PxgcaP3Tdc[/ame]
Jars Of Clay - Flood
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNGLU_VsePg[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 15, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20f-TPKjzc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 15, 2015)

Marcy Playground - Sex And Candy
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KT-r2vHeMM[/ame]
K's Choice - Not An Addict
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT2SsWOCoEw[/ame]
The Fly's - Got you where I want you
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM_OWaItNJM[/ame]
Guster - Airport Song
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o98yBtHhFg[/ame]
Cowboy Mouth - Jenny Says
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEfpoUuKFOY[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 15, 2015)

The Mighty Mighty Bosstones - The Impression That I Get
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIGMUAMevH0[/ame]
Phish - Waste
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg2tVuXXkpk[/ame]


----------



## sopappy (Mar 15, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbt30UnzRWw



which begs the follow up...
elimate the ninnies and the twits....
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zicvclcPe8[/ame]

if you haven't seen the movie 'Heavy Metal'.....
well, light 'em up

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQr8__SPhbs[/ame]

lots of live versions that are fun but I still gotta hear this one....


----------



## sopappy (Mar 15, 2015)

these music threads and pot eh? how can you resist.... you know what I'm talkin' about...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU[/ame]


----------



## sopappy (Mar 15, 2015)

giggy said:


> The Mighty Mighty Bosstones - The Impression That I Get
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIGMUAMevH0
> Phish - Waste
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg2tVuXXkpk


dammit giggy, none of your **** is working for me....

I fell shitty here, i thought we'd meet but nope, nothing agreeable....

Is there any of my stuff that works for you?


----------



## giggy (Mar 15, 2015)

sopappy said:


> dammit giggy, none of your **** is working for me....
> 
> I fell shitty here, i thought we'd meet but nope, nothing agreeable....
> 
> Is there any of my stiuff that works for you?



i like classic country and rock, just don't listen to it on youtube. we have a oldies and classic rock stations but nothing else. i tend to lean to pre 90's to real old country and turn around to metal rock. never been much for blues or southern rock.


----------



## giggy (Mar 15, 2015)

you can't talk heavy metal without the first movie.
"Heavy Metal" Theme: Takin' A Ride / Don Felder
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELUP-oZQKM4[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 15, 2015)

i listen to a lot of these multi artist stuff like these, but don't post them cause like this one is 45 minutes but you get to hear stuff that wasn't main stream.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vnq0MH-Y8Bs[/ame]
Hard Rock 70's Collection
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXaBGzlOexI[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 15, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 15, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rGaICcf21I[/ame]


----------



## sopappy (Mar 15, 2015)

giggy said:


> i like classic country and rock, just don't listen to it on youtube. we have a oldies and classic rock stations but nothing else. i tend to lean to pre 90's to real old country and turn around to metal rock. never been much for blues or southern rock.



classic country? pardon my language but W T F is that?
and where did you find that bomber footage from Heavy Metal?

you're scaring me.... Country has NO place here!!!!


----------



## sopappy (Mar 15, 2015)

giggy said:


> you can't talk heavy metal without the first movie.
> "Heavy Metal" Theme: Takin' A Ride / Don Felder
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELUP-oZQKM4



first movie?  waaitt a minute.... which movie have I seen?
I loved it.. if there's another one.... I want to see it, please pm me.


----------



## giggy (Mar 15, 2015)

sopappy said:


> first movie?  waaitt a minute.... which movie have I seen?
> I loved it.. if there's another one.... I want to see it, please pm me.



As far as I know two. Heavy metal and heavy metal 2000 there is tell of a new one for this year but I haven't seen anything of it yet. the first movie blows the second one out of the water. Be sure you find the uncut verison.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 16, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi9sLkyhhlE[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 16, 2015)

bet you never seen chaka khan look like this.
Chaka Khan and Rufus - Tell me something Good 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm_cFzVAoo8[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2015)

I aint listening to nothing. To busy watchen Bonanza. Lol
:48:


----------



## giggy (Mar 16, 2015)

sopappy said:


> first movie?  waaitt a minute.... which movie have I seen?
> I loved it.. if there's another one.... I want to see it, please pm me.


here you go a online run of the uncut heavy metal (1981 release) hope you enjoy.
http://ffilms.org/heavy-metal-1981/


----------



## giggy (Mar 16, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> I aint listening to nothing. To busy watchen Bonanza. Lol
> :48:


did little joe get caught diddling the chickens again?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2015)

He touched thier Pecker.lol


----------



## giggy (Mar 18, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> He touched thier Pecker.lol


lol 

let's get the morning started
tee set ma belle amie   [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bioah3q7JOk[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 21, 2015)

let's get this saturday morning started.
Ringo Starr - It Don't Come Easy 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvEexTomE1I[/ame]
The No-No Song ~Ringo Starr 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZN_8M4OpMo[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 21, 2015)

Fraternity Of Man - Don't Bogart That Joint 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-ifjIAoleI[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 21, 2015)

The Husband Song 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cgvBxI-XfE[/ame]
Bob & Tom - The Woman Song 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPAzinsGGyo[/ame]
Pinkard & Bowden - Help Me Make It Through The Yard 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb6xwwaSOdk[/ame] 
Ray Stevens - Heart Transplant 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5XuBgP7dOo[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 21, 2015)

ok enough of that, it's time for some metal nation radio, it's only a online station and i like it.
http://www.metalnationradio.com/


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Shoot to thrill: AC/DC


----------



## giggy (Mar 22, 2015)

Marsrover1 said:


> Shoot to thrill: AC/DC


good choice mars.
AC/DC - Shoot To Thrill (Live - Donington, August 1991)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UczKno92tPQ[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 22, 2015)

ZZ TOP - Heard It On The X
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Z_qG6YJIM[/ame]
ZZ Top - Tush
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jB_QM73Slk[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 22, 2015)

some newer top
ZZ Top - Velcro Fly
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F89McWFENTs[/ame]
ZZ Top - I Gotsta Get Paid
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaIZWjItReI[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 22, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8fFVOoqepc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 22, 2015)

Joe Walsh & The James Gang - Walk away
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_4iQDYDVNo[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 22, 2015)

long listening. 
Johnny Winter - Live on Don Kirshner's Rock Concert
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9srJIjp55Bs[/ame]
can't have johnny without edgar.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUEqgNnxNFY[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ognhT8sL34[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 24, 2015)

Simply Red - Holding Back The Years 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG07WSu7Q9w[/ame]
Simply Red - You've Got It 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p9pgKb4fqE[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 24, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2VEdIxX42g[/ame]


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 24, 2015)

:48:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cl7vlvSva4


----------



## giggy (Mar 25, 2015)

ston-loc drop the s after the http and it will show. here you go.
The Black Keys - All You Ever Wanted 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cl7vlvSva4[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 25, 2015)

Firefall Just remember I love you 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt6lYiKcik8[/ame]
Firefall - Strange Way 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRiaroLhTEo[/ame]
Firefall - Cinderella 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sta19nvxo0[/ame]


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 25, 2015)

giggy said:


> ston-loc drop the s after the http and it will show. here you go.
> The Black Keys - All You Ever Wanted
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cl7vlvSva4



Thanks dude! Wondered how that worked


----------



## giggy (Mar 28, 2015)

see there is a softer side of me that isn't classic country.
Shannon- Henry Gross 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5Wpn3dFrEs[/ame]
Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone Again
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_P-v1BVQn8[/ame]
Vincent - Don McLean 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM[/ame]
The Air That I Breath - The Hollies 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7duPNQCp-w4[/ame]
my most favorite cover song ever.
nazareth - love hurts
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soDZBW-1P04[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsypUGOyhz4&feature=youtu.be

I dont know how to load it like the one above.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 28, 2015)

just take off the S (on the https)  

was on a doors kick, now it's this;
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYSVMgRr6pw[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 28, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83I9El6C47A[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 28, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUHtJJ1Fgjs[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 28, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31sZ9xZr_Ew[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 28, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHrRPLHRgDA[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 28, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JhsUFuqbCM[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 28, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG8fugqFn9Q[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Mar 28, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm6qw_yeo6o[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2015)

kaotik said:


> just take off the S (on the https)
> 
> was on a doors kick, now it's this;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYSVMgRr6pw


What s? Dont see one. Just http.


----------



## giggy (Mar 29, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> What s? Dont see one. Just http.


AC/DC - Back in Black
when you paste your link it has the s after the http like this.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAgnJDJN4VA
^^^
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAgnJDJN4VA[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Mar 29, 2015)

sorry i love metal, so i'll check yall later.
Texas Hippie Coalition - Leaving
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd9IZlQAh58[/ame]
Coal Chamber - Fiend 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a6h4QCs0Pg[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs[/ame]

I took the stupid s off as you can see above. I must be missing something. Starting to piss me off. Lol


----------



## kaotik (Mar 29, 2015)

maybe it's cause of the youtu.be  (mobile or something?)
it wouldn't let me post your link as a vid either, but as soon as i removed the youtu.be part, no worries
:huh:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Mar 29, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3X_ZpL_Hxc[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 29, 2015)

I fixed it Weed.   How you get the youtube links matters. You can't use the quick mobile links. You have to share the url up in the address bar and then remove the extra s.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 29, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7B5jXYRy3Q[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 29, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 29, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7miRCLeFSJo[/ame]


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 29, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svHeFdSvPL0[/ame]




while were "here"​

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPn0KFlbqX8[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2015)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8&feature[/ame]


Yehaaaa i did it. THANKS GUYS


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2015)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9LjbMVXj0F8&feature[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 29, 2015)

Congrats...now you have it.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 29, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smb2FVcPtXM[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Apr 4, 2015)

stepping back a few years.
Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath (Full Album) 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh4DDm-43pE[/ame]


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 4, 2015)

All this Rock.. when I post in here, it's comical


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2015)

Pavoratti singing up town funk


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqQkECIn738[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QetvK6ldl2s[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Apr 4, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Pavoratti singing up town funk


:stoned: :rofl: 
gonna haveta check that one out


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJVpihgwE18[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXwshfzG5zI[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2015)

It is a Queens of the Stone age kinda day....


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGZOmJRSpBQ[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgV0_IRokqU[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2015)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QdykXAT19Go[/ame]


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3RYvO2X0Oo[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwmtNk_Yb2Q[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrxZhWCAuQw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4G2RlBKbrM[/ame]

:48:


----------



## giggy (Apr 5, 2015)

ADRENALINE MOB - Indifferent
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKuNVYdTPrg[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Apr 5, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpapdB-bCFI[/ame]


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 8, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nqRkAsZumc[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Apr 8, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV5ztdWx56I[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr-BYVeCv6U[/ame]


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 8, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQMVHhxTtLc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Apr 11, 2015)

Ambrosia - Holdin' On To Yesterday
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkAmPNCK6Vo[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Apr 11, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiZHNw1MtzI[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Apr 11, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5_QV97eYqM[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 11, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy72btbOHqI[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 11, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9NCxIe1nqA[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Apr 11, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clCa_Z6rth4[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Apr 12, 2015)

ADRENALINE MOB - Indifferent
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKuNVYdTPrg[/ame]


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 12, 2015)

Static-x! R.i.p. wayne.


----------



## Locked (Apr 12, 2015)

Canna-Bliss said:


> Static-x! R.i.p. wayne.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4lyJPf2k-0[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Apr 12, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbdpXx-PHuM[/ame]


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 13, 2015)

Morning

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzF0hHb7xMc&list=RDx-64CaD8GXw


----------



## Kraven (Apr 13, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1tTN-b5KHg[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Apr 14, 2015)

ok i have gone to the dark side this morning.
Narvel Felts Somebody Hold Me Until She Passes By
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fUowaqOhDM[/ame]
ok a double shot. this one is so true.
Narvel Felts-Four Seasons of Life
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LZSs8Njlms[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Apr 14, 2015)

Mason Dixon - When Karen Comes Around
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYLFkyEo8cE[/ame]
Keith Whitley - Don't Close Your Eyes
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vh1dvD6Npc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Apr 14, 2015)

TOXICITY - MEYTAL COHEN
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMKmQmkJ9gg[/ame]
SYSTEM OF A DOWN - CHOP SUEY! - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjwPwQM7xzk[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Apr 15, 2015)

Genesis - Abacab 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbjfesCI254[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Apr 17, 2015)

i know, i'm posting some ..oddball stuff lately
and i'm going to continue today 

never actually watched the video of this song, and it cracked me up 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG0oBPtyNb0[/ame]


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 19, 2015)

I have been addicted listening lately to TOOL, A Perfect Circle and Pucifer. I mean it's All I listen too. Well some Marilyn Manson, Type 0 Negative and Monster Magnet to mix it up some.


----------



## giggy (Apr 19, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> I have been addicted listening lately to TOOL, A Perfect Circle and Pucifer. I mean it's All I listen too. Well some Marilyn Manson, Type 0 Negative and Monster Magnet to mix it up some.



i listen to just about anything. the cd's i have been playing this week was 7 mary three, filter, and bush. in my rock i like mostly alternative and metal with a little classic here and there. but when it comes to country i want to hear country and not the southern rock so called modern country.


----------



## giggy (Apr 19, 2015)

classic jounery before that other guy stated singing for them.
Journey - Nickel And Dime
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQQ3X9gUbCI[/ame]
Journey - Karma
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERZ2sHQz658[/ame]
Journey - People
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvoBMrE4ENo[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Apr 19, 2015)

giggy said:


> classic jounery before that other guy stated singing for them.
> Journey - Nickel And Dime
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQQ3X9gUbCI
> Journey - Karma
> ...


Yes!!!  Great music!


----------



## MR1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ted talks 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygbeGtG4qMM


----------



## 64yoda (Apr 21, 2015)

Nu, Jo Ke - Who Loves the Sun (Original Mix)

Haven't smoked for almost 2 months now. Discovered this song about a month after I stopped smoking. Would love to hear this song after smoking. It's a rather mellow chill song with a steady beat. Some call it house, but I think house music is much heavier than this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViX6qJ70OM4

It's a 9 minute, 21 second track.


----------



## yarddog (Apr 21, 2015)

Country Blues. By Jimi Hendrix. Great to hear when you hit that spot where you can feel the music. 

Yeah, turn it up!!!


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 25, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcGzwyTvkIQ[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 25, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=banXBD7x5mI[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Apr 25, 2015)

there will never be another roy, but raul malo came close.

"Crying" performed by Raul Malo 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLG0Nk21I_I[/ame]
Raul Malo: In Dreams 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNWHdVFMElw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Apr 25, 2015)

Roy Orbison : Love Hurts 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_J9aC7HM3k[/ame]
Unchained Melody - Roy Orbison 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTicB2BYaew[/ame]


----------



## budz4me (Apr 27, 2015)

Jamming to Killswitch Engage, gonna :vap-Bong_smoker: then switch up to some times of grace


----------



## giggy (Apr 28, 2015)

Jackyl - The Lumberjack (STUDIO VERSION) 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGf8cDsEdXY[/ame]
Jackyl - Dirty Little Mind 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XS17hIKVHE[/ame]


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_phGtN72POE


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Apr 29, 2015)

Dizzy Wright--Train your mind -_-


----------



## giggy (May 6, 2015)

Lindsey Buckingham- Go Insane
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF9fkXIqnis[/ame]
Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55nAwmVLQSk[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 8, 2015)

Billy Thorpe - Children Of The Sun
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSCFIMN0vBE[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 8, 2015)

Hold The Line - Toto
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl6diqYfTfo[/ame]
Toto - I'll Be Over You
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7XhWUDj-Ts[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 9, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJz0rq1gVLk&index=1&list=RDrJz0rq1gVLk[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 9, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrZxt476ef4[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 9, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-DPYG215Uw[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 9, 2015)

So this is like my latest favorite band..Death From Above 1979. Just 2 guys. One on Drums and Vocals and One doing Bass guitar. No 6 string guitars on the albums. 





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad-m9453p6M[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts9bFvyFaoI[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCGbfjuG5dA[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 10, 2015)

there ok they just have to grow on you a bit. when i was a teen(70's) i didn't really listen to frampton, till the mid to late 80's. kinda like the white stripes, i didn't care for them at first.


----------



## giggy (May 10, 2015)

Robert Plant - Big Log
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AT7sJkBejc[/ame]
The Honeydrippers
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BoUzzFXuVU[/ame]
Robert Plant - Little By Little
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V49ivJjk3ww[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (May 12, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/disturbreality/videos/842095779167834/


----------



## David_willis (May 14, 2015)

I'm listening to billiards top list ...


----------



## Kraven (May 14, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OorZcOzNcgE[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 15, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4ABpbxIPFI[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 16, 2015)

closer to home grand funk railroad
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA-CBXuTaeo[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - Into The Sun
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dzlT1ihN6o[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad-Gimme Shelter 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF2nCGyOEjk[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 16, 2015)

told yall i was all over the board on my music.
Tight Rope / Leon Russell 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2Z9qN8R9Bg[/ame]
leon & mary russell rainbow in your eyes 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L8-6m5q318[/ame]
Leon Russell lady blue 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xDyq_RcSo8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 16, 2015)

Ain't Misbehavin' by Hank Williams Jr 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I3P8uqCG_c[/ame]
Waylon Jennings - Green River 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o7hbyFuIzc[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 16, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7qWjFP2bTA&list=PL563AAE4DBC236295&index=3[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (May 16, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs8y3kneqrs[/ame]

how many times listened.. yet i still don't know what the heck he's saying


----------



## kaotik (May 16, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5bAawsa7_s[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 16, 2015)

Just found about these guys...they are from Greece.  Kinda like The Black Keys.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BRhfTRmBeU[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 16, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDh4I7I0p7w[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 16, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7g6mBmxAl8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 21, 2015)

green day warning full album
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JL6NQrQJ9yo[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 23, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEikiaCX3OE&app=desktop[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 23, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMPWfHqVj40[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 23, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJiok_3B-JA[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 23, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTwI1Jijo5Y[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 23, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3lF2qEA2cw&list=RDm3lF2qEA2cw&index=1[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 23, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5vLLosmoBw[/ame]


----------



## DL420 (May 24, 2015)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 25, 2015)

yall know most of the stuff i post is metal but i saw this on youtube this morn and had to listen to it, about the only one i like.
2Pac - California Love
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWbXQQG9B6c[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 25, 2015)

Damageplan - Save Me
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLELxGEW54w[/ame]
Al Atkins - Winter
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZGzHa-f81I[/ame]
Nightmare - Battleground For Suicide
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRMut-G29KQ[/ame]


----------



## giggy (May 25, 2015)

ok i moved away from youtube.

http://www.metalnationradio.com/


----------



## giggy (May 30, 2015)

Disturbed The Sickness Full Album
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbLPV01NAuI[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIR5vBiC3ig[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58IM48-EU9E[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25sBhhOR4lw[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31sZ9xZr_Ew[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jun 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc8b8_qhvSY[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jun 6, 2015)

A 21 minute stoner Rock track.  Great stuff.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HITHygbE_BA[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jun 21, 2015)

Dio - Holy Diver
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64coD-rx9sk[/ame]
Ronnie James Dio "Man On The Silver Mtn
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOyFE-1LAI0[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jun 21, 2015)

bet yall don't remember them. just a taste of their white hot album which was pretty good for it's day 1978.
Angel Don't Leave Me Lonely
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69pElbg9qjY[/ame]
Angel - Ain't Gonna Eat Out My Heart Anymore
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gly2cy-jov8[/ame]
Angel - Hold Me, Squeeze Me
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmcWjMdi--U


----------



## giggy (Jun 21, 2015)

gene simmons found them, and got them signed. this one yall may remember.
ANGEL - The Winter Song
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjOfw0KrG5s[/ame]


----------



## Jensen327 (Jun 21, 2015)

Try bbking live at the regal ,it's what really got me into the blues


----------



## giggy (Jun 21, 2015)

Jensen327 said:


> Try bbking live at the regal ,it's what really got me into the blues



i'm not a big bb king fan, as i don't much care for blues or southern rock, but post up the vids that you like as i'm not the only one here. peace


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 24, 2015)

Psycho Death Machine
by Psycho Charger
album Curse of the Psycho

Rose Tattoo by Drop Kick Murphy's

I got your name written there in a rose tattoo


----------



## Kraven (Jun 26, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0W1v0kOELA[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jun 27, 2015)

as i have stated i'm not a big southern rock fan, but this band kicked as*
Blackfoot - Strikes (Full Album) 1979 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1D1EPwsrh0[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Jun 27, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixmvEtQyzvs[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jun 28, 2015)

Mebeafarmer said:


> The White Stripes: 'Seven Nation Army'
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY
> 
> ...



brother if you drop the s after the http it will post for you.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jun 28, 2015)

this should cover yall some southern rock.
The Outlaws - Ghost Riders in the Sky
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmpvpypXKf0[/ame]
Outlaws- There Goes Another Love Song
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ptavYnUBM[/ame]
Fire on the Mountain by The Marshall Tucker Band
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiYJQpX0bHc[/ame]
Doc Holliday - Lonesome Guitar
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPPTAkT-Nvs[/ame]
Doc Holliday - Last Ride
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcqQUyU10nM[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jun 28, 2015)

how about some southern metal?
Goatwhore "Baring Teeth for Revolt"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FT5FowymII[/ame]
Corrosion Of Conformity - Vote with a Bullet
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2I2mK_3_ns[/ame]
CROWBAR - Walk With Knowledge Wisely
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbibXGd4mxY[/ame]
my fav southern metal band. hell of a note, 54 year old metal head.
Texas Hippie Coalition - Turn It Up
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc6VANCNMjo[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Jun 30, 2015)

I remember this song from childhood. We had a turntable and boxes of singles. I played this one a lot. Turned out to be a fan of their music. Much of my taste is with 60's-70's.  I prefer old stuff over new.

 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbsXsypNL8o[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jul 2, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqzD92tUowY[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Jul 2, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVyzQY8W--g[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Jul 2, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8A9Y1Dq_cQ[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2015)

Hoyt Axton - Wild Bull Rider
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3kxMS1gPP8[/ame]
Willie Jones
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLlB-7-zwYc[/ame]
i mowed this mans yard as a young teen.
Gene Watson - Got No Reason Now For Going Home
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=le6hDDnObmQ[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2015)

John Berry "If I Have Any Pride Left At All"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9hGYLe-1PQ[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Jul 3, 2015)

wow all good tunes Giggy, and that's cool about Gene Watson. My wifes great uncle is Roy Acuff. I grew up listening to 70's twangy country music, before finding metal in the 80's. I sure wish i could play or sing, but not talented like that, but i sure do appreciate older country


----------



## yarddog (Jul 3, 2015)

Older country is great. This crap they blast now is horrible. Rapping and banjo!?  Really man?


----------



## Kraven (Jul 4, 2015)

Funny enough, I sorta like kid rock and his southern rock.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__HPfmvaWRw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jul 4, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> wow all good tunes Giggy, and that's cool about Gene Watson. My wifes great uncle is Roy Acuff. I grew up listening to 70's twangy country music, before finding metal in the 80's. I sure wish i could play or sing, but not talented like that, but i sure do appreciate older country





gantt said:


> Older country is great. This crap they blast now is horrible. Rapping and banjo!?  Really man?



i love real country and western music and listen to a classic country station. this stuff they call country has a few song mixed it far and in between that i like. even my mom and dad say they don't like what country music has turned into. 

Glen Campbell - It's Only Make Believe (ORIGINAL)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=064JXXk2Hrs[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Jul 4, 2015)

Yea same here...there is no real country anymore, just country pop and country rock it seems


----------



## giggy (Jul 11, 2015)

i'm in a ej mood this morning.
Elton John- Daniel 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA78e27R_J4[/ame]
Elton John - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ3Bb4UsXhU[/ame]
Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1eM6_pxvKM[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Jul 11, 2015)

Good stuff!!^^^^  he has an amazing voice.


----------



## giggy (Jul 11, 2015)

yarddog said:


> Good stuff!!^^^^  he has an amazing voice.


wow bro, when did you change your name?


----------



## Kraven (Jul 11, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGURYe7coRU[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Jul 11, 2015)

giggy said:


> wow bro, when did you change your name?


Last week.  Yeah, its throwing everyone off. It won't happen again.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 11, 2015)

makes me suspicious Gnatt to be honest.


----------



## yarddog (Jul 12, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> makes me suspicious Gnatt to be honest.


Ha,  why would that make you suspicious?
I didn't like my screen name and never did.  When I joined it was the only name I could think of. Once I figured out this was a forum i wanted to stay at, I asked thg to change it.


----------



## giggy (Jul 12, 2015)

yarddog said:


> Ha,  why would that make you suspicious?
> I didn't like my screen name and never did.  When I joined it was the only name I could think of. Once I figured out this was a forum i wanted to stay at, I asked thg to change it.



i hear you bro.


----------



## giggy (Jul 12, 2015)

Cheap Trick - The Flame
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muhFxXce6nA[/ame]
Cheap Trick - I want you to want me 1979
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJs_L7yq5qE[/ame]
Cheap Trick - Surrender
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqB9lhHqmsE[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jul 12, 2015)

supertramp dreamer
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhe6e0dDqs8[/ame]
Goodbye Stranger
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsV-rQ23bus[/ame]
Take the Long Way Home - Roger Hodgson, formerly of Supertramp, with Orchestra
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSwaGgAjQZk&list=PLF3E7F8F68CF07679[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Jul 12, 2015)

You tramping it up today giggy.


----------



## giggy (Jul 13, 2015)

Gordon Lightfoot: Carefree Highway
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-6if333Lak[/ame]
Gordon Lightfoot - I'm not supposed to care
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj1Y6AzdpCc[/ame]
Gordon Lightfoot - Spanish Moss
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMU_ukTI0-I[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jul 13, 2015)

Jim Croce - Operator 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPu_G-T28iU[/ame]
Jim Croce - Time in a bottle
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO1rMeYnOmM[/ame]
Jim Croce I Got A Name
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHVBzLGAIbU[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Jul 17, 2015)

Pink Floyd - Echoes: http://youtu.be/xmADpBu_ZCA


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 17, 2015)

You gotta love Pink Floyd!  Great music to burn one to.

I saw them in 75 and I am still not tired of them!

Echoes is a long song.  Long enough to roll one, smoke it and do a bowl later.  lol


----------



## giggy (Jul 18, 2015)

i saw them about 18 years ago, it was a great show.


----------



## yarddog (Jul 18, 2015)

So much if their music, you can't describe with words.  I can't comprehend how someone could make music like this.  
There will never be an equal, that's a fact.  
There is one recording I'm partial to.  Not really for the music talent, but the personal feel you get.  I will post it.


----------



## yarddog (Jul 18, 2015)

http://youtu.be/6wHhzLSIbIg


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 18, 2015)

I saw them on their Division Bell tour years back as well.
It was a great concert! The show they put on was good, but they can never be as good as they were with Roger Waters.

Their music is still what I like to listen to when I am burning one. 
It is timeless.

:smoke1:


----------



## giggy (Jul 18, 2015)

burnin1 when you go to youtube and find the video thjat you want to post. go to the address bar at the top of the page, right click on it and it should highlight it and pop up a window. in the window you should be able to left click copy. come to the page here and start a post, right click in your post and a window should poip up and you left click on paste. then go to where it has the https on the link you posted and remove the s and then post it, it should work for you.


----------



## yarddog (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks giggy, been using your trick now for a few weeks.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 18, 2015)

Darn!  I don't get a pop up window.  It must be a windows 8 thing.
I hate windows 8!


----------



## yarddog (Jul 18, 2015)

I just copy and paste the link and then take out the s in HTTPS  but I use a phone,  so it may be different than desktop.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 18, 2015)

I did it. Horray. Took out the s. I'm waiting for Tools new album, this will do for now.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVbE2dGAjAI[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 18, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzy8rnRsS1I[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 18, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzOaPQaNkmU[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jul 19, 2015)

burnin1 said:


> Darn!  I don't get a pop up window.  It must be a windows 8 thing.
> I hate windows 8!


ok i use windows 8 on my computer. when you highlight something you don't get a small window that says copy, paste, save? without that i'm not sure. like with the address bar at the top of the page i put the curser on the address and right click, that is when i get the small window. sometimes i have to left click on the address to get it to highlight it.


----------



## giggy (Jul 19, 2015)

NAZARETH THIS FLIGHT TONIGHT 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRNhdzX-nnM[/ame]
Nazareth Hair of the Dog
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jul 19, 2015)

alice cooper gutter cat vs the jets
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5HwyXYRN1w[/ame]
ALICE COOPER - Blue Turk
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx29-36ErZs[/ame]
alice cooper luney tune
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-mgjpU-ETw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jul 19, 2015)

Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Karn Evil 9
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeQsZOQqO6I[/ame]
Still You Turn Me On - Emerson Lake and Palmer
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8VHHcd0M_o[/ame]
Emerson Lake And Palmer - Jerusalem
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TbiIEpZJ8[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Jul 19, 2015)

Burning a Jay. Back when music had soul. 
http://youtu.be/XflO5kD5RrQ


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 20, 2015)

A Perfect Circle:  The Noose

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVXTmav24Wk[/ame]


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 20, 2015)

Type O Negative:  Summer Breeze

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1R4jbnd10I[/ame]


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 21, 2015)

Psycho Charger:    Psychocharger


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSEN-6qpN70[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2015)

Rush - Tom Sawyer
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auLBLk4ibAk[/ame]
Rush - Xanadu
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEuOoMprDqg[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2015)

Genesis - Abacab
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbjfesCI254[/ame]
Genesis - Man On The Corner
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utrGabGh4bU[/ame]
Mike & The Mechanics - Silent running
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep7W89I_V_g[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jul 26, 2015)

The Moody Blues - Your Wildest Dreams
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmmPFrkuPq0[/ame]
The Moody Blues - I Know You're Out There Somewhere
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjImFYf2Vzc[/ame]
Forever Autumn. The Moody Blues.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al-ESH-XfQc[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 26, 2015)

THIS is a must LISTEN to....... would have loved to have been there..........one of the best youtube concerts ever.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHaqS3Ccc78[/ame]


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm listening to the blues.....


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDOIL5OqvYs[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Ana Popovic - Can't You See What You're Doing To Me

http://youtu.be/p-1_Ev5J79U

I love the Blues.  ^^


----------



## giggy (Aug 1, 2015)

Brule Airo: Vision Quest 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxUpGGYbJD0&list=PLA68C925E9F02E6E6&index=18[/ame]
Brule' in concert on SD Public Broadcasting 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJgWjRO-RxY[/ame]
Kokopelli Wind - Carlos Nakai 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ak3g5g0172c[/ame]
Hunter's Twilight 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6Nfa88SrYE[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 4, 2015)

I am in the mood to burn and listen to some deep purple today.
Deep purple was the biggest band in the world in 1973 selling more albums and concert tickets than even Led Zepplin. I saw them in early 74. They had sold out 3 nights at the Cow Palace near SF.

They are a forgotten band now. They may never get into the rock and roll hall of fame but that's Ok. The rock and roll hall of fame is a joke anyways.

This is from their reunion album in the mid Eighties.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ_kez7WVUU[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Aug 4, 2015)

they were also listed as the loudest band for a long time.


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Aug 4, 2015)

Domination.....Pantera!


----------



## giggy (Aug 4, 2015)

Judas Priest - Island of Domination
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQhwPbRrIeo[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Chickenfoot! :guitar:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oy04wm_bj3Q[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Aug 7, 2015)

This some brand new stuff from Clutch's upcoming new album in October. 

Shiet, Rocks.  

*&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;Clutch - X-Ray Visions &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8cmbmwFAl8[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Aug 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40-oo1S2WEw[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 9, 2015)

I loved listening to that Kraven. Thanks for sharing!

This is a great Muddy Waters song covered by two great Bluesman.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_pyAHYUb-I[/ame]


Just my opinion....


----------



## Locked (Aug 9, 2015)

*Eagles of Death Metal - the Ballad of Queen Bee and Baby Duck*



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvH2-FbFL4M[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Aug 9, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B26KbyEeOoo[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Aug 10, 2015)

Kraven said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B26KbyEeOoo


great album


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Agreed!


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Shades of 1972! Captain Beyond!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2gJiBcWk2U[/ame]


----------



## blondlebanese (Aug 12, 2015)

the sweet "desolation blvd."


----------



## yarddog (Aug 12, 2015)

Blackberry Smoke


----------



## giggy (Aug 12, 2015)

Joe Walsh & The James Gang - Walk away
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_4iQDYDVNo[/ame]
VANDENBERG - Burning Heart
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR9prnwHkVY[/ame]
Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15eu7ar5EKM[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Blue Murder :bong2:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LauQbHhfuoo[/ame]

Great 3 piece band.  Carmine Appice on drums.

I forgot how much I loved this album!


----------



## giggy (Aug 12, 2015)

Los Lonely Boys - Heaven
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvkzoqQ5Oak[/ame]
Santana - Smooth ft. Rob Thomas
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Whgn_iE5uc[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Aug 13, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgyiz88HrYg[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Classic rock from the 70's. :vap-Bong_smoker:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9nE2EQwa18[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Tommy Bolin's best stuff was his own.

When Joe Walsh left the James Gang he was brought in to replace Joe Walsh.

When Richie Blackmoore left Deep Purple he joined them to replace him. Sadly after one album with Deep Purple a drug overdose claimed his short life.

His short career was a stellar one.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM26_tC6FM8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Aug 15, 2015)

we have lost a lot of good ones over the years, randy rhoads is one of my favs.
Mr Crowley 1981
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDCK_yyzoh8[/ame]
Crazy Train
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcoweoZ6jpM[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Aug 15, 2015)

Good stuff giggy!


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 15, 2015)

For sure!


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 15, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONqBDz_3wBQ[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Aug 15, 2015)

see how many of yall remember this album and not just the first song. i really liked track #6.
Europe - The Final Countdown Full Album
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBgrkau7rdk[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Aug 15, 2015)

into some classic rock today.
SAXON - "Battering Ram"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oLC0nOfWGc[/ame]
TKO-Don't Give It Away
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tke5bWZa3R4[/ame]
The Derringer Band - Sittin´by the pool
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su4uI00PxiI[/ame]


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 15, 2015)

Biscuts . Kacey musgrave

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGIUtLO_x8g[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 15, 2015)

I love rock, blues and country. Nowadays most stations play what some call "New Country" like this. :vap-Bong_smoker:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isLqoB3v_wI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lb9q1ScC4cg[/ame]


:bong2:


----------



## giggy (Aug 16, 2015)

not into blues, southern rock or modern country (new age southern rock). if you want country then play country. of course i can take it all the way back to the tear jerking crying in you beer stuff as well as the early stuff like hank sr.
 George Strait - The Chair
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfUdRDxNjpI[/ame]
Barbara Mandrell - Midnight Oil
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQgHPonnkz0[/ame]
Mark Chesnutt - I just wanted you to know
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj2sbstLLds[/ame]
Keith Whitley - Don't Close Your Eyes
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vh1dvD6Npc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Aug 16, 2015)

this is what i'm into today.
Texas Hippie Coalition - Turn It Up
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc6VANCNMjo[/ame]
Testament - Native Blood
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpNMyoO37vo[/ame]
Black Stone Cherry - Me and Mary Jane
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZoKmdbERzA[/ame]
Texas Hippie Coalition - Pissed Off and Mad About It
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjCtHgNEcV0[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Aug 16, 2015)

Black Label Society - My Dying Time
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7mNmiW9qts[/ame]
HELLYEAH - Moth
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIWeIChes5k[/ame]
In This Moment - Sick Like Me
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03X0B6u-AxM[/ame]
All That Remains - This Probably Won't End Well
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_O003Cvwlc[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Aug 16, 2015)

Nickelback Something In Your Mouth
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt-UtzP1u1g[/ame]
Papa Roach - I Almost Told You That I Loved You
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHs5cg5RIu8[/ame]
Bullet For My Valentine - Your Betrayal
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHgFJEJgUrg[/ame]
Hole - Malibu
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0CYB5V9e64[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 16, 2015)

I saw these two on the Experience Hendrix Tour along with Buddy Guy and others.  Great concert! :joint4:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6N4WbXRu-c[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5CLzJcfDss[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Aug 16, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42yUeYKNYck[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 16, 2015)

The previous clip was not the best video of Ana.. poor sound quality and she breaks a string on her guitar halfway through the song. I like how she changes guitars and keeps her cool and continues the song.

Another Hendrix song, this one from the 2015.

:joint4:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKEQUwkcNBk[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Aug 17, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mve2ElcpXU[/ame]   this song makes me want to gas the bike up and leave with no destination in mind!!


----------



## yarddog (Aug 17, 2015)

they dont make it like this no more. i was born too late
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH-gnMSzmtI[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Aug 17, 2015)

i wish a band would have such emotion and soul!  
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB2eRutwiEY[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Aug 17, 2015)

deep cut here. wont hear this gem on the radio.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XflO5kD5RrQ[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Aug 17, 2015)

JUDAS PRIEST - Victim of Changes
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDzutIb6p6I[/ame]
Judas Priest - Dreamer Deceiver
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VctBmCmYQD4[/ame]


----------



## sopappy (Aug 19, 2015)

my apologies if this has been already posted but, I mean, wow, these folks in Italy nailed it and I hope they get their concert (and they better ******* record it!)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JozAmXo2bDE[/ame]
thanks, giggy, i dropped the s


----------



## giggy (Aug 19, 2015)

sopappy said:


> my apologies if this has been already posted but, I mean, wow, these folks in Italy nailed it and I hope they get their concert (and they better ******* record it!)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JozAmXo2bDE



drop the s after the http and it should post for you, but here it is. by the way pretty cool vid, thanks for sharing.
Learn to Fly - Foo Fighters Rockin1000 Official Video
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JozAmXo2bDE[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Aug 19, 2015)

Violent Femmes - Blister in the Sun
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE-dqW4uBEE[/ame]
Cowboy Mouth - Jenny Says
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEfpoUuKFOY[/ame]
Cannonball - The Breeders
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpoqzt2EHaA[/ame]
Indigo Girls - Closer to Fine
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUgwM1Ky228[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Aug 19, 2015)

The Toadies - Possum Kingdom
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkwD5rQ-_d4[/ame]
Butthole Surfers - Pepper
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO8vBVUaKvk[/ame]
10000 Maniacs - More Than This
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PePl0e0YCRc[/ame]
Garbage - Special
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raRGnueg8Lo[/ame]


----------



## sopappy (Aug 19, 2015)

giggy said:


> drop the s after the http and it should post for you, but here it is. by the way pretty cool vid, thanks for sharing.
> Learn to Fly - Foo Fighters Rockin1000 Official Video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JozAmXo2bDE



 thanks, giggy, I think you did this for me before too hahaha I'm such a pothead, oh well, it's worth it, I have no regrets, good folk like yourself are always around to lend a hand  great video, I keep watching it spellbound, beautiful girls, the conductor, all those drums and yet soooooo tight, hahaha, I wish I could play


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 22, 2015)

Waken n bakin.
Vaporizer makes this a private event. I love zweo smell in the room. Yummy Yummy. 

Morning Grow chat peeps!:headbang2:


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 22, 2015)

Now I'm listening to Dark Lotus.

Oh YaA:headbang2:


----------



## Locked (Aug 22, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7c187E5BxY[/ame]


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 22, 2015)

Just bought pink Floyd tickets for those of you who don't know they are going on tour.  Linsey stirling is one of my fave right now.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 23, 2015)

:48:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uEBuqkkQRk[/ame]

:vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuN6gs0AJls[/ame]

:bong1::bong1:


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 23, 2015)

:vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc[/ame]

:vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 24, 2015)

Got cypress hill working on my dome!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 24, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY[/ame]

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 24, 2015)

:bong::bong:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3xuHAJl8v8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Aug 25, 2015)

stepping back a few years. i was a freshman in high school.
Shannon- Henry Gross 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5Wpn3dFrEs[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 25, 2015)

:vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUYzQaCCt2o[/ame]

:vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## giggy (Aug 29, 2015)

Texas Hippie Coalition - Monster In Me
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BHZevc0VgY[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 30, 2015)

This is a new Country song that I thought I would share.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bi_TnyWhFFg[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Even if you hate Country music you should give this one a listen.. just to hear the lyrics.  :ccc:


----------



## giggy (Aug 31, 2015)

tonya has been playing for years. i'm just not a big fan of hers.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 31, 2015)

I never really listened to her before.
After listening to this song I am a fan!


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't listen to much Country Rock at all but i love these guys and this whole album is fantastic. Worth a listen.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGxIfN7HW40[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't listen to much Country Rock at all but i love these guys and this whole album is fantastic. Worth a listen.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGxIfN7HW40[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgdBco4im_o[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQFjeI5NfEA[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ROqdZWwQp8[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Sep 8, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0oBuFUzFcg[/ame]
Love me some gov't mule!!!


----------



## Bongofury (Sep 8, 2015)

Monster Magnet. Dig That Hole. One of my favorites but the studio version is better sound. But then again, it could be the cheap earbuds i'm using.  :joint4:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMK4SsBnzA0[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Sep 8, 2015)

The one and only Clutch...


 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj2WO58Bsj8[/ame]


----------



## Bongofury (Sep 8, 2015)

One of my all time favorites.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4b4SU9I6tc[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Sep 10, 2015)

Listening to some west coast old skool!!  Yeah.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 11, 2015)

Shooter Jennings with Jamey Johnson covering an old Waylon song. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBHnW0cycL8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Sep 12, 2015)

Merle Haggard & George Jones - Footlights
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr38C8dEGcA[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Sep 12, 2015)

One of the Best and Hardest Queens of the Stone Age songs. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-8H3gE9dUo[/ame]


----------



## sopappy (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't think I've seen this posted yet.... light 'em up
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkh4qdxLFH0[/ame]


----------



## sopappy (Sep 13, 2015)

Fun coming here and listening, seems to be a country twang thing happening here, 
this the closest to that I can get:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HHgKbCBTEs[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Oct 9, 2015)

In memory of John Lennon.    [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRhq-yO1KN8[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Oct 9, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScabBZgOSME[/ame]


----------



## thacheese (Oct 11, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YKXHbnsShA[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2015)

New Stuff from Bad *** Clutch.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D54f5nNPCg[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW0sb9EHSXE[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOH_EXLwZq8[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Oct 17, 2015)

George Jones & B.B. King ~ Patches ***A MASTERPIECE***
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBloZdTqnZo[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Oct 17, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ipe-PH6CBa0[/ame]


----------



## Grassman (Oct 18, 2015)

I'll have to check them out on youtube although I am a die hard Zeppelin and Robert Plant man have seen them both live most recently this past May, Robert Plant and the Sensational Space Shifters, always like to hear some new tunes. Just joined a couple days ago as I had been searching for some people around my age to chat with about growing, will be checking in to coffee table forum sounds like fun.
Good Growing and Fat Buds


----------



## yarddog (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks giggy, you always bring up some nice vinyl.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2015)

Hammy did you see SNL with Larry David doing Bernie Sanders? Made me laugh and think of you.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 18, 2015)

yarddog said:


> Thanks giggy, you always bring up some nice vinyl.



vinyl?
I haven't heard that in awhile. 
What was the rpm used before 45 and 33?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2015)

78, thanks a lot... make me feel even older. lol


----------



## yarddog (Oct 18, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> 78, thanks a lot... make me feel even older. lol


Not older, more experienced.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 23, 2015)

16 2/3 ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLZC1qaDxH0


----------



## sopappy (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm not plugging this site or the video. In fact, it's hard to watch but the intro is well done. I don't want to post on youtube and ask him. Does anybody recognize the tune?

must be me or the tor browser, I see nothing hahaha, it's here though
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tG2oMNFm-U


----------



## kaotik (Oct 25, 2015)

the can fan jam?   
i didn't hear any music apart from some synth riff at the end, is that what you're referencing?  -didn't recognize it if so, sorry.


i've been on a rap/hip-hop kick.. dunno why. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCZIUrvSPYE[/ame]


----------



## mrcane (Oct 31, 2015)

Not sure how to post this, will see what happens https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRx5r32hsF4


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 1, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq3YLhtuzTQ[/ame]


mrcane,
just remove that " s " " httpS:// "in the address and it will convert it to the screen.  

:48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 1, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAzTnsSgs2s

donovan season of the witch


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_NholHANoY

cream strange brew

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDpYBT0XyvA&list=RDiDpYBT0XyvA

warren zevon werewolves of london

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7QzxYAjgNc

dusty springfield spooky 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgPqZmrJ380

alice cooper welcome to my nightmare

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG0oBPtyNb0

mungo jerry in the summer time

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l482T0yNkeo

ac/dc highway to hell

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etAIpkdhU9Q

ac/dc hells bells

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5txwFv-zYM

van halen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8dSBWysmnM&list=PLjTmvK4uLNRiFDLYivQcYoERr-aIUDWc3&index=5

boris the spider

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg&list=PLjTmvK4uLNRiFDLYivQcYoERr-aIUDWc3&index=8

blue oyster cult don't fear the reaper

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4

iron butterfly in a gadda da vida

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fpNKAvvkj0

keith richards and the x pensive whinos as wicked as it seems


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2015)

Very nice Halloween collection Orange.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks Joe,  Let's see

            [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jREUrbGGrgM[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Nov 3, 2015)

Eric Clapton.  Little wings.   This man knew how to make music.   
http://youtu.be/PvE88H8vb-4


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 7, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCgOyBgHsWg[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 10, 2015)

:48::48:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfduFy26EE0[/ame]
:48::48:


----------



## giggy (Nov 10, 2015)

The Uninvited--Too High for the Supermarket
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxuBThOcmZU[/ame]
Phish - Waste
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg2tVuXXkpk&list=PLoi6KAJuezd9FSfZDaOdCvgzD4XuAAAq0&index=7[/ame]
Virgos Merlot - Kiss my Disease
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxqENBf4F30[/ame]
Dishwalla - Counting Blue Cars
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Clxtg2pFTQM[/ame]


----------



## mrcane (Nov 12, 2015)

Enjoy,  :48:  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 12, 2015)

I used to love smoking a joint while listening to this song... I still do!

:bongin:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZKuzwPOefs[/ame]

:bongin:


----------



## giggy (Nov 13, 2015)

before steve perry
Journey - People
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvoBMrE4ENo[/ame]


----------



## mrcane (Nov 13, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqZceAQSJvc[/ame]

          :48:


----------



## mrcane (Nov 15, 2015)

Good Morning, :48:[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFb1lGMvS3I[/ame]


----------



## mrcane (Nov 17, 2015)

Freedom....  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rynxqdNMry4&index=5&list=WL[/ame]
            :48:


----------



## giggy (Nov 19, 2015)

Big Head Todd and The Monsters - Bittersweet
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wyd9OcI37AY[/ame]


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 20, 2015)

if you have exhausted your library like i have, try 8tracks.com. you can select from a bunch of genres and people have put together some awesome playlists of eclectic, diverse tunes. check out ethereal and cockteau twins if you were young in the 80's and like a cure-ish/cocteau twin-ish hour or so of tunes. some good playlists in there. also been doing a lot of prog rock playlists. it is a free site. i have an account but i don't think i have ever gotten an email from them so they are pretty spam free and using friendly.


----------



## Bongofury (Nov 24, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXAU4MmMIMo[/ame]


----------



## mrcane (Nov 29, 2015)

Going up......      [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf0Dm-OaTNk&index=3&list=WL[/ame]

     :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2015)

Love that Cane.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYKB6Lag-wg[/ame]


----------



## mrcane (Nov 29, 2015)

That was so cool Rose,have never seen one of those played.. Nice thanks..


----------



## yarddog (Nov 29, 2015)

Y'all ever seen one of these played?   
 I'm sure we all recognize this song.  

http://youtu.be/EE2nFMHRacg


----------



## yarddog (Nov 29, 2015)

More the Christmas spirit.
http://youtu.be/ULiNR-k4m70


----------



## yarddog (Nov 29, 2015)

http://youtu.be/qo0fH0yGwnc


----------



## mrcane (Nov 29, 2015)

Way cool Y.D.  Have seen the saw played several times..Amazing...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2015)

Wonder what key that saw was in.  How do you tune a saw?


----------



## kaotik (Nov 30, 2015)

dunno where i picked this tune up, but it was stuck in my head for about a week before i went looking for it..
i thought i recalled seeing it as a kid in a cartoon. sure as heck; that's how i found what it was  
*pretty dang hard trying to find a classical score, as there's no lyrics 

Johannes Brahms Hungarian dance 5
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X9LvC9WkkQ[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Nov 30, 2015)

The Bangles - Eternal Flame
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSoOFn3wQV4[/ame]
The Bangles - Walk Like an Egyptian
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv6tuzHUuuk[/ame]
The Bangles - In Your Room
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04HSg0YZi9E[/ame]
sorry i still have the hots for susanna.


----------



## giggy (Nov 30, 2015)

Just Between You And Me - April Wine
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psv7uF7_A8c[/ame]
Vixen - Edge Of A Broken Heart
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQOmDUnt8Hs[/ame]
The Babys - Everytime I Think Of You (Live Midnight Special 1979)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jqruhCiwd0[/ame]
Lita Ford - Close My eyes Forever
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy3fJ8Nmzyw[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Nov 30, 2015)

Redbone - Come And Get Your Love - The Midnight Special 1974
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dj0drevGOgA[/ame]
LITA FORD-KISS ME DEADLY
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioiiMuKkMTU[/ame]
Alannah Myles - Black Velvet
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT4d1LQy4es[/ame]
Cheap Trick - Surrender - Midnight Special TV - 1978 HQ
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=insVuz0jbVo[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Nov 30, 2015)

John Berry "If I Have Any Pride Left At All"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9hGYLe-1PQ[/ame]
What a Crying Shame The Mavericks
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Ei9CdfuxU[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Dec 2, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42Js07j8nqw[/ame]

such a touching song
 
*the highway of heroes is the route that our fallen soldiers convoy upon return


----------



## giggy (Dec 2, 2015)

kaotik said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42Js07j8nqw
> 
> such a touching song
> 
> *the highway of heroes is the route that our fallen soldiers convoy upon return



very cool, had never heard it before.


----------



## giggy (Dec 2, 2015)

It's Hard To Kiss The Lips At Night That Chew Your A$$ Out All Day Long
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjkLf_X88WM[/ame]


----------



## mrcane (Dec 5, 2015)

For all the Ol Hippies.....[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJOA_vLwevA[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Dec 5, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVHUjzZZGQ4[/ame]

and i'll throw an STP song in here too.. RIP Scott  
*my favorite song is dead and bloated.. but feel that song would be a bit uncouth.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mam79k0QpOg[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (Dec 8, 2015)

http://youtu.be/RwUGSYDKUxU


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIE2ZoeFZtA


----------



## giggy (Dec 19, 2015)

The Late Dawn Sears & The Timejumpers - Sweet Memories - she really owned this song, and take the time to check out the time jumpers, man the talent.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Fi-BhsKOMA[/ame]
see if you can guess who all these folks are.
Earl Scruggs And Friends - Foggy Mountain Breakdown
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQIJuu3N5EY[/ame]


----------



## mrcane (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks Giggy Love the Breakdown....


----------



## giggy (Dec 23, 2015)

Mountain - Mississippi Queen
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o[/ame]
Sweet - Love is like Oxygen
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRVwcPTnug8[/ame]
David Bowie &#8211; Space Oddity
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYYRH4apXDo[/ame]
Elvis Costello & The Attractions - Oliver's Army
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrjHz5hrupA[/ame]
George Jones & Elvis Costello-Stranger In The House
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYP3R8AYuBk[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Dec 23, 2015)

Lindsey Buckingham- Go Insane
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF9fkXIqnis[/ame]
Planet P Project - Why Me
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT-K5hQl834[/ame]
Sniff 'n the tears - Driver's seat
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blrHHRWKygw[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 23, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLICYbs5lWw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6vNPkUNNkA[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 24, 2015)

:yay:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCWEh8Y-iDs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=560Olp7Ybmw[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 2, 2016)

rose have you heard david draiman's  newer band?
Device - "Vilify"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-K1q1pw04Bs[/ame]


----------



## mrcane (Jan 10, 2016)

From deep within the earth......[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeELvD1xALQ[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Jan 11, 2016)

another legend lost  
RIP David Bowie  

one of my favorite songs
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U16Xg_rQZkA[/ame]
*his version of drummer boy/peace on earth with Bing is my favorite christmas song too  

thanks for the music David  
RIP


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 11, 2016)

<iframe> width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/QgJ47csUEWo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<iframe> width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/1MIlHBaMjN4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 12, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgcc5V9Hu3g[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 13, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIV1MDHpx_I&list=PLJ8y7DDcrI_oZT8Zzjr4WhV_yC85QWDWp[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 14, 2016)

burnin1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIV1MDHpx_I&list=PLJ8y7DDcrI_oZT8Zzjr4WhV_yC85QWDWp


diamond dogs is a great album, i listen to it last night for the first time in about ten years.


----------



## kaotik (Jan 19, 2016)

been a rough stretch for music  
RIP Glenn
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snPgFNMCXBs[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Jan 22, 2016)

System Of A Down - Chop Suey!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY[/ame]
System Of A Down - B.Y.O.B.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUzd9KyIDrM[/ame]
System Of A Down - Hypnotize
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoheCz4t2xc[/ame]
System Of A Down - Aerials
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-iepu3EtyE[/ame]
System Of A Down - Toxicity
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iywaBOMvYLI[/ame]
System Of A Down - Sugar
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vBGOrI6yBk[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 29, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzHBr0ndKus[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 29, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejKUJu9xct4[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 29, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EdLasOrG6c[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 29, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1b8AhIsSYQ[/ame]


----------



## giggy (Feb 4, 2016)

the late dawn sears
Dawn Sears & The Timejumpers - Sweet Memories
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Fi-BhsKOMA[/ame]


----------



## JovanaJo (Feb 8, 2016)

SmokinMom said:


> Yellow - Cold Play


That is a great choice!


----------



## kaotik (Feb 8, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luuqhAS0x6o[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 20, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0mb0_SUx-A[/ame]


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 22, 2016)

.


VAN MORRISON - Blue Money 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNceUcZhFi4[/ame]




Van Morrison - And It Stoned Me 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9Fk1AM5TfA[/ame]


Van Morrison - Tupelo Honey 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq3YLhtuzTQ[/ame]



Van Morrison - Domino 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOsGA4_Y89c[/ame]

:48:


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 24, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8PyvqsuYlU[/ame]


----------



## Bongofury (Feb 26, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRExAJNzCtU[/ame]


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 2, 2016)

What? No one liked Psycho Charger?


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 2, 2016)

Death Rides a Horse by Demented Are Go..


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XwXrB6z0JY[/ame]


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 5, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rlYPb2plaY[/ame]


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 6, 2016)

some morning carlos...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbUPbyvz-cI&list=PL94gOvpr5yt1oFJlhE0-6Y-OECTLc_QYI&index=5


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 9, 2016)

:guitar::smoke1:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbaEVA259IE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQK0d72Jom8[/ame]


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 10, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqyjQ6-avK8[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 12, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI8vgiTaumE[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 12, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xuBw63xj00&ebc=ANyPxKpHzJWlcf--qVqYln1DTGIjRgSvBgul3A3gCC5g_fGiBCrMQ_Re7bfiK8ROHj0LwivRjPVd_ZrjNfuh3INoDOyl_wlV5A[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 19, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ_kez7WVUU[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 19, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7GERh0sQzY[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Mar 20, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDIQ7Otf1mw[/ame]


----------



## sbrooks (Mar 22, 2016)

:watchplant::yeahthat:_
Sun is Shining.....
The weather is sweet.._ 

View attachment bob-story_650_111914115836.jpg


----------



## sbrooks (Mar 22, 2016)

_*:headbang2::headbang2::headbang2:Knock, Knock...Knockin' 
On Heaven's Door:headbang2::headbang2::headbang2::headbang2:*_ 

View attachment 200_s.gif


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 22, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK9eg6otW_0[/ame]

:48::48:


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 22, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zErP5QoMA3w[/ame]
:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 23, 2016)

I saw them on this tour in 1984.  Grace under pressure is still one of my favorite Rush albums.           

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukhdUkRFBa0"]https//www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukhdUkRFBa0[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOTEGeYHjEk[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i33P0eVrKvM[/ame]


----------



## morghiuna01 (Mar 30, 2016)

Now listen a song of marwarry.


----------



## yarddog (Apr 6, 2016)

http://youtu.be/5PEwBdCeINg
Rest in peace Merle.    I'm going to miss you.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 8, 2016)

Junip

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGjdkab3RSM[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 12, 2016)

:48:


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 23, 2016)

Most believe the term "Heavy Metal" came from the lyrics of this song in the 60's.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwLmmXGEEps[/ame]

:guitar::bong::guitar:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtkP5gTX6Hc[/ame]

I have been a fan since the I first heard them in the day.


----------



## High (May 2, 2016)

The Chainsmokers - Roses

I was digging the song from the beginning and then I heard, "smoke a little weed on the couch in the back room" and I was in heaven.  I've really been into downtempo music for the last couple of years and this got added to my playlist without hesitation.


----------



## High (May 2, 2016)

kaotik said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDIQ7Otf1mw



:guitar: :cool2:


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 5, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvGJoNkOiI0[/ame]


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 5, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APpcrBKswl0[/ame]


----------



## sbrooks (May 5, 2016)

*Listening to this one.......*:guitar:  :woohoo: :fid: 

View attachment 200_s.gif


----------



## umbra (May 5, 2016)

the unheard Pink Floyd Album
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DySNnz5N9WA&list=PLYjaa9h0s4Aad6g-6ixEW8Y7xFsPA4An[/ame]


----------



## umbra (May 5, 2016)

blast from my past
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLp0AsKXMEs[/ame]


----------



## umbra (May 5, 2016)

Levon and the RCO all stars ( also known as the Blues Brothers Band )
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4opUoFxZ8EY[/ame]


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVay-RfNGv8[/ame]


----------



## umbra (May 8, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4WlNj1TTqA[/ame]


----------



## Bongofury (May 10, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEX8rIhKBu0[/ame]


----------



## umbra (May 10, 2016)

Nice 1 Bong
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp6LT2MdaPI[/ame]


----------



## umbra (May 10, 2016)

from the ridiculous to the sublime
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShH-Td3ZiKs[/ame]


----------



## Bongofury (May 11, 2016)

Umbra, Frank Zappa is one of my favorites. YAAAA


----------



## umbra (May 13, 2016)

Frank always did a Philly concert for Halloween...Zappaween. I saw Zappa does Zappa, they opened for Return to Forever. Dweezil stole the show. I guess Chick Corea and Stanley Clark have played together so much that they didn't practice before going on tour and it showed. Zappa on the other hand clearly practiced.


----------



## burnin1 (May 19, 2016)

Early Stuff to groove to. :woohoo:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrRkPTKhF2Q&list=PL8WvZFiJpAr25XGJ4c7Nqx5BELLHJDGjO&index=6[/ame]

:guitar::guitar::guitar:

:48::48::48:


----------



## burnin1 (May 19, 2016)

I have seen this guy a few times. One of my favorites.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ztf_VBhcL7c[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NObNR7Q3j4[/ame]


----------



## Bongofury (May 23, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He4YV1uqwfs[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (May 24, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhpezwGtDEg[/ame]
*not one of my favorites from the hip, but i just heard Gord is fighting a brain tumour    seemed fitting.
god damn cancer!


----------



## zigggy (Jun 2, 2016)

Fountain of Salmacis ,,,live version


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 21, 2016)

Gotta love the Commander...........

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5ZycJC-pmo[/ame]


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 21, 2016)

I like a little country rock once in a while. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

Leon Redbone actually brought Joe Venuti out of retirement to play on [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6d1-k2p1Ck[/ame] track...


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8t-i606WA8[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aALKo6xS43Y[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UjPbiYOybs[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m57gzA2JCcM[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXZyDtzDJMY[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBnwDTAoAC8[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w6dtAmBSC4[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3FAbGepa14[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN3439l4HR0[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weuKWOf78T4&list=PLlsQbGihUogjgVrk5mlp3O9ARNP7sCxRf&index=21[/ame]


----------



## morghiuna01 (Jun 25, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful out here - sunny and 70. Too cool for swimming, but perfect for practically any non-snow related activity.


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjcAYj-Of0Y[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

1 of my friends
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LJTj-ClKr0[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_b6-t2C_PE[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipOmDXveO2Q[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msAuWlPZuAY[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGe9FO78DxA[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl0l0mBmGDk[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWLEaWeMgCw[/ame]


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 2, 2016)

Good stuff Umbra. Try Smokin' Joe Kubik with Benois King..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TXr3XZbpL0[/ame]


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 2, 2016)

This song gives me chills... Saw Roy live back in the early 70's..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deeBQZ8Aklc[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2016)

I met Paul at The MainPoint in Bryn Mawr, PA. He was opening for Doc and Merle Watson circa 1974
 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0r_I1N0Kg94[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2016)

I met Cindy at Pete Seeger's farm

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htIFRjNoBOw[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2016)

I met Priscilla while she was performing on the deck of the Gazela Primeiro

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRKwFO9clEA[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK5zYI86wIw[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fa-OhPN3qU[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2016)

I know a luthier in Philly. He makes some very nice guitars. He has this band front for his guitars.....
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky1P0zEZIqc[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIvfVyyqTDI[/ame]


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 23, 2016)

my mind


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 24, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crYWYi3ySPk[/ame]

:48::48::48::48::48::48::48::48::48::48:


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 24, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx7FDGpZQsQ[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 24, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaP-qAx7DOk[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 24, 2016)

:guitar:[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHGKgKChPqA[/ame]

I have been listening to a lot of the Samantha Fish band today. :guitar:


----------



## Keef (Jul 28, 2016)

One of U guys got to teach me how to post links to music like U guys do !-- This morning I grooving to Derek and the Dominos ---Layla and Assorted Love Songs !


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 28, 2016)

My hahns macaw screaming.


----------



## sopappy (Aug 16, 2016)

weehoo, found the thread, I thought it was gone....
I'd like to revive it,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwwV0xE70Ks


----------



## umbra (Aug 16, 2016)

Nina Simone.....
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5Y11hwjMNs[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Aug 16, 2016)

Mavis Staple...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F69RMFUjiQ[/ame]


----------



## sopappy (Aug 17, 2016)

it's really quite around here, I hope this doesn't get me banned but I'm going to try and fill that MP homepage with sopappys tonight
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7joxOe76vCE


----------



## Bongofury (Aug 24, 2016)

enjoy one of my favorites.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKgB-3aANe0[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 25, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZKuzwPOefs&list=RDxZKuzwPOefs[/ame]

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 27, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdafxrmcSHU[/ame]


----------



## zigggy (Aug 29, 2016)

my son crying ......little bugger is over tired ,,,getting ready to jump out the window ,,,not to worry I live on the first floor


----------



## Keef (Aug 29, 2016)

In the morning I turn the T.V. on one of the music video channels !-- Have some coffee and get right !-- Got a new channel lately --MTV Live !-- They play mostly concerts !-- I maybe old but I like my music !--  Yesterday they showed the Who in Glastonbury -- Noel Gallagher playing alone now instead of with his brother in Oasis !-- Like me some White Stripes -- Linkin Park -- There a young fellow named Tom Odell doing some good music !-- John Mayer is a master guitarist !-- Anyone watch the VMAs  last night ? -- I know that music  !


----------



## zigggy (Aug 29, 2016)

john mayer is realy good ,,,found this guy named john butler on the internet not sure where(youtube I think) had never heard of him but the dude can play a guitar,,,


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 2, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTuPbJLqFKI[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 2, 2016)

3 future members of Led Zeppelin played on some Donavan album tracks.. everyone but Robert plant.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 2, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAzTnsSgs2s[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 15, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp5JCrSXkJY[/ame]  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp5JCrSXkJY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn6cxaKRwtk[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn6cxaKRwtk


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 21, 2016)

The Beatles - Twist & Shout - Performed Live On The Ed Sullivan Show 2/23/64 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-VAxGJdJeQ[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-VAxGJdJeQ


TheBeatlesVEVO

*Published on Apr 8, 2016*

The Beatles - Twist & Shout - Performed Live On The Ed Sullivan Show 2/23/64

For the many who witnessed The Beatles&#8217; early appearances on British television, this song is synonymous with those exciting era&#8211;defining times. The power of the band&#8217;s performances and the recording owes so much to John&#8217;s searing vocal. For their debut album, John recorded his vocal in one take at the end of a marathon recording session on February 11th 1963.


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2016)

Play me some smuggling music Mister !-- Be starting with Pink Floyds " Dogs of War " then Steve Eagle's "Copperhead Road" followed by "Tree Top Flyer" by Stephen Stills -- Maybe some Arlo Guthrie's " Coming into Los Angeles"--  Then bring it home with CSN " Wooden Ships and Southern Cross !-- No!-- I'm not smuggling !-- That's  a young man's game !


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm old and got stuck in a musical Era so I don't know nothing about bands like Linkin Park -- Hoosier -- Fall Out Boy !-- Jack White of White Stripes - " Jolene " ? -- Never heard of him !-- REM'S "Orange Crush" ?-- Oasis -"-Wonder Wall "?--


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 22, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxajO8KqoQ8[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxajO8KqoQ8


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 22, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 22, 2016)

This one's for you Keef.   In memory of Glenn Frey.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piXDy4L6uU8[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piXDy4L6uU8


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks Burnin1 !--- I don't know how to do that !-- Make me wanna work !-- I was an adrenaline junkie !-- but I'm slow now !-- Think I should just stick to growing  the best weed I can and continue my quest for the Frankenplant !

RIP Glenn !-


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Bad Company - Bad Company (Lyrics) 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZk9tycQ9q0[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZk9tycQ9q0

Bad Company - Bad Company (Lyrics) 



DieselDave12V 

Bad Company - Bad Company


Company Always on the run
Destiny is the rising sun
Oh I was born 6-gun in my hand
Behind a gun I'll make my final stand
That's why they call me Bad company
And I can't deny
Bad company
Till the day I die
Till the day I die
Till the day I die Rebel souls
Deserters we are called
Chose a gun and threw away the sun
Now these towns
They all know our name 6-gun sound is our claim to fame
I can hear them say Bad company
And I won't deny
Bad Bad company
Till the day I die
Till the day I die
SOLO Bad
Bad company
I can't deny
Bad company
Till the day I die
And I say it's
Bad company Oh Yeah---Yeah
Bad company
Till the day I die Oh Yeah Tell me that you are not a thief
Oh But I am
Bad Company
It's the way I play
Dirty for dirty
Oh Somebody Double-crossed me
Double-cross
Double-cross
Yeah
We're Bad company
Kill in cold blood


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Five Finger Death Punch- Bad Company 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY






Five Finger Death Punch 

This is Five Finger Death Punch's video for "Bad Company," off the album, WAR IS THE ANSWER!

The video features footage from 5FDP's recent trip to Iraq for the troops, and is a salute to the brave men and women who dedicate their lives to protecting our freedom.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 22, 2016)

We need to do better for our vets.  Our treatment of them hurts the friends and families people of who have served as well.  I hope the future brings more funding and resources to help their causes.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_l4Ab5FRwM[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_l4Ab5FRwM


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2016)

Been a strange musical day for me !-- Watched a documentary with Jack White ( White Stripes ) The Edge (from U 2 ) and Jimmy Page !-- WOW !-- Then I kinda got lost in some Neil Young !-- watched Beck in concert !-- Story Tellers with Linkin Park ( Hybrid Theory )-- Was even able to shoehorn some George Clinton in there somehow !-- Still rainy so I'm watching Nirvana Unplugged! -- I need to watch Heart --Live at the Orpheum again !- They still got it !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2016)

In my book follow right back thru the birth of Rock to the blues and U gonna find Robert Johnson and Son House looking back at U !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2016)

I wish I had cut class to a few days to see this concert like a couple of my friends did.  They snuck into the Monterey Fairgrounds like many to see this. The Cops smoked weed during this Concert as well as most everyone else.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDhLYJMPlYg[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDhLYJMPlYg



Ramble On Rose


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4qJpI0TxfQ[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4qJpI0TxfQ

) 


RollingStone


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Eric Burdon and the Animals performed at the Monterey Pop Festival in 1967 and wrote this song afterwards.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKiaAt_dHYM[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKiaAt_dHYM



Rusty Brewer


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9CVLVevm4E[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9CVLVevm4E


View attachment Jefferson_Airplane_circa_1970.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bld_-7gzJ-o[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bld_-7gzJ-o


View attachment 0.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2016)

Burnin1-- Glad the fire didn't get cha !-- I still have cable and they recently added MTV Live !-- Live concerts and performance  videos !--- I've watched about all of Eric Clapton's Annual Guitarfest or whatever they call it !-- I've been enjoying it !-- Watched me some George Clinton and the Funkadelics the other day !-- Stevie Winwood -- Low Spark of High heel Boys !-- Cream !-- Been nice !


----------



## Budlight (Sep 29, 2016)

He is always a good way to start the day I got stoned and I missed it

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM1MftCtIlg&sns=em[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=756onPAD_cY[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=756onPAD_cY



aguz2211


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoAeSyWoUCg[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoAeSyWoUCg



RollingStones50yrs






Wow! I smoked some SuperCalaverasFragilicious and I went off listening to the Monterey Pop Festival.


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2016)

Burnin1 -- Ya'll don't be hating !-- Check out the video for "Fade" by -- Kanye West !-- This woman can move !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 30, 2016)

These guys came out of the SF music scene in the sixties.
Their counterculture rebellion jams are still relevant now. A mellow early morning song.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBvjXhUSUpU[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBvjXhUSUpU


View attachment Quicksilver-WhatAboutMe.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 7, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-dmuTEhWdk[/ame]


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 9, 2016)

here is an idea of my age.  i saw in concert, mungo jerry, michel murphy and focus in 1972 at pink pop festival,  herleen, the netherlands.  i was a sophmor in high school.


----------



## umbra (Oct 11, 2016)

I was at Watkins Glen in '73, I was still in high school as well.


----------



## umbra (Oct 11, 2016)

The 1st albums I ever bought were; The Grateful Dead, Working Man's Dead; QuickSilver Messenger Service's 1st alubm, no title other the band name; and Pink Floyd's soundtrack to the movie More, it was the 1st recording without Sid. While he did not interact much on Saucerful of Secrets, he wrote a few of the songs and was still a part of the band.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2016)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaa,,,i finally did it.

This is the badest guitarist ive ever seen.



[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=TKXvV4Et-e4[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Oct 11, 2016)

works fine, you got it


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks Umbra


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2016)

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=vdSRo1ta2y8[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2016)

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=kfov5xXjAoM&feature[/ame]


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 12, 2016)

Wish I knew how to post YouTube videos!  Music is such an important part of my life.  I like to check in & see what you guys are listening to-- sometimes it's a pleasant surprise!


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Go to youtube.
Click on the icon to the left of https:// at the very top of your screen.
Copy the address.
Copy the address to your post.
Remove the s on the https:// so it looks like http://.
Post this address.
If you preview the post you wont see the youtube post.

Good luck!


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 2, 2016)

As it was told to me when I lived in San Jose CA, these guy were bikers who met or hung around a San Jose motorcycle shop.
They became friends, they soon learned each one could play music on different instruments.  I was told they used to smoke weed together and decided to become a band while smoking a joint one day.  This story was told over and over so it is probably not true. lol

This is from my favorite DB album "Cycles".

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg6rvhzcwrg[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpLx3engc4k[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Nov 2, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUXCjgHMcZU[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Nov 2, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgobdyn_QJk[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Nov 2, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UjPbiYOybs[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Nov 2, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCRCRicNLhQ&list=PLHkLjNApYun_3BTDYKbdLdvE_2qyjCmk8[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Nov 2, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGUW0uAwDyw[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Nov 2, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oevAnuzMUMg[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Nov 2, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qPz1mqU4fE[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Nov 2, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJkL_4niC4w[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Nov 2, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gP3k-5hryb8[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Nov 2, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnxeKl-Kbqw&list=PL07BB0032FAF369B5[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Nov 2, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTwp1sgUJrM&list=PLdhGk7gKuZxak6MBpABF1A6D-ni-BRD8D[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2016)

If you are into Rock Music with a throwback Vintage sound like Sabbath or Zeppelin. Check this band out.  Ape Machine. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YowBbNH1p8[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tv7e-b9Dsk[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHi6TeUB62E[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgVZQe0qyHg[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0-SPvjimiQ[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SYoI94yOlQ[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2016)

This one sounds a lot like Moby **** from Led Zeppelin.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_uyroCY3lY[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 6, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB0NM6reiRE[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 6, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqICzRyiHFU[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 6, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSjVv76H360[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 6, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hz_5IF69_k[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 6, 2017)

If you have not seen the velvet goldmine...check it out. Awesome movie and soundtrack.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHNSGr1CAo0[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 6, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3oSc8gMrGo&index=4&list=RD740TB17Dsn0[/ame]

What a great movie...


----------



## sopappy (Jan 15, 2017)

okay, Hammy, you've been doing all the work.... here, let me help
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-AKI951poE[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2017)

CBGB days
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqML7WbOun8[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgMu4K0sX4w&list=PL53wHwT3Nf04Wz3fKIzPIRZwz4XHgrS5t&index=6[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ZmIFR4Sc0[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEjiO4A-sHY&list=PL0bCcqxzZKXXE775fY9ZNMVP8lyIETTP2[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkumhBVPGdg[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aafpos35u-s[/ame]


----------



## Budlight (Jan 17, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGnu6mOFJFs[/ame] :48:


----------



## Budlight (Jan 17, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0DK-0fIKCw[/ame] :joint4:


----------



## Budlight (Jan 17, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psbxL7o-6ZA :joint4:


----------



## WoodHippy (Jan 19, 2017)

hxxps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O63P9Ecujc&feature=youtu.be
What HL was listening to when made this thread. I am really digging it.


----------



## Keef (Jan 24, 2017)

Bunch a old farts lost in an Era !-- I know my old music but I also know about stuff like 21 Pilots --I'm a Jack White fan !-- There's  a young guy or group I been digging called Kaleo -- Way Down We Go ! -- A group D.D. turned me on to call Cage the Elephant ! -- What I'm seeing is a swing back in pop music to a style reminiscent of the late 60's early 70's !-- Some of it anyway !-- I have to come talk music with U guys sometimes !-- If I want D.D. to cook Cajun food ? -- All I got to do is get her a drink and put on some blues !--She can't help it !-- She got to cook Cajun !-- She good at it too !--


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 25, 2017)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqgdNrGDo78&t=398s"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqgdNrGDo78&t=398s[/ame]


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 28, 2017)

The Bubbles in my :bong:


----------



## Budlight (Feb 14, 2017)

Pink Floyd another brick in the wall 

http://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=u_Pan5ER2zQ


----------



## Kraven (Feb 14, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXpRxzmawjw[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Feb 14, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sB3Fjw3Uvc[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Feb 14, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS-af9Q-zvQ[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Feb 15, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0LTRPMpOVM[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2017)

Found a couple new bands with that retro vibe.
First up:

Graveyard

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdR0dCI25X4[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2017)

Another one from Graveyard. 

Heavy fuzz alert.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PWsrySLcak[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2017)

Then there is Fu Manchu:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZtKR5dIzbc[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf_OE9qgN48[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2017)

And this is my favorite of the new bands I have found.

Kadavar:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHqF22EQc3A[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2017)

More Kadavar:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3PC1pJFNDE[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPqR5k0C_u4[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8at3OCtiqxM[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGcFBwnheqY[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Feb 15, 2017)

Gaveyard sounded interesting. Good finds all three.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 20, 2017)

Jeff Beck Blow by Blow....


----------



## Kraven (Feb 20, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Feb 20, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAgnJDJN4VA[/ame]


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 23, 2017)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9jbdgZidu8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9jbdgZidu8[/ame]

Yes, I know it's not Christmas


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2017)

all star jam of while my guitar gently weeps with prince killing it on the solo...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SFNW5F8K9Y[/ame]


----------



## sopappy (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm getting groceries this morning at about 11 or so and it's busy enough but pretty quiet then I hear this guitar lick start over the PA
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLi5nSRZC0U[/ame]
***? it's Loblaws!!! ...so now you know what it is when you see old phuks grooving to elevator music
I'm lucky I didn't have an acid flashback


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 13, 2017)

daily starter for me lately - 

Yelawolf - Till It&#8217;s Gone

https://youtu.be/Ndpryp2OlUQ  how do i post it as a youtube link direct zzz


----------



## Budlight (Mar 13, 2017)

Billy Squire the stroke 

http://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=FzZQyWQqFtk


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 13, 2017)

Steve Vai  for the love of god


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 13, 2017)

raffi - baby beluga...


----------



## Kraven (Apr 12, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbNlMtqrYS0[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Apr 12, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO8vBVUaKvk[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Apr 12, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdEvL6jxUYA[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Apr 12, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKtsdZs9LJo[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2017)

Kraven, you put me in a mood, lol

http://youtu.be/Ra8VTlXVqUQ


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2017)

http://youtu.be/ipOmDXveO2Q


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2017)

http://youtu.be/C_b6-t2C_PE


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2017)

meetmrfist2 said:


> Jeff Beck Blow by Blow....



My brother in law when he was young man,, named his dog Jeff Beck. A short time later Jeff beck had puppies.  :rofl:


----------



## Kraven (Apr 14, 2017)

Good tunes Umbra.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Apr 14, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (Apr 14, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTfHhNg1iII[/ame]


----------



## Budlight (Apr 14, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sky1tt8vLA&list=RDEM9p3MBoChwkOvxgkJccpblw[/ame]


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 20, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFc5PXFv2-8[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2017)

some Philly boys

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk9-28HgxfE[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2017)

Philly boys rock


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7WtavVdBCk[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2017)

some more locals

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FtvF4k2QaQ[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW1DDSQnEYo[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFv04RwRQZU[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhEHB0a7Uyg[/ame]


----------



## Budlight (May 2, 2017)

ac/dc hells bells
http://youtu.be/i6bMNfLwxmk


----------



## Budlight (May 2, 2017)

turn up the radio - autograph
https://youtu.be/5bUyJnenAYc


----------



## Budlight (May 2, 2017)

Megadeth - Symphony Of Destruction
http://youtu.be/CfViPLPZsnY


----------



## Budlight (May 2, 2017)

for those about to rock 2016 - ac/dc 
http://youtu.be/-j6_Q-nl7VQ


----------



## Kraven (May 20, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO8vBVUaKvk&list=RDCO8vBVUaKvk[/ame]





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPfmNxKLDG4&index=12&list=RDCO8vBVUaKvk[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (May 20, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1fzJ_AYajA&list=RDCO8vBVUaKvk&index=25[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (May 20, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cno20onK9dY&index=29&list=RDCO8vBVUaKvk[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (May 20, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHm_bjLKMrY&list=PL4Qm-7-c6mFcV9Ir4ekYCfNnMzj7sg4X3[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (May 20, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1MhevOWrIk&index=44&list=PL4Qm-7-c6mFcV9Ir4ekYCfNnMzj7sg4X3[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (May 20, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dYlvdLdK9w[/ame]


----------



## Kraven (May 20, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKtsdZs9LJo[/ame]


----------



## umbra (May 23, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMEoBzlT3e[/ame]


----------



## umbra (May 23, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ge5_gLtSWd4[/ame]


----------



## umbra (May 23, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzNvfXmiffY[/ame]


----------



## umbra (May 23, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A3AAq8MyBw[/ame]


----------



## umbra (May 23, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjl4FfzZyA0&list=PL267A9C744C6A05ED&index=1[/ame]


----------



## umbra (May 23, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXQW-3NXjik&index=2&list=PLCNFJ7TeOWzbVwtIPmocyLj16TofBhTQN[/ame]


----------



## umbra (May 23, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13KUZ53NWq0[/ame]


----------



## RubyRed (May 27, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVM8DUhdLyo


----------



## Budlight (Jun 16, 2017)

Ryan Upchurch "Rollin Stoned
https://youtu.be/e-TIlOu1zEM?list=PLv7HsQI46sF6XaXCks3WKnf-mn_XMFLjH


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 17, 2017)

My little town of Auburn Ca, hosted our annual and free, "Party in the Park" tonight. There was a Tom Petty cover band and they were very good and really rocked the park. Quite a bit of herb was in the air tonight as well...


----------



## Budlight (Jun 17, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> My little town of Auburn Ca, hosted our annual and free, "Party in the Park" tonight. There was a Tom Petty cover band and they were very good and really rocked the park. Quite a bit of herb was in the air tonight as well...



Sounds like it was a really good time :48:


----------



## robertr (Jun 19, 2017)

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiGhE6EVViw"]http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiGhE6EVViw[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Jun 20, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmPMMitJDYg[/ame]
  :huh:
lol


----------



## robertr (Jun 20, 2017)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4t-HisvlzBc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4t-HisvlzBc[/ame]
MAGA:joint4:


----------



## umbra (Jun 20, 2017)

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ycy15NUDZHM[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 20, 2017)

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=u520z-54VYw[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jun 20, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBl84eo68VI[/ame]


----------



## robertr (Jun 21, 2017)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaG4CV5zeac"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaG4CV5zeac[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Jul 13, 2017)

lol dunno if anyone (canadians mostly) heard friggin buddies 'out for a rip'  (the most canadian song ever made)
  well i guess he trademarked that and coke infringed.. so new video:
most comical cease and desist video i've seen 

here's the original; out for a rip 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-glHAzXi_M[/ame]

and now out for a sip
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_CffUwXhQE[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 2, 2018)

https://youtu.be/b4J8VrprrGE

https://youtu.be/pYvdTdhW2hg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 3, 2018)

m.youtube.com/watch?v=0cBjoE__vJs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## kaotik (Jan 5, 2018)

heard hulu's bringing back the animaniacs and pinky and the brain..
i've had this in my head all morning  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzZmU0aGmcc[/ame]


----------



## zigggy (Jan 6, 2018)

somewhere over the rainbow by IZ


----------



## zigggy (Jan 7, 2018)

bob Dylan's,,dont think twice its alright,,,


----------



## zigggy (Jan 8, 2018)

suppers ready by genesis live version ,,,,


----------



## Locked (Jan 8, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxxVuDXJtrE[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 8, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nb7DD7vdQ0[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 8, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWOIDN-akrY[/ame]


----------



## zigggy (Jan 9, 2018)

and when I die,,,,,blood sweet and tears


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 9, 2018)

as many different fav songs as ways to grow pot.

neil young, after the gold rush albulm
jethro tull, aqualung albulm

 these were my favs for many years.


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxijhTgxkyk[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nI1RIA-Y1Q[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Exa0CzlCb3Y[/ame]


----------



## zigggy (Jan 15, 2018)

jim croce,,,,,operator ,,,


----------



## zigggy (Jan 16, 2018)

lou reed rock and roll animal


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 16, 2018)

Stoney music from my high school days, I remember driving around out in the countryside on a Friday or Saturday night with this playing...next thing I&#8217;m traveling at 5 mph or so without a clue!!! It&#8217;s a wonder that I&#8217;m still alive. And that was just Mexican brick weed I&#8217;m sure.
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=t_IGj-dTDW8[/ame]


----------



## zigggy (Jan 17, 2018)

ive always been crazy,,,,Waylon Jennings


----------



## zigggy (Jan 19, 2018)

dead flowers,,,,the rolling stones,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 19, 2018)

Bad Horsie,,, Steve Vai


----------



## zigggy (Jan 20, 2018)

here comes the sun ,,,,George Harrison


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 20, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GJclPaS14Pc[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 23, 2018)

http://youtu.be/GOdG_EhpESU


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 24, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T23ZnjCcVpo[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ytd8ZALbLuY[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJF1W-cElUs[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTzOpxnTJQA[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrGDoDloD1M[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yw2yKNLEPc[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT9EXNhV-gk[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORMUqhofLGw[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ6HZwAbxtw[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu5hzc2Mei4[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gX1EP6mG-E[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeQ5bGf4HiM[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cW-ATJxLXc[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXQW-3NXjik&index=2&list=PLCNFJ7TeOWzYoPxout5TePDvYhGfWNHFQ[/ame]


----------



## zigggy (Jan 28, 2018)

mickey mouse and the roadster races ,,,,soon ill be doing the hot dog dance ,,,,yes my son has the remote


----------



## zigggy (Jan 29, 2018)

there's a river ,,,steve winwood


----------



## zigggy (Jan 30, 2018)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone,,,


----------



## zigggy (Jan 31, 2018)

the hump day commercial with the camel for geico,,,,HUMP DAY ,,,made the mistake of showing it to my son,,,now he's walking around yelling HUMP DAY ,,,,shore ill be getting a call from school today


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 1, 2018)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?t=112s&v=A4G9DYXFj2c

Don&#8217;t know why soma these come up embedded and some just links, anybody know...?


----------



## zigggy (Feb 1, 2018)

once in a life time(live) ,,,,,,talking heads


----------



## sopappy (Feb 5, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaIZWjItReI[/ame]


----------



## sopappy (Feb 5, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?t=112s&v=A4G9DYXFj2c
> 
> Don&#8217;t know why soma these come up embedded and some just links, anybody know...?



I drop the s in https, your link looks like it should have worked but it didn't work for me either. Try another link.


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6c6eUeoa9Q[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 5, 2018)

sopappy said:


> I drop the s in https, your link likes like it should have worked but it didn't work for me either. Try another link.



Some times it works for me and sometimes not...


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2018)

It looked like you missed part of the link. From the www to the ... m


----------



## kaotik (Feb 9, 2018)

been digging the sheepdogs chill vibe lately

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKrpQZIcoKQ[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?t=112s&v=A4G9DYXFj2c
> 
> Dont know why soma these come up embedded and some just links, anybody know...?



This looks like a mobile link which won't work. Only standard computer browser links work. No quick links or mobile links.


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6onWKxii50g[/ame]

I have to say the new Marilyn Manson album rocks.


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdyBsugNcTY[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHvSELWSp78[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R682M3ZEyk[/ame]


----------



## zigggy (Feb 14, 2018)

every picture tells a story,,,,,faces


----------



## zigggy (Feb 16, 2018)

danny boy,,,,eva Cassidy ,,,,,best version ever,,,,sad she died so young


----------



## zigggy (Feb 17, 2018)

the boxer,,,simon and garfunkel


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxOgORXb3UI[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8767ZGSQpQc[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFThh9T5XIE[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpbNdTY0ogQ[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV9fXa75NkE[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u05E8btu_U[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrGv5YXcjT4[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgXfnNXiS0Y[/ame]


----------



## zigggy (Feb 18, 2018)

Atlantis,,,,Donovan ,,,,,,now go home and get your ******* shine box,,,,,


----------



## zigggy (Feb 19, 2018)

nothing,,,,, got real bad headache


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 20, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0HFtGqXfXiU[/ame]

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lGBqr6D1hoI[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGe9FO78DxA[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCdfYkUPvTs[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 24, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ifHUbpo_7p0[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZLmRZpllAU&index=6&list=PLdwN9YynbliQ50xsUmOBQ3dp_gJlR-vXC[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 24, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eN_MPr_CFbY[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Feb 24, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtWSTnZSGCE[/ame]


----------



## zigggy (Feb 24, 2018)

jump around ,,,,,house of pain,,,really brings out the irish in me,,,,,,,,


----------



## zigggy (Feb 25, 2018)

chet atkins and mark knopfler,,,,a little before my time but the man can play ,,,knopfler ok too


----------



## zigggy (Feb 26, 2018)

got my mojo workin,,,,,,muddy waters,,,


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RBLsl3LcnGw[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KhzkxTJipXA[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6mOKSBT7xlg[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt1Fb90JzOM&list=PLi6bE2mTRUms2p9JCxaAkj_oz5zm4OnVf[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llcywSOnVgw&index=11&list=PLi6bE2mTRUms2p9JCxaAkj_oz5zm4OnVf[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LDdkwwiV-is[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=a3ywubVgyVM[/ame]


----------



## kaotik (Feb 27, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhOKhJaM1QE[/ame]

*embarrassed to say; i never knew that was THE Kenny Rogers :-o


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 27, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rknp2Xtlb5U[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot7VVFxXYrM[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T43zN3J_qtA[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXqPYte8tvc[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 27, 2018)

Love me some Roy Bookbinder!


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7E-PEv7cl8[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYcZ6s3z1jg[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 27, 2018)

Another kitchen song....

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nbMR1VRtz8I[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUXCjgHMcZU[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl0l0mBmGDk[/ame]


----------



## zigggy (Feb 28, 2018)

London calling ,,,,,,the clash


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 28, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=alcK9ZgykLs[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 28, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EdjIPQgsiTs[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 28, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=usUT_BCYaug[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2018)

great tunes 2Red


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 1, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TYY1T7BYd9U[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 1, 2018)

A nice long jam in the mornin...
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bOlBEwsU28I[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4KmbUCwkyE[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQC2_NJj2iA[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAPqGZNtXTE[/ame]


----------



## zigggy (Mar 1, 2018)

its a great day to woop somebody's ***,,,,not sure witch red neck sings it ,,,,,,


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 2, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=F5axlwCBXC8[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 2, 2018)

A great old Beatles tune with a very nice lead bass...
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j1wLnKM3_C8[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSdSn9J2J8U[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMxasL9aCSw[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gaWuadgL3g[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 6, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rO6SkStmhGY[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Mar 6, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htIFRjNoBOw[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Mar 6, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naL9j279bcU[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Mar 6, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmVCt5yhhLE[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 6, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HHxW6PK_KOQ[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 6, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z02u21kCSUg[/ame]


----------



## zigggy (Mar 7, 2018)

dance on a volcano,, genesis (live) seconds out,,,,,chester Thompson is the man


----------



## zigggy (Mar 10, 2018)

ascent ,,,,brian eno,,,,,


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 10, 2018)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-yZMnEBGMR0[/ame]


----------



## zigggy (Mar 18, 2018)

some old genesis ,,,i like the live stuff with  Bill Bruford and chester thompson


----------



## zigggy (Mar 20, 2018)

mickey mouse club house,,,,,soon ill have to do the hot dog dance ,,,,


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEjiO4A-sHY[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gxAGj-Svcc[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ZmIFR4Sc0[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sovVYInjHjw[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P701paKEMXs[/ame]


----------



## zigggy (Mar 21, 2018)

thanks man that was great ,,,never would have found it


----------



## zigggy (Mar 23, 2018)

john Denver ,,,,yea he was not a rock star and some of his music is a little corny,,,,,but some of it is sweet ,,,good morning music ,,,,goes well with tea and weed


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 26, 2018)

Such an amazing duo here...
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gxPTQDP2bRQ[/ame]


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 26, 2018)

'don't waste all the film there'? lol. hendrixs goof ups are masterpieces...


----------



## zigggy (Mar 30, 2018)

you never called me by my name ,,,,,david allen coe


----------



## zigggy (Mar 31, 2018)

some tom petty ,,,,,,RIP brother


----------



## umbra (Mar 31, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daoClv_vJXA[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Mar 31, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoiSzDszJho[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 31, 2018)

Just found this dude Brant Bjork who does stoner rock. This whole album rocks.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfb7Hhinkyk[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Mar 31, 2018)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj52SybuLDk[/ame]


----------



## Ron (Apr 4, 2018)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-iepu3EtyE&list=PLkNpUIZAvv2D7zmbpS9FNpc-AghftLJ2l"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-iepu3EtyE&list=PLkNpUIZAvv2D7zmbpS9FNpc-AghftLJ2l[/ame]

Aerials of System of a Down!


----------



## zigggy (Apr 7, 2018)

nothing just sitting here drinking tea ,,,,smoking weed and chatting with a punch of pot heads (well maybe not a punch) ,,,theres only 3 of us on right now,,,,,,


----------



## zigggy (Apr 10, 2018)

the sound of rain beating on my metal roof,,,,raining  so hard I cant hear the tv or youtube


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2018)

That is an awesome sound. I haven't heard that in years.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 10, 2018)

sounds like bacon frying ,,,em bacon


----------



## zigggy (Apr 13, 2018)

MY WAY   frank Sinatra ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 13, 2018)

John Prines got a brand new album out...Man, its just like an old friend comin home!!!
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9XLaIFTmJF8[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Apr 14, 2018)

I heard a bunch of it on the radio


----------



## zigggy (Apr 14, 2018)

heroin,,,,,,lou reed ,,,,rock n roll animal ,,,,not advocating heroin use but the guitar work is incredible


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 14, 2018)

Picked this up today as well...
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ5pY897bv0[/ame]


----------



## zigggy (Apr 19, 2018)

starship trooper,,,,,yes ,,,goes well with tea and a joint


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2018)

[ame]


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2018)

[ame]


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2018)

[ame]


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2018)

[ame]


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2018)

[ame]


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2018)

[ame]


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2018)

[ame]


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2018)

[ame]


----------



## Trump (Apr 27, 2018)

The Bubbles in my Bong


:bong:


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 15, 2018)




----------



## umbra (May 15, 2018)

What did you do?


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 15, 2018)

umbra said:


> What did you do?


Https:


----------



## MrTurtle (May 15, 2018)

A$AP Rocky - A$AP Forever


----------



## umbra (May 16, 2018)

Thanks RE


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 16, 2018)

Umbra you have an eclectic sense of music like me. I was raised listening to bluegrass/folk, "acid rock", and progressive jazz. I loved the Scott Gossu tune. I love piano. I will have to check out that album


----------



## umbra (May 17, 2018)

HP thanks.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 21, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (May 21, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (May 21, 2018)




----------



## umbra (May 21, 2018)




----------



## umbra (May 21, 2018)




----------



## umbra (May 21, 2018)




----------



## umbra (May 21, 2018)




----------



## umbra (May 24, 2018)




----------



## umbra (May 24, 2018)




----------



## umbra (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Locked (May 27, 2018)

Only 13 years old and already a beast on the drums. Kudos.


----------



## burnin1 (May 27, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (May 27, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (May 27, 2018)

Danielle Nicole has been called by some in the blues press as the modern day Etta James.
She is touring now.


----------



## burnin1 (May 28, 2018)

One of my fave blues guitarists


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Icecalibur (May 28, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jun 13, 2018)

From her first album. She played Philly a lot.


----------



## umbra (Jun 13, 2018)

part 2


----------



## umbra (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Going to see this band in SF


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Smaller venue.. better show.. cheers!


----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Tvoyamo420 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Jun 30, 2018)

The fashizzle.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 2, 2018)

Smoking some sour diesel and trippin..


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2018)

burnin1 said:


>




Good stuff. I didn't know Jim Morrison didn't actually die.


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2018)

Best song off this album.


----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2018)

Still one of my favorite newer bands. Good Vibes.


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2018)

Led Zeppelin?


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2018)

Top 5 Queens Song.


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2018)

Best live acoustic version.


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Damn this song sounds like The Doors....


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## kev1065 (Jul 11, 2018)

Rebecca Ferguson 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hmm..  These guys will be at the Fillmore in San Francisco Sept. 15


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 22, 2018)

One of the best Blues guitarist out there.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Sour Diesel has me trippin again..


----------



## umbra (Jul 24, 2018)

Walt Trout graduated a few years ahead of me. We grew up in the same town, same high school, you get it. First time I heard him play was 1970


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Walter Trout  used to play with John Mayall & The Blues Breakers as well as Canned Heat.  He has been around since the late 60s.  He almost died a few years ago but he has had  a liver transplant and made a full recovery.  I have seen him twice.


----------



## umbra (Jul 24, 2018)

He graduated high school in 1968 from NJ


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 24, 2018)

He got really fat for awhile there. He lost tons of weight with the liver transplant.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 25, 2018)

Well he still has his hair, or most of it, unlike some of us...


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 26, 2018)

@umbra ive been watching this mussel  Shoals boys n girls lately too...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 28, 2018)

60s Flashback


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 29, 2018)

Been listening to these guys on Pandora as well as whatever else comes up when you select them...I like it...


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 14, 2018)

She is in failing health and has been recently been admitted to hospice care.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 16, 2018)

R.I.P.
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/aretha-franklin-queen-of-soul-dead-at-76-119453/


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 27, 2018)

These guys make me wanna start a band...


----------



## umbra (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 1, 2018)

*Official website : http://www.lauracoxband.com*
*From Laura Cox on YouTube*​_Here's my Facebook page! _
_https://www.facebook.com/lauracoxoffi..._
_I'm finally back!
... with one of my songs this time 
Something between Rock and Country...
I copyrighted it.
Recorded with my Line 6 Toneport UX1, as always (no amp).
I made the bass and drums as well.
I used a Fender Telecaster Baja, and a Gibson SG '61 sapphire blue (la guitare de l'homme de ma vie )
Enjoy!_


----------



## Locked (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 5, 2018)

@umbra i ran across Tommy Conwell years ago...He’s from you part of the country right...PA...


----------



## umbra (Sep 6, 2018)

yes he's a Philly boy. My buddy Joe from high school ran his sound for 40 years.


----------



## umbra (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2018)

Clutch has a new album out so it's been all Clutch lately.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## St_Nick (Sep 10, 2018)

Joe Bonamassa 2009 concert at Royal hall


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 10, 2018)

This is for you Keef, I’m sure you’ve heard or seen it but from ona your brothers from Texas...he kicks some a$$ here on this stage...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 22, 2018)

tripping to some Japanese rock.... and smoking some Sativa...wow that is some good Sour Diesel …  ha ha


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 22, 2018)

I love seeing a rare bass solo.


----------



## Roy Sanford (Sep 27, 2018)

Symphony - Clean Bandit


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 28, 2018)

Rock and Roll lives in Japan...


----------



## umbra (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## sopappy (Sep 28, 2018)

okay, well, that was fun but, try as I might, I still end up listening to this shit


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 29, 2018)

A cover band but I kinda like’m...I like real people playing music more than most professionals...to me, it’s just more fun..


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2018)

From HuffPost
*Jefferson Airplane Co-Founder Marty Balin Dead At 76*





*Balin’s touchstone band provided the soundtrack to the ‘60s.*

By Mary Papenfus

Vocalist-guitarist Marty Balin, co-founder of the quintessential 1960s psychedelic band Jefferson Airplane, has died at 76.

Balin’s representative confirmed his death to Rolling Stone, but did not immediately reveal the cause. Balin’s wife, Susan Joy Balin, was at his side when he died Thursday, CNN reported.

“Marty’s fans describe him as having had a substantial impact for the better of the world: One of the greatest voices of all time, a writer of songs that will never fade,” said a statement from his family.

Balin was a folk guitarist in San Francisco when he joined Paul Kantner to launch Jefferson Airplane in 1965. The iconic band established its place in ’60s heaven when acid queen Grace Slick, who joined the group two years later, belted out the psychedelic anthem “White Rabbit.”

Balin and Kantner first hit the stage at San Francisco’s soon-to-be legendary Matrix club with guitarist Jorma Kaukonen, bassist Jack Casady and drummer Skip Spence. Their trippy San Francisco sound featured distorted riffs fusing folk, rock and the blues.

“We didn’t even know what we were doing when we started doing it,” Kantner told Rolling Stone in 1970. “Looking back, all we were saying was, ‘Look, we’re having a good time.’ And nothing else.”

The band followed its 1966 debut album, “Jefferson Airplane Takes Off,” with its breakthrough “Surrealistic Pillow,” including “White Rabbit.” Balin co-wrote five songs on “Surrealistic Pillow,” including “Comin’ Back to Me” and “She Has Funny Cars.”

Some of Balin’s other best-known songs include “It’s No Secret,” “Today,” “Plastic Fantastic Lover,” “Share a Little Joke” and “Volunteers.”

Balin’s tenor fused eerily with Slick’s powerful voice for a unique, unforgettable sound.

The Airplane was the go-to ’60s band, appearing at San Francisco’s 1967 Human Be-In in Golden Gate Park, Woodstock, the Monterey Pop Festival and the infamous Altamont concert in 1969, where four people died.

Balin quit a year after Altamont, but officially rejoined the band in 1974, when it had evolved into Jefferson Starship with a more commercial sound. Balin proved he still had his mojo with the major hit “Miracles” on the “Red Octopus” album in 1975.

Jefferson Airplane was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 1996.

Two years ago, Balin had open heart surgery at Mount Sinai Beth Israel Hospital in Manhattan. He later sued for malpractice, claiming the operation caused him damage including a paralyzed vocal cord, according to Rolling Stone.

Balin is survived by his wife, two daughters and two stepdaughters. There was no immediate information on funeral services.






https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...-marty-balin-dies_us_5baec68ce4b027da00d35103


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 10, 2018)

damn sativa has me trippin early tonight...


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 10, 2018)

I have a lot of Indica and I smoke sativa at night.. stop me!


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Great band for this type of music.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Still trippin going to be a late night.. I know better than to smoke sour diesel at night  hah


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## KSL (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## zigggy (Nov 3, 2018)

no baby (at the grand parents)great pair of headphones ,,2 joints of nice weed a strong tea ,,,,gonna lose myself in genesis seconds out ,,,,see yall in the morning


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## zigggy (Nov 5, 2018)

nathaniel rateliff  ,,,,i need never get old


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## GROBOT (Nov 6, 2018)

My Indie 500 loves them some acustic Neil


----------



## GROBOT (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 12, 2018)

Back to the "1999"


----------



## zigggy (Nov 12, 2018)

brian eno,,,,,ascent(an ending),,,,,,very relaxing,,,give it a try


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 12, 2018)

You can post from YouTube by clicking on share. Copy the link that pops up on share and then paste here if you like.


----------



## zigggy (Nov 13, 2018)

thanks B1,,,gonna give it a try


----------



## zigggy (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## zigggy (Nov 13, 2018)

hey it worked ,,,thanks man,,,,gonna slap on the head phones and smoke joint and drift away,,see ya in an hour


----------



## zigggy (Nov 15, 2018)

boys in bed ,,,days over,,time to site back and relax with a joint and a glass of wine ,,,gonna listen ave maria,,,I have no idea what shes singing about but man its beautiful  good nite guys


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## jimihendrix (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## zigggy (Nov 16, 2018)

jimi Hendrix  in the house ,,,,,,gonna be an early bed time tonite ,,,put the boy down ,,,and end the day with a little herion from lou reed


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Late night trippin to the 60s Rolling Stones


----------



## zigggy (Nov 22, 2018)

the best thanksgiving song ever ,,,,,alice's restaurant ,,,,hot tea ,,,good weed ,,,good company and alice's restaurant ,,,,life is good


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2018)

U know U right Zig !-- After  Alice try slipping into some Eric Burdon and War doing "The Cisco Kid "and "Spill the Wine" !-- I kinda get lost in the Outlaws sometimes too!-- "Green Grass and High Tides" and such ! -- Back to the pipe !


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Familiar faces  from back in the day


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 22, 2018)

I smoked many a doob listening to this double album set.
I also had the 8 tracks   lol


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 22, 2018)

puff puff....


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 22, 2018)

wooden music


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2018)

Stephen Stills ---Black Queen ?--Season of the Witch ?-- Tree Top Flyer !


----------



## Keef (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm glad ya'll know how to do all this dragging -dropping and **** !-- I do not have those skills !- I'm lucky just to be here !-- I kilt my 1st 2 smart phones !-- Had this one long time now and haven't shot it yet !-- I'm doing good !-- I am a reformed smart phone assassin !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## zigggy (Nov 27, 2018)

,,,,joint glass wine and Stanley Clarke ,,,some OLD FART STUFF


----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 30, 2018)

Swedish Rock band trying for a comeback  puff... puff.....


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 30, 2018)

I wonder if these guys listen to a lot of Led Zeppelin...


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hmmm  I think that is an oil can guitar.....


----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## GROBOT (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## drcree (Dec 6, 2018)

got some iggy and the stooges playing _lust for life_


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## GROBOT (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## GROBOT (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## drcree (Dec 8, 2018)

if i may be so bold and ask for assistance:  y'all seem to be able to attach the song you are listening to the page here.  i do not know how to do that and ask if someone would please share that with me?  we don't even own cell phones and all this _smart_ ** should come with a nice young asian girl to explain it to me--repeatedly. 
i used to mock my grandmother for her inability to stop the vcr from flashing 12:00, yet here i am...


----------



## GROBOT (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## GROBOT (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## GROBOT (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2018)

drcree said:


> if i may be so bold and ask for assistance:  y'all seem to be able to attach the song you are listening to the page here.  i do not know how to do that and ask if someone would please share that with me?  we don't even own cell phones and all this _smart_ ** should come with a nice young asian girl to explain it to me--repeatedly.
> i used to mock my grandmother for her inability to stop the vcr from flashing 12:00, yet here i am...


go to youtube and pick video. right click on URL and click copy. go to MP. what are you listening thread, right click paste. click post reply


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## drcree (Dec 10, 2018)

umbra said:


> go to youtube and pick video. right click on URL and click copy. go to MP. what are you listening thread, right click paste. click post reply


umbra, many thanks


----------



## drcree (Dec 12, 2018)

pavarotti, _nessun dorma_


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Gone2pot! (Dec 13, 2018)

Trying out a share...
Thanks Burnin 1


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 14, 2018)

I love seeing stuff like this...wish I had that energy!!!


----------



## umbra (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## GROBOT (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## stevewonders (Dec 14, 2018)

Lucid Dreams


----------



## GROBOT (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## GROBOT (Dec 15, 2018)

umbra said:


>



It's hard to be lonely!!


----------



## GROBOT (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## GROBOT (Dec 15, 2018)

GROBOT said:


> It's hard to be lonely!![/QUOTE
> 
> Just Wanna Wish you a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## GROBOT (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## GROBOT (Dec 15, 2018)

GROBOT said:


> It's hard to be lonely!!


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## drcree (Dec 20, 2018)

patti smith, _free money_


----------



## drcree (Dec 20, 2018)

more patti, _ask the angels_


----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## drcree (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## drcree (Dec 21, 2018)

elvis


----------



## drcree (Dec 21, 2018)

lene lovich, _lucky number_:


----------



## drcree (Dec 21, 2018)

_siouxsie and the banshees_, _hong kong garden_:


----------



## drcree (Dec 21, 2018)

_devo, uncontrollable urge_:


----------



## drcree (Dec 21, 2018)

_ramones, i wanna be well_:


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 21, 2018)

These guys are back together again.
Bass Glenn Hughes, guitarist Joe Bonamassa, drummer Jason Bonham and keyboardist Derek Sherinian


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## drcree (Dec 22, 2018)

_dylan, knockin on heaven's door:_


----------



## drcree (Dec 22, 2018)

peter gabriel, solsbury hill:


----------



## drcree (Dec 22, 2018)

ahhhh, kate,_ wow

_


----------



## drcree (Dec 22, 2018)

kate, _top of the city_


----------



## drcree (Dec 22, 2018)

john mayall, _thinkin' of my woman_:


----------



## drcree (Dec 22, 2018)

_david bowie, heroes_ (in german)


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 22, 2018)

German  he he


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 22, 2018)

Japanese Rock


----------



## drcree (Dec 22, 2018)

oh be still my foolish heart!  i'll take two to go, please


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 22, 2018)

Much of the heavy metal I listen to I can't understand the lyrics anyway... lol


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 22, 2018)

Heavy metal alive and well in Japan.


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 22, 2018)

lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## drcree (Dec 23, 2018)

_nick lowe, cruel to be kind:_


----------



## drcree (Dec 23, 2018)

_dave mason, we just disagree:_


----------



## drcree (Dec 23, 2018)

_stp, plush_:


----------



## drcree (Dec 23, 2018)

_soundgarden, spoonman_:


----------



## drcree (Dec 23, 2018)

_aic, rooster _(up):


----------



## drcree (Dec 23, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> Much of the heavy metal I listen to I can't understand the lyrics anyway... lol




wow, that was interesting.  i like these rude girl bands--not something i'm used to hearing.


----------



## drcree (Dec 23, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> Heavy metal alive and well in Japan.




definitely some real talent there


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## drcree (Dec 23, 2018)

being a bit nostalgic.  must be the time of the year...

_harry chapin, taxi_:


----------



## drcree (Dec 23, 2018)

_cat stevens, but i might die tonight_:


----------



## drcree (Dec 23, 2018)

_the ruttles_ , _dear prudence_:


----------



## drcree (Dec 23, 2018)

_the Po-lice, king of pain_:


----------



## umbra (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## drcree (Dec 24, 2018)

umbra said:


>




that was beautifully introspective.  thanks umbra


----------



## drcree (Dec 24, 2018)

pray you all have a blessed Christmas


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 24, 2018)

I cant download right now,  hows about putting some Stevie Ray on. Please.


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 25, 2018)

umbra said:


>




Awesome ,  thanks Umbra.


----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2018)

I figured I'd get his brother Jimmy Vaughn in the act as well


----------



## drcree (Dec 25, 2018)

bluegrasser, here's some_ kenny wayne_ for you:  _true lies..._


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks guys !


----------



## drcree (Dec 25, 2018)

to some friends who love tony:

_tony bennett, i left my heart in san francisco_:


----------



## drcree (Dec 25, 2018)

a tribute to this country's greatest generation (and my parents):

_glenn miller orchestra, a string of pearls_:


----------



## drcree (Dec 25, 2018)

couldn't resist an encore: 

_glenn miller orchestra, moonlight serenade_:


----------



## drcree (Dec 25, 2018)

_andrews sisters, boogie woogie bugle boy_:


----------



## drcree (Dec 25, 2018)

_bobby darin, mack the knife_:


----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2018)

Leon brought Joe Venuti out of reitirement for this album. Joe played with Benny Goodman


----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## drcree (Dec 26, 2018)

_joe walsh, in the city_:


----------



## umbra (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 28, 2018)

my 2 cents is to go to a good music store with a large selection of instruments and try out a bunch of different brands and models. i have been playing for a couple of decades and still am lousy at it but it is a very relaxing past time. i started out with a crappy epiphone acoustic. the action was too high for a new player so it wasn't any fun to play. i eventually bought a crappy epiphone les paul(electric) that was much nicer to play and it made it so i played more and got better. i now have a baby martin, the les paul and a nice taylor 12 string. the taylor is the nicest guitar i have ever played. if you want to get an acoustic, i would buy a taylor. the action is nice and low on most i have tried which is much easier on the fingers. if you want an electric, i still can't complain about my epiphone les paul though i'd love a gibson. that being said, go play a bunch. a lot of the gibson les pauls i have tried didn't feel comfortable. i wouuld like a stratocaster but the necks on every one i have tried are too chunky. taylor makes a sweet electric that has an acoustic component to it which if i  had an extra grand and a half, i would buy one used.

youtube has a lot of video on how to play all the classic songs. martymusic has tutorials that are geared towards making it fun and has a wide variety of songs.


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 28, 2018)

Simon & Patrick guitars have necks very similiar to the Gibson J35,   slim and really easy on the hand. And waaaaaaaaay less pricey than Gibson.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 28, 2018)

the thing i like about an electric is you can play it unplugged and it wont overpower the other people in your house. i play my epi les paul unplugged 99% of the time. keeps mrs fogey happy. i think mine is a les paul junior too(only 2 knobs). prolly around $200...


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 28, 2018)

oldfogey8 said:


> the thing i like about an electric is you can play it unplugged and it wont overpower the other people in your house. i play my epi les paul unplugged 99% of the time. keeps mrs fogey happy. i think mine is a les paul junior too(only 2 knobs). prolly around $200...


My wife said mine has 3 knobs. Two on the front and one holding the pick. Hmmmmm wonder what old Herself meant by that ?


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2018)

My 1st guitar was a 1938 Gibson J 30 I paid $125. It was a sunburst model that the finish was worn off. It had incredible action and that Gibson bass booming out of that guitar. I played it for 10 years and traded it for my Guild. Gibson had a big strike in the 70"s and many of the luthiers left and went to Guild. My Guild is from that time period. They changed how they internally braced the tops with scalloped bracing. She is a keeper.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 28, 2018)

My brother-in-law is a big Guild guy but I won’t hold that against you.  . He is a turd(but a very good musician). Last I heard of him he sent a picture of himself holding an AR-15 saying ‘John Lennon May be dead but Dave(my name) isn’t’. I will knock him out cold if I ever see him...


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 28, 2018)

umbra said:


> My 1st guitar was a 1938 Gibson J 30 I paid $125. It was a sunburst model that the finish was worn off. It had incredible action and that Gibson bass booming out of that guitar. I played it for 10 years and traded it for my Guild. Gibson had a big strike in the 70"s and many of the luthiers left and went to Guild. My Guild is from that time period. They changed how they internally braced the tops with scalloped bracing. She is a keeper.


Yes,  its hard to beat the action and big mellow bass on an old Gibson.  I tried a newer model once but it was just a sad imitation. Martins are much the same,  the old models are miles ahead of the newer product. 
I had a Yamaha once that i used on the bluegrass circuit and it could stay right up with any Martin.


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2018)

The low end Martins are pressed fiberboard tops. But the old Appalachian spruce top guitars are harder and harder to come by.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 28, 2018)

a buddy of mine when i was a young fogey had a 1930's hawaiian koa martin guitar. hadn't seen him for a while and asked him about it. he said sadly he had snorted it. dummy...


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 28, 2018)

oldfogey8 said:


> a buddy of mine when i was a young fogey had a 1930's hawaiian koa martin guitar. hadn't seen him for a while and asked him about it. he said sadly he had snorted it. dummy...



It is sad but i suppose when you're in that position things only have value in terms of the next hit.  Not meaning to be judgemental !!! Just my opinion. I had a good pal once that went that road.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 28, 2018)

nope. i called him a dummy and he agreed. he pawned it for $1400. i'd have bought it from him for that easy...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 28, 2018)

sorry we got off track. back to your previously interrupted show...


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 28, 2018)

Popcorn please


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2018)

somewhere on the streets of Halifax, lol


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 28, 2018)

umbra said:


> somewhere on the streets of Halifax, lol



Gotta love the fire truck accompaniment...


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 28, 2018)

You guys ever come across the "Crazy Spoon Lady" ?    I think she was a street person in NC maybe ?  Check her on utube.


----------



## drcree (Dec 28, 2018)

_new york dolls, jet boy_:


----------



## drcree (Dec 29, 2018)

_bonnie raitt, angel from montgomery:_


----------



## drcree (Dec 29, 2018)

_neil young, a man needs a maid:_


----------



## drcree (Dec 29, 2018)

_doobie brothers, china grove:_


----------



## drcree (Dec 29, 2018)

_rush, red barchetta_:


----------



## GROBOT (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## GROBOT (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## GROBOT (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## drcree (Dec 30, 2018)

_canned heat, goin up the country:_


----------



## drcree (Dec 30, 2018)

_alvin lee and ten years after, i'm goin home:_


----------



## drcree (Dec 30, 2018)

_david bowie, queen *****:_


----------



## GROBOT (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## zigggy (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 1, 2019)

This looks like it was a great show at a famous venue last Summer.


----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jan 2, 2019)

_loudon, ode to a pittsburgh:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 2, 2019)

another_ loudon, hospital lady:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 2, 2019)

_america, ventura highway:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 2, 2019)

_johnny gash, folsom prison blues:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 2, 2019)

_cool hand luke version, plastic Jesus:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 2, 2019)

_david bowie, andy warhol:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 2, 2019)

_david bowie, letter to hermione:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 2, 2019)

_carlos santana, samba pa_ _ti:_


----------



## zigggy (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## GROBOT (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2019)

This song makes me want to drive my GT.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Lita was the first ex Runaway band member to find solo success.   Ex Runaway bassist Joan Jett is now the most well know band member of that 70s group.
These are some old ones from Lita's early solo stuff.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 4, 2019)

From 2012 Song about the Runaways


----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Jan 4, 2019)

,,,,great song to end the day with ,,,good night


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Jan 5, 2019)

,,,,


----------



## drcree (Jan 6, 2019)

_the band, up on cripple creek:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 6, 2019)

_the band, the weight:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 6, 2019)

_talking heads, psycho killer:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 6, 2019)

_robert palmer, simply irresistible_


----------



## drcree (Jan 6, 2019)

_robert palmer, addicted to love:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 6, 2019)

_robert palmer, mercy, mercy me:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 6, 2019)

_maurice ravel, bolero_:


----------



## drcree (Jan 6, 2019)

_richard wagner, ride of the valkyrie_s:


----------



## GROBOT (Jan 7, 2019)

umbra said:


>


----------



## GROBOT (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## GROBOT (Jan 7, 2019)

So is there a Chat thing where I can talk music with Umbra and Burning one????


----------



## GROBOT (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 7, 2019)

drcree said:


> _robert palmer, addicted to love:_




My son always thought the words were "a tic tic to love"...
I always liked this one...

'


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Jan 8, 2019)

,,,,oldie but a goodie


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Did ya ever think your dog sees ghosts?
You are not alone...
Here is a song about that.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 8, 2019)

best version ever,,,,,good nite


----------



## AmyWillson (Jan 9, 2019)

For now Beth Hart is perfect for me! Try listening her music. It's precious


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jan 9, 2019)

_harry nilsson, everybody's talkin:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 9, 2019)

_harry nilsson, without you:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 9, 2019)

_harry nilsson, spaceman:_


----------



## zigggy (Jan 9, 2019)

,,


----------



## drcree (Jan 9, 2019)

_waylon, mommas don't let your babies_:


----------



## drcree (Jan 9, 2019)

never knew nilsson wrote and performed this song:  (i know i'm on a nilsson run)


----------



## drcree (Jan 9, 2019)

_badfinger, baby blue_:


----------



## drcree (Jan 9, 2019)

_the guess who, these eyes_:


----------



## drcree (Jan 9, 2019)

_t-rex, get it on:_


----------



## zigggy (Jan 9, 2019)

,,,,opie died a warrior,,,,john 15 13


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 10, 2019)

Ya’ll like some blue eyed soul from Australia that sounds like it was made at Stax in Memphis?
Check these guys out...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 10, 2019)

One our local boys made good...


----------



## zigggy (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## GROBOT (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## GROBOT (Jan 11, 2019)

GROBOT said:


>



One of my FAVS!!


----------



## GROBOT (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jan 13, 2019)

_phil keaggy, the wind and the wheat_:


----------



## drcree (Jan 13, 2019)

_casting crowns, who am i:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 13, 2019)

_casting crowns, voice of truth:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 14, 2019)

_the psychedelic furs, all that money wants:
_


----------



## zigggy (Jan 14, 2019)

good night


----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 15, 2019)

One of my favorite NorCal bands...second generation...


----------



## zigggy (Jan 15, 2019)

,,,gets me going in the morning


----------



## umbra (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jan 17, 2019)

_peter gabriel, digging in the dirt_:


----------



## drcree (Jan 17, 2019)

_jackson browne, boulevard:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 17, 2019)

_jackson browne, somebody's baby_,


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 17, 2019)

​


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 17, 2019)

umbra said:


>




Yes, pretty hard to beat Mr. Blake. Ty


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## AmyWillson (Jan 18, 2019)

Please send some jazz music i have a musical crisis


----------



## zigggy (Jan 18, 2019)

,,,here ya go


----------



## zigggy (Jan 18, 2019)

now go home and get your shine box...famous last words


----------



## zigggy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 18, 2019)

zigggy said:


>




A1 !  Thanks !!!


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jan 19, 2019)

_phil keaggy, shades of green:_


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jan 19, 2019)

_..and little sir john.._.

what a wonderful acoustic version.  however, watching stevie sing is painful.  although that is his singing voice, it seems like he strains


----------



## drcree (Jan 19, 2019)

_terence trent d'arby, seven more days:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 20, 2019)

umbra said:


>



very nice indeed.  love those vertical beds--0:46


----------



## drcree (Jan 20, 2019)

_jim kweskin, (panama) jug band, goin fishin blues:_


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 21, 2019)

My favorite Doobie Brothers album.  The original singer came back to the band on this album.  As the story goes from what I remember these guys frequented a San Jose CA motorcycle shop and became friends. One day while smoking a joint they decided to form a band, The Doobie Brothers were born by the time they got to the roach. he he   This album is named Cycles because of their mutual love of motorcycles.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi mrcree, burnin1, and umbra!  I loves me some music!


----------



## drcree (Jan 21, 2019)

_doobies, clear as the driven snow:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 21, 2019)

more _doobies, white sun_:


----------



## drcree (Jan 21, 2019)

_three stooges, niagra falls:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 21, 2019)

one of the best ever--_the marx brothers, mirror skit_:


----------



## zigggy (Jan 21, 2019)

yall


----------



## zigggy (Jan 22, 2019)

,,,good night


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 22, 2019)

STIGGY said:


>



Lol thats a good old song. We jazzed it up one time and did it in a bluegrass set.


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Jan 23, 2019)

drcree said:


> _three stooges, niagra falls:_






Can you spell CAT!

Curtanily, KITTY....  pus-sy!


----------



## zigggy (Jan 23, 2019)

,,,,very funny song


----------



## peacefuldudeguy420420420 (Jan 23, 2019)

Chromatics drumless LP


----------



## GROBOT (Jan 24, 2019)

I KEEP coming back to THIS!!


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 24, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


>




Mezmorizing. Thats a great pick-me-up at 5:30am  !   TY


----------



## zigggy (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jan 24, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


>



great ahhh, legs...oh yeah


----------



## zigggy (Jan 24, 2019)

night


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 25, 2019)

umbra said:


>



A real Stan Rogers classic. Thanks


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 25, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


>




Yea ! Friday night beer drinkin.music !  Love that drum kit


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Jan 25, 2019)

Jack is my hero!  The drummer is husbands, I think his name is?  plays every instrument, and of course Scarface Morre.  That drop sounds tight af!  I play it every day!


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 26, 2019)

Ewan Dobson is pretty amazing, huh...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 26, 2019)

I enjoyed that Keith Jarret jam too, I don’t listen to a lot of jazz but I like how they transition from different solo parts but I need more drum...


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 26, 2019)

umbra said:


>




Thats amazing


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jan 28, 2019)

_gregg allman, i'm no angel:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 28, 2019)

_bob dylan, i shall be free no. 10:_


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## 1claire (Jan 28, 2019)

The Remedy on Monday night.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 28, 2019)

night


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Jan 29, 2019)

for MR KEEF,,,,,,i hope your well


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jan 29, 2019)

_donovan, atlantis_:


----------



## drcree (Jan 29, 2019)

_donovan, hurdy gurdy man_:


----------



## drcree (Jan 29, 2019)

_neil young, old man_:


----------



## drcree (Jan 29, 2019)

_todd rundgren, wailing wall_:


----------



## drcree (Jan 29, 2019)

_billy joel, new york state of mind_:


----------



## drcree (Jan 29, 2019)

_cyndi lauper, time after time_:


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)

And Of Course


----------



## 1claire (Jan 29, 2019)

In memories of James Ingram, thank you for sharing your love for music.
Dead at 66.


----------



## zigggy (Jan 30, 2019)

nipples of rain ,,,,,,


----------



## zigggy (Jan 30, 2019)

my son loves this song ,,,funny he don't like cats


----------



## zigggy (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 30, 2019)

I want to see these guys.  My Buddy saw them at the Powerhouse in Folsom CA.  I was  told they put on a great  show. This Blues Rock group from Texas has been putting out albums for over 20 years.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Love this song


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jan 30, 2019)

_kate, pull out the pin:_


----------



## drcree (Jan 30, 2019)

_kate, suspended in gaffa_:


----------



## drcree (Jan 30, 2019)

_kate, get out of my house_:  !!


----------



## drcree (Jan 30, 2019)

_kate, under ice:_


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Jan 31, 2019)

i feel like a dog,,,looking out the window to see if your buddy's coming home


----------



## zigggy (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Feb 1, 2019)

_kathleen battle, swing low, sweet chariot_:  just listen to that glorious soprano voice


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Feb 2, 2019)

_doobies, listen to the music_:


----------



## drcree (Feb 2, 2019)

_doobies, rockin down the highway_:  great song to open the harley with


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 3, 2019)

These guys are selling tickets now for a Spring tour


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Feb 4, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> These guys are selling tickets now for a Spring tour



my wife and i were fortunate to see them a couple years back and got pat simmons autograph.  he's a harley rider as well and rides a duoglide on the streets of hawaii


----------



## drcree (Feb 4, 2019)

_seven brides for seven brothers, barn raising:_


----------



## drcree (Feb 4, 2019)

the bangles, walk like an egyptian:


----------



## drcree (Feb 4, 2019)

_monte python. biggus dickus_:


----------



## drcree (Feb 4, 2019)

_monte python, french taunting scene:_


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 4, 2019)

Time to get my Country on.

This song makes me smile.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 4, 2019)

Cream - sunshine of your love


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 6, 2019)

burnin1 said:


>





Yeah baby!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 6, 2019)

Thought I would mix it up today


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

Best song ever
Miss ya Dad


----------



## zigggy (Feb 7, 2019)

,,,,I love this song ,,although I'm not a son the song hits on many feelings I have


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 7, 2019)

zigggy said:


> ,,,,I love this song ,,although I'm not a son the song hits on many feelings I have



Sorry Zig


----------



## drcree (Feb 7, 2019)

STIGGY said:


>



imo, one of walsh's best!


----------



## drcree (Feb 7, 2019)

zigggy said:


> ,,,,I love this song ,,although I'm not a son the song hits on many feelings I have



sorry zigggy.  familial pain runs deep and really lingers


----------



## drcree (Feb 7, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Best song ever
> Miss ya Dad



i miss mine too stiggy.  mine is still alive but with dementia and doesn't know who i am.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 8, 2019)

My friend Shaun Cromwell...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 8, 2019)

And another doing a little Mississippi John...


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Serch (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Roots  *     Mobile phone playlist


----------



## zigggy (Feb 8, 2019)

night yall


----------



## GROBOT (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## nobogart (Feb 9, 2019)

<iframe width="738" height="415" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 9, 2019)

Woah, very Parrothead!


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 9, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> Woah, very Parrothead!


It's 4:20 somewhere


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 9, 2019)

Yupper in 2 places at the same time at opposite sides of the earth, a continuous, never-ending party!


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 11, 2019)

southern royalty    play it pretty of Oakland


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

zigggy said:


> southern royalty    play it pretty of Oakland




Absolutely !


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 11, 2019)

-


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 11, 2019)

Now if we had some AC/DC.


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 11, 2019)

-


----------



## drcree (Feb 11, 2019)

_warren zevon, lawyers, guns and money_:


----------



## drcree (Feb 11, 2019)

another _zevon, roland the headless... _:


----------



## zigggy (Feb 11, 2019)

good night yall   perfect way to end the day


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 11, 2019)

Thin Lizzy boys are back in town


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 11, 2019)

I bought this album when it came out.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 11, 2019)

Porch music...worth listening all the way through!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 11, 2019)

Roadhouse music...


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 12, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> I bought this album when it came out.




Gr8 album


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Feb 12, 2019)

_arlo guthrie, city of new orleans_:


----------



## drcree (Feb 12, 2019)

_judy collins, both sides now_:


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Feb 12, 2019)

_procol harem, a salty dog_:


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Feb 12, 2019)

_juice newton, break it to me gently_:


----------



## drcree (Feb 12, 2019)

_linda ronstadt, ooh baby, baby_:


----------



## drcree (Feb 12, 2019)

_rickie lee jones, last chance texaco_:


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 12, 2019)

lol.  stiggy.

Who me?  The voices that tell me to do bad things?  I'm hearing them loud and clear.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> lol.  stiggy.
> 
> Who me?  The voices that tell me to do bad things?  I'm hearing them loud and clear.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

remember this one


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 12, 2019)

My fav


----------



## zigggy (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 13, 2019)

,,,forever


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2019)

A couple of my friends cut school to go to the Monterey Pop Festival during "The Summer of Love". They said the troubler they would get into was worth it.  It was easy to jump the chain link fence to get into the Monterey Fairgrounds where it was held.  Now I realize those guys were right. I lived close to Monterey as a kid.


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

All Great Tunes Burnin1
And they a Great one
Hey Joe.......................... Classic Rock and Roll
Jimi Baby.....................................
Shame his light was snuffed out so young


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

STIGGY said:


>




That man was amazing.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> That man was amazing.


Suppose to be one of two videos that exist with him playing acustic guitar


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 13, 2019)

Put this in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)

Loving the classics guys great music to play while smoking a fat doobie


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)

My gran used to play this one RIP.


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)

I feel a dance coming on .


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> All Great Tunes Burnin1
> And they a Great one
> Hey Joe.......................... Classic Rock and Roll
> Jimi Baby.....................................
> Shame his light was snuffed out so young




Good old JH. I heard he was killed by the government because of his links to the black panthers.


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)

The King.


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 13, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> Put this in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

Now RIP this fellow had some Pipes   Peace Brother


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Feb 14, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> remember this one



*too* well stiggy


owentheostrich said:


>



nice looking rifle


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

Classic for sure


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Feb 14, 2019)

_yes, starship trooper_:


----------



## drcree (Feb 14, 2019)

_jefferson airplane, somebody to love:_


----------



## drcree (Feb 14, 2019)

_alvin lee (ten years after) i'd love to change the world:_


----------



## drcree (Feb 14, 2019)

oh yeah!

_johnny winter and edgar winter, tobacco road:_


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

Some times when I am High I can get a Lil Silly


----------



## drcree (Feb 14, 2019)

STIGGY said:


>



andy williams with the chordettes???


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)

I love my culture


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)

Im part Jewish part Indian


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)

Reminds me of the good days


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)

Best song to start the day


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)

Jamming Baby


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)

I have to post this one again it is one of my favourites. makes me want to dance.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)

Music is great here today guys


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)

STIGGY said:


>




Mr cash the king after elvis


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)

I miss my Grandfather. He listened to music like this.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)

GREAT SONG


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 15, 2019)

That was fun. did not understand a lot of those songs  Sorry
I think I am taking up too much banwidth


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 15, 2019)

night yall


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)

STIGGY said:


>




Bless you Stiggy the song gave me the feels mashallah brother


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 16, 2019)

+






+


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 16, 2019)

I love starting my day to this while smoking.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 16, 2019)

qq


----------



## drcree (Feb 16, 2019)

owentheostrich said:


>



what a wonderful voice!  would love to find a place with echos like that and sing praise and glory to my Lord Jesus


----------



## drcree (Feb 16, 2019)

_u2, streets with no name_:


----------



## drcree (Feb 16, 2019)

_the bangles, just another manic monday_:


----------



## drcree (Feb 16, 2019)

_the boomdown rats, i don't like mondays:_


----------



## drcree (Feb 16, 2019)

_hot chocolate, i believe in miracles:_


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 16, 2019)

nice sleeping music,,,so relaxing they say don't play it while you drive ...  nite yall


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 17, 2019)

STIGGY said:


>


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 18, 2019)

,,,,,some times you gotta let'em know


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)

zigggy said:


> ,,,,,some times you gotta let'em know



LOVE THIS GUY


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Feb 19, 2019)

_monty python, lumberjack song:_


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Feb 19, 2019)

gbv


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 19, 2019)

,,night yall


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 19, 2019)

You guys watch entirely too much YouTube...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 19, 2019)

Missin me some Levon!!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 19, 2019)

Check Jim Keltner on drums...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 19, 2019)

Sorry but I got more Levon here...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 20, 2019)

this stuffs better than coffee


----------



## zigggy (Feb 20, 2019)

one more cup


----------



## zigggy (Feb 20, 2019)

last one


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Feb 20, 2019)

_lou reed, satellite of love: _   (if you listen closely you can hear david bowie's voice in backup)


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 21, 2019)

Chester Thompson is da man


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 23, 2019)

great day at the beach ,,,,good night yall


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)

A lil Flavor for all


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> A lil Flavor for all



This One is for you brother big dog mushalla


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)

Allah I love anime


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)

Ok redeyes, I'll take the bait...  Have you seen this before?  Pretty Good.


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)

I miss Cee Lo?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> Ok redeyes, I'll take the bait...  Have you seen this before?  Pretty Good.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)

Sing it Paul, sing it!


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)

I smell some Bad Company coming on...  yeah!


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)

Hah ahha heh heh, I fooled you...

I want my MTV!


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)

I want my MTV now!


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)

This song smokes!


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)

+


Been there done that...  woohoo!















+


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)

That's the last one for me ill let another brother post mushalla everybody


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 25, 2019)

ਰੱਬ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਨਾਲ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ


----------



## zigggy (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)

Going to smoke a fatty dutchie to this  every body may god be with you


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)

ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾਂ ਦੇਖ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 26, 2019)

nite everyone


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)

Bless Harvey may Allah be with him


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 27, 2019)

Then they will eat your eyes


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 27, 2019)

It's been real


----------



## Pus and Mucus (Feb 27, 2019)

How do you attach the YouTube files?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 27, 2019)

Pus and Mucus said:


> How do you attach the YouTube files?


The way you just did a few mins ago


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 27, 2019)

Dude Good songs


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 27, 2019)

,,,,,good night guys


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 27, 2019)

Smoking a B to one of the all time best


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 28, 2019)

Just posting me a song too


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Feb 28, 2019)

see ya later brother


----------



## zigggy (Feb 28, 2019)

I got this


----------



## zigggy (Feb 28, 2019)

,,,,,god bless the united states military


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 2, 2019)

This one makes me want to dance happy happy


----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 2, 2019)

More happy dancing songs very good


----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 2, 2019)

Make me dance every time


----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## owentheostrich (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Mar 3, 2019)

_carole king, so far away:_


----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## St_Nick (Mar 3, 2019)

Blues Brothers movie.  Uncut and Unsencored.


----------



## drcree (Mar 7, 2019)

_bob dylan, hurricane_:


----------



## drcree (Mar 7, 2019)

_the cure, friday, i'm in love_:


----------



## drcree (Mar 7, 2019)

_duran duran, hungry like the wolf_:


----------



## drcree (Mar 7, 2019)

_gordon lightfoot, sundown_:


----------



## drcree (Mar 7, 2019)

_gordon lightfoot, if you could read my mind:_


----------



## zigggy (Mar 8, 2019)

best version ever ,,,,,night yall


----------



## Lawrenc Smith (Mar 9, 2019)

"King Bee' Slim Harpo


----------



## drcree (Mar 9, 2019)

_frank zappa, 6 amazing guitar solos_:


----------



## drcree (Mar 9, 2019)

_gordon lightfoot, spanish moss_:


----------



## drcree (Mar 10, 2019)

_kate bush, the morning fog_:


----------



## drcree (Mar 13, 2019)

_bob dylan, it's alright ma_:


----------



## drcree (Mar 14, 2019)

_arlo guthie, city of new orleans_:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Mar 16, 2019)

_bonnie raitt, something to talk about_:


----------



## drcree (Mar 17, 2019)

_spirit, mr skin:

_


----------



## drcree (Mar 17, 2019)

_free, wishing well_:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Nazareth,  Shanghaied in Shanghai


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Mar 18, 2019)

ill give a dollar to anyone who could tell me what the heck this song is about,,,,,,


----------



## drcree (Mar 18, 2019)

zigggy said:


> ill give a dollar to anyone who could tell me what the heck this song is about,,,,,,




zigggy, add yourself to the list.  people have been trying to figure this song out for fifty years.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Mar 22, 2019)

burnin1 said:


>



love that familial harmony!  good stuff_ burnin!_  thanks for playin!


----------



## drcree (Mar 22, 2019)

liked it so much had to play another.

_larkin poe, look away_:


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Mar 24, 2019)

_dorothy, gun in my hand:_


----------



## drcree (Mar 24, 2019)

_lincoln durham, last red dawn:_


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 24, 2019)

Paul Thorn is one of my faves!!!


----------



## novitius (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Mar 26, 2019)

burnin1 said:


>



i hear some pat benatar roots in her.  dig it


----------



## drcree (Mar 26, 2019)

_traffic, rock and roll stew_:


----------



## novitius (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Bignose (Mar 28, 2019)

key of awesome   despacito


----------



## Bignose (Mar 28, 2019)

lil dicky   save dat money


----------



## zigggy (Mar 28, 2019)

wow ,,,,,


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 29, 2019)

Speaking of show offs...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Mar 30, 2019)

zigggy said:


> wow ,,,,,



you really knocked it out of the park with this one, zigggy!  great play and thank you!


----------



## drcree (Mar 30, 2019)

_u2. still haven't found what i'm looking for_:


----------



## drcree (Mar 30, 2019)

just one more, please:

_u2, bullet the blue sky_:


----------



## drcree (Mar 30, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Speaking of show offs...



wow!  what a talent.  it seems mr trapp gives lessons as well.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 1, 2019)

My first trip to the Fillmore West was to see these guys open for Country Joe and the Fish...
I did enjoy Jethro Tull and as soon as I was home, I bought their record...
This is one of my favorite tunes from that first record of theirs...


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 1, 2019)

The Fillmore is small and very historic.  I love the pictures on the walls of the lobby.  The last time  I was there they were patting down people for alcohol, but let some people in with bongs. 
I last saw Chickenfoot at the Fillmore in SF.   I love that place.


----------



## drcree (Apr 1, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> The Fillmore is small and very historic.  I love the pictures on the walls of the lobby.  The last time  I was there they were patting down people for alcohol, but let some people in with bongs.
> I last saw Chickenfoot at the Fillmore in SF.   I love that place.



never been there--west coast and all.  but would have loved to have seen the allman brothers there.  did you happen to see them at the fillmore?  what a great concert and place.
there is a place in pittsburgh that used to have the greatest concerts.  the syrian mosque was a small, very dynamic place with great sound.    similar to what you are taking about at the fillmore


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 2, 2019)

I remember going out into the orchard behind my parents house when I was in HS, smoke a doob of Mexican weed and go back in and listen to this with my head between the speakers...


----------



## drcree (Apr 2, 2019)

always been a fan of quicksilver ms


----------



## jimihendrix (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 2, 2019)

I have always LOVED Qucksilver Messenger Service.  Great band!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 2, 2019)

I have never seen the Allman Brothers.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Apr 2, 2019)

burnin1 said:


>



_man, i haven't heard that song for a long time.  thanks for playing _


----------



## umbra (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 3, 2019)

These guys are some friends of mine, well a couple of them but how can you not like them...my buddy Stephen (blue shirt red guitar and brown hat) makes guitars and made both of these tele’s...he plays a mean a$$ 12 bars too...Ross does that slide pretty well too and sings like a bird well he sings like honey...and Eddie Tigner has been around the block a few times playing with the likes of The Ink Spots and in the Elmore James band...
They’ve had the Sunday night gig at Northside Tavern in Atlanta for years...now that’s the kinda part time job I’m talkin bout...


----------



## drcree (Apr 6, 2019)

_blondie, heart of glass:_


----------



## drcree (Apr 6, 2019)

_talking heads, psycho killer:  Qu'est-ce que c'est_


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Puff..puff...pass


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 6, 2019)

I bought this cassette back in the day.  I was so impressed it was a digital recording.  Rare at the time.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Can't get no sleeves for my records
Can't get no laces for my shoes
Can't get no fancy notes on my blue guitar
I can't get no antidote for blues, oh yeah, blues


----------



## drcree (Apr 7, 2019)

nice set burnin!


----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Apr 9, 2019)

_soundgarden, outshined_:


----------



## drcree (Apr 9, 2019)

_soundgarden, burden in my hand:  !!!!_


----------



## umbra (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Apr 10, 2019)

_vanilla fudge, keep me hanging on:_


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 10, 2019)

A long one but listen with me!!!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Apr 11, 2019)

_johnny and edgar winter, tobacco road (live):_


----------



## drcree (Apr 11, 2019)

_alvin lee, hey joe:_


----------



## drcree (Apr 11, 2019)

_jimi hendrix, hey joe:_


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Apr 11, 2019)

_lou reed, heroin:_


----------



## drcree (Apr 11, 2019)

burnin1 said:


>



burnin, you did it again.  i finding it hard to get past the opening music.  2 to go please...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 12, 2019)

Girl Band Friday


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


>



Those dudes are jammin man, I sish I knew what they were sayin tho!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 13, 2019)

I never knew this was a McCartney tune...


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 13, 2019)

novitius said:


> Those dudes are jammin man, I sish I knew what they were sayin tho!


there is a translation video on u tube


----------



## novitius (Apr 13, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> there is a translation video on u tube


check these kids out!!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Apr 13, 2019)

_cs&n, judy blue eyes:_


----------



## drcree (Apr 13, 2019)

_cs&n, southern cross:_


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 16, 2019)

novitius said:


>



yep that cool going on the playlist


----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Rare videos of Jimi playing his 12 string  acoustic


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Apr 18, 2019)

good night yall,,,,


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Apr 20, 2019)

_bob dylan, hard rain's a gonna fall:_


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Apr 22, 2019)

burnin1 said:


>




did it again burnin.  i DO like these!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 22, 2019)

This band had an album cover that was a pic of  a flatbed truck with a giant bud loaded on it.  It was later changed.   ha ha


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 23, 2019)

Some very nice music being posted this evening...
Here is mine...these boys have been on my radar since the start...seen’m A couple times...
This particular recording though sounds to me exactly like it would have sounded if you were standing right there on the stage with them...been on a few stages in my time...this brings back lotta fun memories...definitely old stoner music...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 23, 2019)

And y’all turned me on to these folks tonight!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 26, 2019)

The Girls are Rocking on Friday!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 26, 2019)

I love Miley....but her band steals the show!


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Apr 26, 2019)

_neil young, needle and the damage done:_


----------



## zigggy (Apr 26, 2019)

good night everyone ,,,,,,


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Apr 28, 2019)

Alice Mudgarden


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Sorry I am into trippy music right now.  lol

puff...puff...puff


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 28, 2019)

Crank it!!!


----------



## novitius (Apr 29, 2019)

This is a little different than the last bunch of posts... sorry guys! It's a great album tho!!


----------



## zigggy (Apr 29, 2019)

I love this song ,,,the meaning behind it is that all are accounted for and its safe to rest your head ,,,over the years its turned into a funeral song ,,,,,good night guys


----------



## umbra (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (May 1, 2019)

Pierre is pretty amazing and the guitar, his equal...


----------



## umbra (May 1, 2019)

Yes indeed


----------



## umbra (May 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 1, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 1, 2019)

lets get some ozy in the house


----------



## QBCrocket (May 1, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 1, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 2, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 2, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 2, 2019)

Art Garfunkel is just along for the ride....Paul is the talent


----------



## hollowpoint (May 2, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 2, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 2, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Art Garfunkel is just along for the ride....Paul is the talent



them guys have still got it


----------



## QBCrocket (May 2, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 2, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 2, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (May 2, 2019)

good night yall ,,,


----------



## hollowpoint (May 3, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 3, 2019)

That Bonnie Raitt....ummmm hmmmm!


----------



## hollowpoint (May 3, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 3, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 3, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 3, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 3, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 4, 2019)

I am late night sativa trippin… puff... puff..

I am lovin this new stuff from these guys


----------



## QBCrocket (May 4, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 4, 2019)




----------



## novitius (May 4, 2019)

This is one of my all time fav's. I don't care who is performing it either!


QBCrocket said:


>


----------



## QBCrocket (May 4, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 4, 2019)

novitius said:


> This is one of my all time fav's. I don't care who is performing it either!


me too great song


----------



## umbra (May 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 4, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 5, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 5, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 5, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 5, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 5, 2019)

Charlie Don't Surf !


----------



## burnin1 (May 5, 2019)

I love the "Young Guns" movies and the music from them.


----------



## burnin1 (May 5, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 6, 2019)




----------



## novitius (May 6, 2019)




----------



## drcree (May 6, 2019)

_david bowie, andy warhol_:


----------



## burnin1 (May 6, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 7, 2019)

burnin1 said:


>



they rock


----------



## QBCrocket (May 7, 2019)

something differant


----------



## QBCrocket (May 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 7, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 7, 2019)

Sour Diesel time...

puff...puff...pass


----------



## burnin1 (May 7, 2019)

I am trippin again


----------



## QBCrocket (May 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 9, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 9, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 9, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 9, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 9, 2019)




----------



## novitius (May 9, 2019)




----------



## novitius (May 9, 2019)




----------



## novitius (May 9, 2019)




----------



## novitius (May 9, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 9, 2019)

going to a reggae festival in Monterey Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## QBCrocket (May 10, 2019)

burnin1 said:


>



is it because she can sing or the fact shes smoken hot - just saying


----------



## QBCrocket (May 10, 2019)

burnin1 said:


>



Im in love


----------



## QBCrocket (May 10, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 10, 2019)

must be getting soft


----------



## drcree (May 10, 2019)

_john fogerty, centerfield:

_


----------



## burnin1 (May 10, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 10, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 10, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 11, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 11, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 11, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 11, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 11, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 11, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 11, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 11, 2019)

hey guys not sure if its the right thing to do , to say ****  on a music post - mate of mine took his life  couple days ago -herd this song a million times on the radio wasn't until today I understood it RIP Mickh


----------



## QBCrocket (May 11, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 11, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 11, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 11, 2019)

I can't wait to see these Texas blues rockers in Folsum CA in August.


----------



## burnin1 (May 11, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 11, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 12, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 12, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 12, 2019)

Puff..puff..


----------



## burnin1 (May 13, 2019)




----------



## drcree (May 14, 2019)

_tom waits, hold on:

_


----------



## drcree (May 14, 2019)

_tom waits, rain dogs:

_


----------



## hollowpoint (May 15, 2019)

The Man In Black


----------



## hollowpoint (May 15, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 15, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 15, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 15, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 15, 2019)

Tony shows how the wa wa pedal works!


----------



## hollowpoint (May 15, 2019)




----------



## drcree (May 18, 2019)

_beatles (john), across the universe:_


----------



## drcree (May 18, 2019)

_beatles, on our way home:_


----------



## drcree (May 18, 2019)

_beatles, hide your love:_


----------



## drcree (May 18, 2019)

_bonnie raitt, i can't make you love me:_


----------



## burnin1 (May 18, 2019)

Can't wait to see these guys in a couple weeks.


----------



## burnin1 (May 18, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 18, 2019)




----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2019)

Bia-bia


----------



## burnin1 (May 18, 2019)

In the mood for wooden music


----------



## burnin1 (May 18, 2019)




----------



## novitius (May 19, 2019)




----------



## novitius (May 19, 2019)




----------



## novitius (May 19, 2019)




----------



## novitius (May 20, 2019)




----------



## novitius (May 20, 2019)




----------



## novitius (May 20, 2019)




----------



## novitius (May 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 20, 2019)

Sorry for the ads.  I am addicted to live music.  Jam In The Van feeds my addiction sometimes.  puff.. puff...


----------



## burnin1 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (May 20, 2019)

Some modern day southern rock that...Rocks...


----------



## novitius (May 21, 2019)




----------



## novitius (May 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 22, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (May 23, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 25, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 25, 2019)




----------



## novitius (May 26, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 26, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 26, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 26, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 27, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 27, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 27, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (May 30, 2019)

late night sativa trippin again...


----------



## burnin1 (May 30, 2019)

Smoke em if you got them..  puff... puff...


----------



## hollowpoint (May 31, 2019)

That Lil ol band from Texas....Z !Z! TOP !!!....seen them 5 times. Still one of the best shows around.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 31, 2019)

New Orleans 7-14 7:30pm


----------



## hollowpoint (May 31, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 31, 2019)

1987 Houston Astro Dome...best reproduction of any group I have seen.


----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (May 31, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)




----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)




----------



## novitius (May 31, 2019)

RIP Roky Erickson


----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)

Leon Redbone passed yesterday.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 31, 2019)

My sons band in the garage!!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 2, 2019)

It is too damn early in the day for me to be this stoned.  Gotta love that Zkittlez.  lol


----------



## novitius (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2019)

This warm  ather has me in a Summer mood. Back before the Beatles hit America surf music was king.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2019)

We used to drive teachers crazy playing the drum part of this instrumental with our hands on our desks before class.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 6, 2019)

RIP Dr John - the night tripper


----------



## key2life (Jun 7, 2019)

RIP, for sure... bad news


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jun 10, 2019)

burnin1 said:


>



it seems kingfish carries some stevie ray and kenny wayne in his blood.  diggin it!!


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 10, 2019)

drcree said:


> it seems kingfish carries some stevie ray and kenny wayne in his blood. diggin it!!


This guy was a guitar phenom at 13.


----------



## drcree (Jun 11, 2019)

not surprising, but your post was the first i had heard him.  thanks for posting him and the many others you do.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Great movie and song.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Sativa in my vape pen is keeping me up tonight..


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Jason Bonham on drums in place of his late Father John Bonham.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jun 14, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Jason Bonham on drums in place of his late Father John Bonham.



i wondered who that was on drums.  thanks for pointing that out


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 19, 2019)

umbra said:


>



I remember that tune from my high school days..the left banke


----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2019)

yep


----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2019)

That's David Wilcox and his wife Nance singing


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 20, 2019)

Just a bit of jammin


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 20, 2019)

Oh yeah...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 20, 2019)

And of course...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 20, 2019)

We up late tonight...or is it early?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2019)

Concrete Blonde and Elvis Costello aaaand GG4 gasp


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2019)

burnin1 said:


>



Classic !!


----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 24, 2019)

still puffing on that Tangie cartridge I bought last week


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jun 26, 2019)

leonid kharitonov and the red army choir, _song of the volga boatmen_:


----------



## drcree (Jun 27, 2019)

_dave mason, sad and deep:_


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 28, 2019)

I smoked many joints to this back in the day..


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jul 4, 2019)

_eurythmics, here comes the rain again:_


----------



## drcree (Jul 4, 2019)

_carpenters, superstar:_    (very nice version of a leon russell song sung with an excellent alto voice)


----------



## drcree (Jul 4, 2019)

_police, roxanne_:


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jul 5, 2019)

_peter gabriel, digging in the dirt:_


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 9, 2019)

R.I.P. Tommy Bolin 
Hired by The James Gang
Hired by Deep Purple to replace Richie Blackmore
Solo Artist
 Dead by drug overdose                                  
He died way too young in the 70s.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jul 10, 2019)

_pistols, God save the queen_:


----------



## drcree (Jul 10, 2019)

_pistols, holidays in the sun:_


----------



## drcree (Jul 11, 2019)

_david bowie, letter to hermione:_


----------



## drcree (Jul 11, 2019)

_david bowie, andy warhol:_


----------



## umbra (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 12, 2019)

This is a home town group made good...the video is shot local here.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 12, 2019)

Move over Jimi


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 12, 2019)

Black Les Paul time


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 14, 2019)

This’l put a smile on your face...


----------



## drcree (Jul 15, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> This’l put a smile on your face...



very nice, re.  love that thick necked, striped maple guitar.  stunning


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Del (Jul 16, 2019)

CSN - Medicated Goo , Traffic song


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 17, 2019)

We just saw Molly at our Strawberry Music Festival...good stuff...


----------



## umbra (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jul 20, 2019)

umbra said:


>



eventually wanted to learn to play guitar and she makes it look easy.  doubt that it is


----------



## drcree (Jul 20, 2019)

_jefferson starship, jane: _


----------



## drcree (Jul 20, 2019)

_jane's addiction, jane says:_


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 22, 2019)

And soma this tonight!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 22, 2019)

drcree said:


> eventually wanted to learn to play guitar and she makes it look easy.  doubt that it is


It really can be that simple, there are some basics and then you take it as far as you care to...
You should get a guitar and see what happens...make $hit up as you go and that’s the fun of it...especially in the privacy of your home, let it all out and sing to your girls...prolly fatten up them buds....
Don’t listen to me, I’m stoned and out in the backyard in the middle of the night...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 22, 2019)

And the real Mac....


----------



## novitius (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Jul 23, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


>



most excellent!


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 25, 2019)

this girl is gunna be huge ,


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 25, 2019)

16 year old Sadie, 17 year old Samantha and 18 year old Krista throw down some serious blues


----------



## umbra (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Ooh wee, how did I lose?
Talkin' about a night in Santa Cruz
Ooh wee, how did I lose?
Talkin' about a night in Santa Cruz

Well, I came to coast from L.A.
Just to give a little music to boo me away
Hey J.J. can you play Cocaine
Do after midnight, it's all the same

Ooh wee, how did I lose?
Talkin' about a night in Santa Cruz
Ooh wee, how did I lose?
I'll tell you about the night in Santa Cruz......


----------



## Lawrenc Smith (Jul 26, 2019)

My band, The Bitter Blues Band. I am playing slide on this song.


----------



## drcree (Jul 27, 2019)

_spirit, mr skin:_


----------



## drcree (Jul 27, 2019)

_spirit, i got a line on you:_


----------



## umbra (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 28, 2019)

I have been listening to these guys for over 20 years.  Great mood music to get me through the day.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 28, 2019)

I remember dancing my ass off in clubs in the Bay Area to music like this in the 80's lol


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Gonna see these guys up in Folsom CA in a couple weeks..


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 4, 2019)

I like this guy...he gives me hope in my old age!!!


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Aug 4, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> I like this guy...he gives me hope in my old age!!!



his voice sounds sort of like that of mark knopfler


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 4, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


>



We got to see the Teskey Brothers here in California this summer...they were at a local festival..they sound like Memphis, 1962...awesome!


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 4, 2019)

she rocks that 4 string cigar box


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 4, 2019)

umbra said:


> she rocks that 4 string cigar box


She has quite a collection of cigar box and oil can guitars and she really knows how to play them.  She will be in Lake Tahoe in Sept.   I am already seeing a concert around that time. hmm  I may spend a couple days in Lake Tahoe and catch her show anyway.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 4, 2019)

I was hoping Red would get a hint and start building some cigar box guitars, lol.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 4, 2019)

I built a cigar box guitar, it’s somewhere around here...it’s only got three strings and I still don’t know what to do with it...actually I made it for slide and I really suck at slide...mostly cuz I’m too lazy to practice...lately I’ve been getting my home studio set up...learning Logic and Roland and interfaces and just trying to learn digital recording...considerably different than what I’ve been used (analog)to...it’s all fun though unless I smoke too much, then it’s just a waste of time to go in there unless I just feel like beating the drums...


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 4, 2019)

2017 Cigar Box Guitar Festival in New Orleans


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 4, 2019)

2019 New Orleans Cigar Box Guitar Festival


----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Aug 6, 2019)

ice cooled can of coke,,,, pair of head phones ,,,,a fatty and suppers ready ,,,perfect way to end the day   good night my friends


----------



## umbra (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Aug 8, 2019)

_living colour, cult of personality:_


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 12, 2019)

These guys played for almost 3 hours in Folsom CA yesterday.  Great show.


----------



## Gorrej (Aug 13, 2019)

Lil Nas X - Old Town Road (Official Movie) ft. Billy Ray Cyrus
that remains me about my recent trip


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 16, 2019)

August 15th-18th 1969 Woodstock


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 16, 2019)

HP, I think you must be the same age as me...so that all happened about 50 years past...


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 16, 2019)

My Buddies older Brother went to Woodstock with some friends.   His car broke down hallway.  They  left it by the roadside and hitchhiked the rest of the way to Woodstock.  I scored my first lid from that guy.  5 finger bag for $10.  I got high as hell.  lol
No one posted the Vietnam Song from Country Joe and the Fish....or is it the Feel Like Im Fixing to die?   I dunno.  I am sure not going to post it.  ha ha


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Aug 16, 2019)

I have my own very special music that I love getting hight too what about you all my weed smokin family???

*I love smoking weed to:
Stealy Dan* - Smile for the camera
*Tom Petty* - You don't know how it feels - (*To be Real)
Cracker* - Getting high with me *(Very Rare & Now Very Hard To Find Now Released 1994)
Smokin Joe's Band* - Oh What A weed Feeling
*The Clemontines* - Pass the Joint "MAN"
*The Mega Climax* - Growing to get high*
Pink Floyd *- Deviation Bell *(The Grass Is Greener)
Deadman Six - *Stone Her & Bone Her
*Peter Frampton - *Do You Feel Like The Way I Do

*Cold Front

Aerosmith* - Reefer Head Woman

And much more!.
What's your all time favorites to getting high too??


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## PencilHead (Aug 19, 2019)

Night Beats-Playing Dead just faded and The Growlers This 
Fruit Is For Everything. Peace and shit, y'all.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Bignose (Aug 20, 2019)

Dimash


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 23, 2019)

And now for something completely different:


----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2019)

The irony. Best song on the album but the one that got radio play and would have made him a ‘lucky (rich) man’ got him sued by the stones when, did they really need the money that badly?


----------



## novitius (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 24, 2019)

burnin1 said:


>



samantha fish is bad to the bone! and as sexy as merlin!


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 24, 2019)

listing to a oil can...


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 24, 2019)

listing to a shovel...


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 24, 2019)

The Samantha Fish band is on tour now.  I may catch her show at the Farm To Fork festival in Sacramento next month. if I don't go I will catch her at the iconic Fillmore in San Francisco.  I love that place.  Small, historic and they don't care if you smoke or vape weed inside.
https://www.samanthafish.com/tour/


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 24, 2019)

Hmm this guy is opening for Samantha Fish up near Lake Tahoe.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## zigggy (Aug 28, 2019)

I remember telling my buddy this when I got busted


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Aug 29, 2019)

_tim buckley, happy time_:


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 29, 2019)

I saw him in Folsom CA at the Powerhouse a few years ago.  If you can catch him on tour you won't regret it.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 29, 2019)

Saw him at the Scottish Rites. Some more friends … Trio Nova


----------



## umbra (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 30, 2019)

Ya put your lips out in the wind and ya hope ya get some kissin back!!!


----------



## umbra (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 30, 2019)

umbra said:


>



When I broke a string, I just had to tough it out and play the ones I had left till that tune was over anyway...thing is, this guys expectations are much greater than mine and it turns out the tune is wonderful...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 30, 2019)

I been kinda stuck on the wood Brothers of late...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 30, 2019)

And I still am, care for some shoofly pie?


----------



## drcree (Sep 1, 2019)

_rush, closer to the heart:_


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 6, 2019)

Rap was invented by who?? hmmm


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 6, 2019)

She's playing through a serious injury to her right hand too...


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 6, 2019)

Still makes the little hairs on the back of my neck stand up


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 7, 2019)

Favorite TV show theme Saturday...2 of mine


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 8, 2019)

Little Feat and the great Shawn Murphy... better together


----------



## QBCrocket (Sep 14, 2019)

some big hits here Love AFL


----------



## umbra (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 16, 2019)

Rick Ocasek   Eddie Money   danced many happy times to their music. Rock On Gentlemen!


----------



## drcree (Sep 17, 2019)

_cat stevens, can't keep it in:_


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## PencilHead (Sep 20, 2019)

So I'm like a million years old and don't care for teknowlogy much but I dig new sounds much. Hammy, someone please help do  decent posting of this. Aussie  beach-gothy shite. Got more anybody wants it. Got Mystic Braves, Allah-Las, Growlers fresh stuff. Got vintage Brian Jonestown Massacre, Dandy Warhols, Jesus Marry Chain. Wake up, people--before "things" shifted and "changed" this board was pretty much an oasis-in-the-desert of bad advice and in-fighting over pH and who's stupider. I got sound advice, own my shit, crip myself, my family and my good friends the fugg out. You guys wanna start having fun again, I'm all in. I got things like how ethylene gas reacts with CO2, which thuringiensis kills gnat larvae and which kill mosqitoes. It's all a journey and a trip. Never stop being curious and challenging convention and no matter your results, you ******* won. Peace, babies, be kind.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2cWtr7Z-H0&list=RD94 _jbpF6ro4&index=2


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 20, 2019)

I like that PH...thanks for the share


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Bignose (Sep 26, 2019)

best watched when relaxin


----------



## drcree (Sep 26, 2019)

_talking heads, found a job_:


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Do (Sep 27, 2019)

I know this is probably most a rock n roll crowd. But sometimes some great Trance really hits the spot.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 27, 2019)

That "other Jimmy"


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 28, 2019)

Ringo's most famous Beatles song


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 28, 2019)

Another rare Ringo song


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 28, 2019)

I had a dear friend who took up drums when he was young because he wanted to be like Ringo Starr.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 29, 2019)

I cannot imagine the music world without a Beatles influence.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2019)

I remember the first show on Ed Sullivan and all of the unprecedented media coverage that followed.
My Mom, Sisters and all of my Nieces and Nephews love the Beatles.  Their music transcends generations.  I saw Ringo Starr and his Allstar band about 6 or 7 years ago with my Mom. The only time I went to a concert with her. Great show and so many people flashing peace signs.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2019)

https://www.musicradar.com/news/wat...OP0t46_uy2eFPcSilZb5kNOweqO6ocefTIo-eQjbKW7wc


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 2, 2019)

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=FAKE+PLASTIC+TREES&atb=v183-1&ia=videos&iax=videos&iai=lqCXa9ZPH7w


----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 4, 2019)

If your foot does not start moving when JJ plays...ya might want to check for a pulse. That is what they call "getting it all in there".


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 6, 2019)

R.I.P Ginger Baker

This leaves Eric Clapton as the only surviving member of Cream.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 8, 2019)

RIP Larry Junstrom...Orignal bassist for Lynyrd Skynyrd and long time for .38 Special.


----------



## drcree (Oct 8, 2019)

_stevie ray, the sky is crying_:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 8, 2019)

@burnin I was just gonna put up toad but I see you took care of that...thanks!!!


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 10, 2019)

After doing a test run in Las Vegas late last month, the Eagles have announced plans to perform their landmark 1976 LP _Hotel California_ on tour next year. The shows start in Atlanta on February 7th and last through April 18th at the Forum in Inglewood, California, but it’s quite possible they’ll add more dates before it ends.

Eagles 2020 Tour Dates

February 7 – Atlanta, GA @ State Farm Arena
February 8 – Atlanta, GA @ State Farm Arena
February 14 – New York, NY @ Madison Square Garden
February 15 – New York, NY @ Madison Square Garden
February 29 – Dallas, TX @ American Airlines Arena
March 1 – Dallas, TX @ American Airlines Arena
March 6 – Houston, TX @ Toyota Center
March 7 – Houston, TX @ Toyota Center
April 11 – San Francisco, CA @ Chase Center
April 12 – San Francisco, CA @ Chase Center
April 17 – Inglewood, CA @ The Forum
April 18 – Inglewood, CA @ The Forum


----------



## Lesso (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Oct 13, 2019)

_csn, wooden ships:_


----------



## drcree (Oct 13, 2019)

_csn, lady of the island:_


----------



## drcree (Oct 13, 2019)

_csn, almost cut my hair:_


----------



## drcree (Oct 13, 2019)

_david crosby, cowboy movie:

_


----------



## Greendream (Oct 13, 2019)

Lil D the bomb yo!!


Bignose said:


> lil dicky   save dat money


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2019)

RIP Ronnie Steve & Cassie 10-20-1977


----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 25, 2019)

Great track off a spectacular album (Midnight Radio) that rivals The Joshua Tree in depth and sense of place. I wore out the cassette. I wore out the cd. The internet lives on.


----------



## drcree (Oct 27, 2019)

_billy joel, new york state of mind:_


----------



## drcree (Oct 27, 2019)

_moody blues, late lament:

_


----------



## drcree (Oct 27, 2019)

_lou, i'm waiting for my man:_


----------



## drcree (Oct 27, 2019)

_john mayall & the bluesbreakers, oh pretty woman:_


----------



## drcree (Oct 27, 2019)

_patti smith, horses_:


----------



## drcree (Oct 27, 2019)

_ramones, commando

_


----------



## Lesso (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Oct 28, 2019)

Bonus points for featuring terry crews


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks Lesso!!!


----------



## flyingbuds (Oct 29, 2019)

I missed a chance to see these guys live. Incredibly upset.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (Oct 31, 2019)

Check these kids out , what a great voice


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## highJamaican4dub (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Nov 8, 2019)

Dont do it!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Nov 9, 2019)

_harry nilsson, everybody's talkin':
_


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Nov 11, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


>



really dig this song 2RE


----------



## flyingbuds (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (Nov 12, 2019)

Lesso said:


>


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 13, 2019)

"Cry No More" Grammy nominated for best contemporary Blues Album 2019


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 16, 2019)

Terrible video as it doesn’t match the music at all but the music is real...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 20, 2019)

Purple Punch gets me in a trippy mood for an Indica.    lol


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Lesso (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## flyingbuds (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## twistedlefty (Nov 27, 2019)

umbra said:


>





burnin1 said:


>



R.I.P. Steve Cash


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## JimmyNugs (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanks for all the chunes

Here's my recent find, an oldie but not that old.
Let it play.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Jimi Hendrix went AWOL from his Army base a couple times to see this guy play.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 30, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guitar_Shorty


----------



## umbra (Dec 2, 2019)

Philly boy


----------



## umbra (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Iconic LA Donut chain


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 2, 2019)

This Hotel off of I5 in Santa Nella was the inspiration for Hotel California I am told.


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Really stoned on Blackjack tonight

YouTube description:
"From the album Live at the Fillmore East by Jefferson Airplane. An instrumental psychedelic jam."


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Mid 60s band from San Jose CA


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 12, 2019)

This is just a great story...Love the Sold My Soul to the Devil part!

https://allthatsinteresting.com/rob...5EiPMdMWAOxKHYNlFgomypzEVLU_Jmn74Nd5PhkrNBTf0


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2019)

my 1st concert was PG&E opening for Steppenwolf in Philly 1969, lol.


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Peter Green


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 17, 2019)

BJM is a fave, burnin1


----------



## key2life (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 20, 2019)

Long but fun...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 21, 2019)

Insane stick control!


----------



## key2life (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 21, 2019)

I have been ‘playing’ guitar for a long time but I have always been a strummer and a lousy one at that(muted strings-what the heck is that). I found this gentlemen’s Youtube page and I am blown away by how easy he makes finger picking to learn. He has a ton of other videos too. Little Feat/Lowell George’s ‘Willin’ is a real nice song and video too...


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 24, 2019)

Thank you Umbra for not playing Bing Crosby...


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 25, 2019)

What's so funny?  Happy Holidaze!


----------



## novitius (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 27, 2019)

jpj and fripp


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 29, 2019)

RIP John Hartford - so glad I got to see you play


----------



## key2life (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 30, 2019)

60s SF mood


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 30, 2019)

I like it, old SF!!!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## key2life (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 3, 2020)

beast mode


----------



## key2life (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 4, 2020)

between this song and my weed I feel really stoned.....


----------



## key2life (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Lawrenc Smith (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Lawrenc Smith (Jan 5, 2020)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I think we need another music thread...I am always interested in hearing stuff I might not otherwise hear, as well as some classics and guilty pleasures.
> 
> No live links please.   If you want to post the whole link without changing tt to xx then make sure you uncheck the second box under *Miscellaneous Options for Automatically parse links in text.  *It keeps the link from being live.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I always like to hear about new bands with good music.


----------



## Lawrenc Smith (Jan 6, 2020)

With all that is going on in the world, we should concentrate on what is really important:  No nookie!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 8, 2020)

Won't tell me what I'm listening to. It's a mystery, a potluck of tunes.


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 8, 2020)

mentholiscold said:


> Won't tell me what I'm listening to. It's a mystery, a potluck of tunes. View attachment 257764


My work 'puter


----------



## key2life (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 11, 2020)

R.I.P. Neil Peart.  Drummer, songwriter for RUSH.
I have seen RUSH twice in my life.  They were great shows.


https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/neil-peart-rush-obituary-936221/


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Lawrenc Smith (Jan 11, 2020)

My first grandchild was born yesterday.  Temple Osero Smith.  Named after my father. He is the third T.O. Smith in our family and the fifth Temple.  Going back to 1806. 

...and he was born on Jimmy Page's birthday! 

so...


----------



## key2life (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Fond memories of these guys in concert.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Lesso (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Lesso (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## flyingbuds (Jan 14, 2020)

It's my dad's birthday today so I'm blasting some good ol wolfe tones


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 15, 2020)

hahaha


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Jason Bonham on drums wearing his Dad's bowler derby.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 20, 2020)

Guess there ain’t nobody else listening to music today?


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 20, 2020)

Jimmy Shands, I’m sure I’ve heard him as my dad used to make me listen to th the Frankie Yankovich polka party whenever we went out for a family ride in the car...
Fortunately he introduced me to Bob Wills & the playboys too...


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2020)

I was in a mood, lol


----------



## Lesso (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Lesso (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Lesso (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 23, 2020)

Hey there Lesso, how was fishin?


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Lesso (Jan 23, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Hey there Lesso, how was fishin?



Got turned back by high seas lol. 25 miles out there were 8 to 10 foot waves.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Lesso (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Lesso (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Lesso (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 7, 2020)

Just found out Delbert McClinton is coming to strawberry this year, headlining Saturday night...gonna be awesome...


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 7, 2020)

My honey, my baby,  Don't put my love upon no shelf. She said, don't hand me no lines,  And Epstein didn't kill himself."


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 12, 2020)

I am going to see this guy at the Black Oak Casino in Cali this Friday with my Lady and a couple friends.

Edit: Replaced with a better video of this live song


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 12, 2020)

We saw him at the Powerhouse in Folsom CA a couple years ago.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 12, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> I am going to see this guy at the Black Oak Casino in Cali this Friday with my Lady and a couple friends.
> 
> Edit: Replaced with a better video of this live song



Mr. Cummings can sho' bend dem strangs! Have Fun!
bj


----------



## key2life (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 13, 2020)

Welcome, Liquidat1on! I grew up


burnin1 said:


>




I just changed what I WAS listening to. I've never heard this band before. Great stuff, Thanks!
bj


----------



## novitius (Feb 13, 2020)

This fiddle and rhythm have been stuck in my head for two days now...


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 13, 2020)

novitius said:


> This fiddle and rhythm have been stuck in my head for two days now...




jeez. gettin' educated on MUSIC ... in a grow forum. Thanks novitius ...
bj


----------



## key2life (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 13, 2020)

Liquidat1on said:


> I love Metallica and Black Sabbath. I grew up on their work



Welcome Liquidat1on! I grew up on HillBilly music and the Grand Ol' Opry .... But I much PREFER Metallica and Black Sabbath. Enjoy yourself here ...
bj


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 14, 2020)

Like where you're going, Umbra!


----------



## key2life (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 14, 2020)

"There you go man, keep as cool as you can. Face piles of trials with smiles. It riles them to believe that you perceive the web they weave. And keep on thinking free"


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 14, 2020)

for you keef


----------



## Keef (Feb 14, 2020)

I coulda wrote that song --


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Lawrenc Smith (Feb 15, 2020)

Today I am transplanting my seedlings for my 4th grow operation. I thought I would listen to some music while working and thought why not just listen to the "what are you listening to" videos!  Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Lawrenc Smith (Feb 15, 2020)

burnin1 said:


>



Thank you. I am a fan of Whiskey, Women, Westerns, and Weed! I play guitar and I think I need to learn this song.


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Lesso (Feb 16, 2020)

Billy Strings can play his forking ash off!


----------



## key2life (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Lesso (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Lesso (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Oat Willie (Feb 21, 2020)

New Old guy here. I Love what you guys are layin' down up in here.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Oat Willie (Feb 22, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


>



 ahh ... my people!


----------



## Oat Willie (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 22, 2020)

For all my fellow waterlogged Southerners.....


----------



## key2life (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 22, 2020)

Edit: Video would not play Trying again


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Oat Willie (Feb 22, 2020)

key2life said:


>




YASS! With Ronnie Cuber on that nasty baritone!


----------



## Oat Willie (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 22, 2020)

b1- yer en fuego lately, dude
oat willie - the entire lineup of that band is outrageous!  Just the rythm section of Steve Gadd and Tony Levin is legendary!


----------



## key2life (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Oat Willie (Feb 23, 2020)

What ho, fellow Babies? Blast from the waybac, here.


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Grace Slick before Jefferson Airplane


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## darrell1NP (Feb 25, 2020)

for now its Aerosmith - Dream On


----------



## key2life (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 25, 2020)

The Doors


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 26, 2020)

I love this movie.  George Lucas based this story of his teenage years in Modesto CA.  New stars introduced in this movie, Richard Dreyfus and Harrison Ford  among many others. A true classic.
This movie was so popular the Happy days TV series was created.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 27, 2020)

Mornin' Gang! what'cha listening to today? I have Nickel Creek lined up right now. Enjoy "A cup of cold coffe and yesterday's mail ..." with me.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 27, 2020)

Never really liked the doobie bros....this i iike for some reason


----------



## Lesso (Feb 27, 2020)

It might be the psilocybes


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Meddakotabis (Feb 29, 2020)

This morning on my hour drive to work.  I enjoyed the incredible  Etta James. I also really love Beth Hart.
Peace


----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## St_Nick (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 1, 2020)

SNL last night

One of his classics


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Meddakotabis (Mar 1, 2020)

Talking Heads brings me back to the beginning of MTV.  The concept was brilliant,  but the price of fancy videos killed it.  Just simple bands on stage videos.  Would still be a great channel.  
Peace


----------



## key2life (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 2, 2020)

Mornin'/Atternoom Ya'llsall. I'm playing my Daddy his Happy Birthday song. He's 91 and still as hateful as the day is long. If the old saying about only the good dying young is true he might make a'hunnert ... and 91. His name is Robert Johnson and I believe he dun bin to de crossroad an' cut hisse'f a DEAL! I do strive ..... Happy Birthday Dad
"Til I Buhyn Up!"


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 3, 2020)

Dr. John is still earwormin' me from yesterday. I hope it ain't doin' ya'll the same way.
So. Been through a lotta changes in the last year. The last unknown was taxes. ("Born Free and Taxed To Death!" my Daddy's hat read when he joined THE PATRIOT NETWORK and the IRS cam knocking five years on). I'm one of those 'don't get caught short' guys with the the prior planning prevents etc etc ... frame of mind so I put a little extra aside. I hit H&R Block this morning and for the first time THIS MILLENNIUM ... I'm getting a tax REFUND!!! I'm gettin' back as much as I thought I would owe so it's like a pick six from your own red zone! or something. My luck continues to hold out ...
I've decided to come into the light, or move into the darkness depending on your point of view. I have three ladies 29 days into bloom doing nicely with buds fattening up and sogged. My tent and fans are out for delivery. I also ordered another light that'll be hear Thursday. I also have 20 old skool beans coming half sativa and half indica four flavors of skunk and kush and thai and panama. I'm just about ready to learn how to play along ...

https://www.amazon.com/TopoGrow-Indoor-High-Reflective-2-Tiered-Propagation/dp/B079GGJ79G/ 

https://www.amazon.com/SUNRAISE-Spectrum-Triple-Chips-Switches-Indoor/dp/B07THYJPZV/


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 3, 2020)

early 70s flashback


----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 4, 2020)

prior to Captain beyond this singer was in Deep Purple

waaay back in the day


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 4, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> early 70s flashback



 Loved these guys with Lee Dorman from the Butterfly, too. I still cue up "Sufficiently Breathless" a couple times a week.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 4, 2020)

burnin1 said:


>



When tunes were 'heavy', man.


----------



## key2life (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 4, 2020)

umbra said:


>



man, I love all the Dead's Cowboy swing tunes. This h'yere's a good'ern'!


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 5, 2020)

G'mornin' Ya'll! I'm listening to construction music this morning! enjoy ...
"Ain't it good to be alive ; and to be in Tennessee!"


----------



## key2life (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## key2life (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 9, 2020)

young men ought not be this handsome...


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 9, 2020)

Sorry, 2RE, I dig Todd Snider's stuff and he's purty purty ... BUT


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 12, 2020)

don't know if this allowed please delete if against the rules , just had to show ,


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 12, 2020)

A little morbid humor for you all...


----------



## Lesso (Mar 13, 2020)

@umbra ?


----------



## umbra (Mar 13, 2020)

lol. umbra = shadow


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Lesso (Mar 14, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> A little morbid humor for you all...



Too soon? Lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 14, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Too soon? Lol


I am saving the fan leaves I trim off for a toilet paper substitute. In a pinch(a loaf), they may come in handy(wipes).


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 14, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am saving the fan leaves I trim off for a toilet paper substitute. In a pinch(a loaf), they may come in handy(wipes).


 

Afternoon OFC. I'm all stocked up on ... REUSABLE!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 14, 2020)

Billy Bagseed said:


> Afternoon OFC. I'm all stocked up on ... REUSABLE!
> 
> View attachment 259586


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 14, 2020)

Wait a minute ... where AM I?




   Good Afternoon Music Lovers!


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 14, 2020)

Back to music. Sorry, I got carried away...


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 14, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> Back to music. Sorry, I got carried away...




Thatuz my bad, OF8 ... I just stumbled through the wrong door. Sorry, ya'll.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 14, 2020)

Billy Bagseed said:


> Thatuz my bad, OF8 ... I just stumbled through the wrong door. Sorry, ya'll.



I started it with Mr Whipple(which is probably ancient history to quite a few people on here).


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 17, 2020)

G'mornin' Music Lovers .... Hit Mah!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 18, 2020)

Hey Burnin1, how you doin?


----------



## novitius (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 21, 2020)

R I P Kenny Rogers 81 natural causes


----------



## umbra (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 22, 2020)

burnin1 said:


>




God Bless ... Dickie Betts


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Locked (Mar 22, 2020)

In a dark mood.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## HerbWatcher (Mar 25, 2020)

Hamster Lewis said:


> In a dark mood.



I saw Disturbed at the JOINT in the old HARD ROCK casino hotel in VAGAS about 12 years ago. They ROCKED HARD. But man I couldn't hear shit for like 3 days.


----------



## HerbWatcher (Mar 25, 2020)

Today listening to a little Eda James, Patsy Kline, Mama and the papas and some Roy O. Going way back...


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 26, 2020)

No Baseball... sigh


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 26, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> No Baseball... sigh




beisbol is LIFE(!) .... to me.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 26, 2020)

It was supposed to be opening day today..


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 28, 2020)

Okay. So. end of week 8 bloom. I have plenty of time so I let them veg a full 8 weeks before flippin' 'em. The trichomes on SOME buds are beginning to cloud, but one of these plants may go another full 6 weeks! Sheesh!  Sir Thomas certainly had it right .....


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## zigggy (Apr 2, 2020)

my mom used to play this song for me ,,,now i play it for my son,,, I love you to baby


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Lesso (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Billy Bagseed (Apr 4, 2020)

Day 62 of Bloom. Shes leaves are yellowing since I stopped feeding last week. Buds blooming all the way down to the least, bottom stems.  





Maintenance MUZAK!


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 4, 2020)

For something different.


----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 5, 2020)

RIP Bill Withers 3-30-20 81 natural causes


----------



## Lesso (Apr 5, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> RIP Bill Withers 3-30-20 81 natural causes



So strange... I would have sworn on my life that bill withers died in a plane crash in the 70s...who am i thinking of?


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 5, 2020)

Lesso said:


> So strange... I would have sworn on my life that bill withers died in a plane crash in the 70s...who am i thinking of?



Jim Croce Natchitoches LA   73  maybe?


----------



## umbra (Apr 5, 2020)

Jim was from South Philly. He played a lot of clubs out there. Saw him regularly.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 6, 2020)

Yes indeed...Jim was a masterful story teller...I would have bought his records just for his stories!...not to mention the rocking folk style he mastered.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Damn.. I have been smoking a lot of Dank and listening to a lot  music today.  Music and herb go so well together.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Apr 6, 2020)

Because no one had yet I don't think


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2020)

RIP John


----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 7, 2020)

umbra said:


> RIP John


$hit,$hit,$hit!!! I really hoped he’d pull thru...just 4 years older than me...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 7, 2020)

My introduction to John, bout 1968 or so...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 8, 2020)

A very timely tune B!!! And some hot [email protected] guitar too!!!


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 8, 2020)

Bach: Toccata and Fugue, BWV 565 - Tariq Harb, guitar - YouTube

Completely different.


----------



## umbra (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 9, 2020)

never will...


----------



## Lawrenc Smith (Apr 9, 2020)

Ecstasy of Gold


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Lesso (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 15, 2020)

https://www.mixcloud.com/maxvibes/mono-08-sleep-walker/
Great energetic Japanese jazz band. Never get tired of this compilation.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

A little Waylon


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 21, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIqESwzCGg4&list=RDQr6NOsluHYg&index=2

wish i was was old enough to see these guys. missed it by ~8yrs.  how can you not love jello

also, i'd love to post the exploited, but the song i want everyone to hear is too harsh


----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 25, 2020)

First new song by the Stones in years.   It is a song about these times we live in.


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

https://www.mixcloud.com/maxvibes/nicola-conte-reworks-part-two/
Some cheery Italian jazz mix action for your cheery Sunday morning!


----------



## novitius (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## JacobCl86 (Apr 27, 2020)

La vie en rose by Loui Armstrong


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 27, 2020)

I need to take a drive...


----------



## umbra (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## umbra (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (May 2, 2020)




----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 4, 2020)

umbra said:


>



nice


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 4, 2020)

umbra said:


>



badass fo sho


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 9, 2020)

RIP Little Richard


----------



## burnin1 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (May 20, 2020)

I really like Larkin Poe...the girls started as a bluegrass trio but little sister decided to go to college and the other two reformed as....theta some good rock’n muse right there...


----------



## burnin1 (May 21, 2020)

I like them a lot as well  I knew that they are Sisters.  I did not know they started as a bluegrass band with a third Sister. I have been listening to their new release lately.  The Holy Ghost Fire song I posted is from their new album.

Edit:SP


----------



## burnin1 (May 21, 2020)

More new stuff from Larkin Poe


----------



## burnin1 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 28, 2020)

I been rocking some static x.a particular song called,bled for days.its therapeutic.


----------



## burnin1 (May 29, 2020)

Before the "Faces" the band was called the "Small Faces".  Steve Marriott on vocals. After the leaving the "Small faces" he formed "Humble Pie"


----------



## burnin1 (May 29, 2020)

The "Small Faces changed their name to The Faces after hiring a singer named Rod Stewart and a guitar player named Ronnie Wood.  Ronnie Wood joined the Rolling Stones eventually and Rod Stewart became famous.  I saw the Faces in 75.. I think it was.

Sorry for the trip down memory lane. I do that sometimes when I am really high. :


----------



## burnin1 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (May 31, 2020)

Happy Birthday John Fogarty


----------



## burnin1 (May 31, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (May 31, 2020)




----------



## CoralReefer (Jun 1, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> The "Small Faces changed their name to The Faces after hiring a singer named Rod Stewart and a guitar player named Ronnie Wood.  Ronnie Wood joined the Rolling Stones eventually and Rod Stewart became famous.  I saw the Faces in 75.. I think it was.
> 
> Sorry for the trip down memory lane. I do that sometimes when I am really high. :



One of my favorite bands. I saw them a couple times!


----------



## Lesso (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## St_Nick (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm all about the Dulfher.  She can make that sax talk!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Smokinmom2020 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey Hey What Can I Do - Led Zeppelin.
Can't remember how to attach a vid.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Cool song!

Go to YouTube and find a song that you like.
Click on the video.  Towards the bottom right of the video click on "share".
A pop up window will activate.  Click on " copy" in the pop up window.
Come here and right click to paste.
You will not see the video until you click on "post reply" here in this thread.

Rock on.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 6, 2020)

Cypress Hill smoking a big spliff on Saturday Night Live.  I dunno if this goes in the music thread, but they are performing.  The joint-lighting is slightly after 4:20 (no kidding) in the video.









						The infamous moment Cypress Hill smoked a joint on stage and were banned from SNL
					

Would they have been banned today?




					faroutmagazine.co.uk


----------



## giggy (Jun 7, 2020)

shifted to the dark side this morn with some older country.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2020)

I actually saw ThundHERstruck open for John Fogarty at a private event in LA a number of years ago.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Jun 14, 2020)

seems to be a sublime type of morning.


----------



## giggy (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 16, 2020)

Edit: replaced video of same song with better audio quality


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 19, 2020)

What an innovation master!!!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 19, 2020)

Rooster, y'all know whom I speak of.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 23, 2020)

LMAO


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Jun 28, 2020)

check out more of their work, lead singer of papa roach does a song with them.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Smokinmom2020 (Jul 1, 2020)

jammin out to The Who tonight.  Behind Blue Eyes right now.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## steamnapan (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## steamnapan (Jul 7, 2020)

giggy said:


> check out more of their work, lead singer of papa roach does a song with them.



This was a Surprise....


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Nello (Jul 9, 2020)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I think we need another music thread...I am always interested in hearing stuff I might not otherwise hear, as well as some classics and guilty pleasures.
> 
> No live links please.   If you want to post the whole link without changing tt to xx then make sure you uncheck the second box under *Miscellaneous Options for Automatically parse links in text.  *It keeps the link from being live.
> 
> ...




If you like WolfMother then you should also check out a band called The Saints.  Also from Australia, and i would bet dollars to donuts that WolfMother would say that The Sainta were a major influence.  There first two albums are amazing.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## steamnapan (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## BudSniffer (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Oldbay (Jul 28, 2020)

It’s a Dead kinda day, used to be my 24/7 not it takes this kinda day


----------



## steamnapan (Jul 30, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> It’s a Dead kinda day, used to be my 24/7 not it takes this kinda day


----------



## Alabaster (Jul 30, 2020)

Ain't it the truth?


----------



## Alabaster (Jul 30, 2020)

Was just thinking about the folks in Southern California


----------



## BudSniffer (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## BudSniffer (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## steamnapan (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## steamnapan (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 1, 2020)

Son of a ***** ! 



peace


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 1, 2020)

DAC Panheads Forever


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Missfit (Aug 1, 2020)

Love D.A.C.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)

h-ell yeah


----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 3, 2020)

i see the train, good taste.


----------



## boo (Aug 3, 2020)

the voices in my head...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Alabaster (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Alabaster (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Alabaster (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## boo (Aug 4, 2020)

Alabaster said:


> Yes


speak for yourself young man...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## herpawearo (Aug 6, 2020)

Heavy metal.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Too early for music.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 8, 2020)

giggy said:


>



 Love this Tune.  Now Listening


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 8, 2020)

Alice in Chains Cover


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 8, 2020)

Another Good Cover. Love the Piano Guy.


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

.


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

try this again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

Love me some George Jones( the Possum)


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 9, 2020)

I prefer


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 9, 2020)

Or


----------



## cannagirl77 (Aug 10, 2020)

zaramay, bzrp


----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey Kido,  want a vaccine ?  , .


.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Calyx (Aug 13, 2020)

Chris Stapleton - What are you listening to


----------



## Patwi (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)

just to let yall know i do listen to classic country, this is on the newer side but i like it.


----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2020)

Alan Parsons


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 15, 2020)

Always liked this  :


----------



## giggy (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 19, 2020)

Just meandering and saw these 2 :


----------



## giggy (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Billy Bagseed (Aug 21, 2020)

Too ... extreme?


----------



## Patwi (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Billy Bagseed (Aug 21, 2020)

patwi said:


>




Oh yeah, I hear that!


----------



## Patwi (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Billy Bagseed (Aug 21, 2020)

Woopie Ty-Yi-Tejas!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

You guys turn this crap down,,i cant sleep.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Aug 23, 2020)

Good MORNIN'! 
Feedin' day today for half of my ladies today at day 57 of bloom. Let's get jiggy widdit!


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

Man thats an oldie but a goodie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2020)

Fixed it Duh


----------



## Patwi (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 27, 2020)

Just somethin` to lull ya` to sleep :  



peace


----------



## giggy (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 28, 2020)

Lol !!



peace


----------



## Fizzy_rascal (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Fizzy,,,,,i think the girl in the Video loves me. She kept staring at me with those big eyes and lips when she was singing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>



Hell yeah.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Billy Bagseed said:


> Too ... extreme?



Freaking awesome. And great video.


----------



## Fizzy_rascal (Aug 28, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Fizzy,,,,,i think the girl in the Video loves me. She kept staring at me with those big eyes and lips when she was singing.



Her name is Alison Goldfrapp and she is a stunning queen


----------



## Patwi (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Sep 2, 2020)

About the end of the line for tonight !
peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Turn the music down,,i haven't woke up good.
How wude.


----------



## nWttrs2 (Sep 2, 2020)

I have been doing heavy sports for several years. I try to go to my goal every workout. Music helps me in this. Here are some of my favorite tracks:
- “212” by Azealia Banks
- “Pump up the Jam” by Technotronic
- “Single Ladies (Put a Ring on It)” by Beyoncé
- “Push It” by Salt-N-Pepa
- “Times Like These” by Foo Fighters
- “Gamma Ray” by Beck
- “Uncontrollable Urge” by Devo
- “Hypnotize” by the White Stripes
Since music is very important to me (I like to listen to original tracks and not remixes) I listen to music on Spotify, Amazon, Mixcloud and on similar music streaming services .


----------



## giggy (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 6, 2020)

Maria Daines,


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

Great song.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Sep 7, 2020)

Just packed my last bowl for the night .........maybe ! Think I hear the Sandman callin` . Night all !!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 7, 2020)

What am I listening to?.........the Hu

not The Who.....The Hu



.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Serch (Sep 10, 2020)

This thing is still going..LOL
Listening to a violent rap song because I know Araab Muzik


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2020)

.


----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)

some local stuff this morn. they are from birmingham but moved to austin texas and cut one album. a few after them.


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)

a youtuber i check out every now and then


----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 13, 2020)

Trippy Video!!


----------



## Witchking (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Alabaster (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Alabaster (Sep 13, 2020)

So no Cha Cha music here, yeah?


----------



## burnie (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 14, 2020)

I thought that Greenday really did John Lennon well!!!


----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 14, 2020)

It's burning again??


----------



## burnie (Sep 15, 2020)

Not a Nickleback fan , but this song always get played when I see it . 



peace


----------



## yarddog (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 15, 2020)

burnie said:


> Not a Nickleback fan , but this song always get played when I see it .
> 
> 
> 
> peace



i like some of their work but never like that one.


----------



## giggy (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 16, 2020)

Look out Stevie!!


----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 18, 2020)

For everyone being bothered by the smoky air!!


----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Sep 18, 2020)

Dang !!  3 songs in a row I enjoy !!  Thanks guys ! 
peace


----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 19, 2020)

In Trim Jail


----------



## giggy (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Potsitive.Thoughts (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 20, 2020)

New Twist to a old AM radio tune!! The lyrics cracked me up.


----------



## burnie (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Sep 22, 2020)

How about a little Elvis ? 



Shuffle dancin` ? I shuffle walk !!


----------



## jimmyguitars (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## jimmyguitars (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

Turn that damn music down,,i gotta head ache.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 23, 2020)

Caro Emerald has recently become a new fave


----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Sep 24, 2020)

And now for something completely different.....and a laugh ! 



peace


----------



## jimmyguitars (Sep 25, 2020)

Love me some Primus


----------



## burnie (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 25, 2020)

here you go jimmy


----------



## giggy (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## jimmyguitars (Sep 26, 2020)

Right on Giggy !! Primus  gotta love'em .
 Those bass lines are the best, fluidity at its finest ! hehehe 
 Just sparked a fat  one and tappin my feet to the Wafflestomp !
Peace !


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2020)

Turn the music down,,fore i call the popo,,,i cant sleep.


----------



## giggy (Sep 26, 2020)

then you need some deep purple.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## jimmyguitars (Sep 27, 2020)

Hey Giggy 
 its Been a  good  day got lots of 
stuff done , time for a number and some good tunes !
Hold on to yer hat !


----------



## giggy (Sep 27, 2020)

not much into southern rock but there are some i like.


----------



## giggy (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Sep 27, 2020)

Ok Giggy , I see your Meytal and raise you Two Cellos ! 



peace


----------



## giggy (Sep 27, 2020)

burnie said:


> Ok Giggy , I see your Meytal and raise you Two Cellos !
> 
> 
> 
> peace



now i got more stuff to look up on youtube.


----------



## giggy (Sep 27, 2020)

yall gotta see this.


----------



## giggy (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## jimmyguitars (Sep 27, 2020)

giggy said:


> not much into southern rock but there are some i like.



I guess 38 special is about it for me.  as far as southern rock I,m into Blues and hard rock but as a musician I try to find the groove in it all ! 
have a good day Giggy !


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 27, 2020)

Nice music being played in here


----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## jimmyguitars (Sep 27, 2020)

just winding down for the day , cant really run my dogs this evening it has 
been raining here and they would track mud in sure dont feel like mopping 
tonight lol so just sat down with a nug listening to some tunes!
Rock on !


----------



## burnie (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 28, 2020)

jimmyguitars said:


> I guess 38 special is about it for me.  as far as southern rock I,m into Blues and hard rock but as a musician I try to find the groove in it all !
> have a good day Giggy !


i'm not much on blues either. i'm more classic country and hard rock/metal. the only thing i ever learned to play was the radio.


----------



## giggy (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2020)

saw 38 special on their maiden voyage opening up for santana in Austin .. lol .. chocolate mescaline night and picked up 1/4 lb absolute primo at the concert .. frickin' great times


----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## jimmyguitars (Sep 30, 2020)

Mornin giggy  and All
just smoked a fatty of my Cuvee ,  trying to kick the day off right
peace !


----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 1, 2020)

on heroin ..


----------



## Patwi (Oct 1, 2020)

on meth and heroin .. 8 balls flyin'


----------



## Patwi (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Bluemerle010 (Oct 1, 2020)

Best Pandora station.....The Band!!!


----------



## Alabaster (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Alabaster (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Oct 4, 2020)

patwi , ya` missed a good video of Todds :



peace


----------



## Patwi (Oct 4, 2020)

yeah burnie, some days I miss less, some days I miss more .


----------



## Patwi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Alabaster (Oct 6, 2020)

RIP Eddie Van Halen!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2020)

I always liked this one by Neil


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 7, 2020)

Love this band.. hope you do too.


----------



## burnie (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 8, 2020)

.


----------



## burnie (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## HerbWatcher (Oct 15, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I always liked this one by Neil



What's up bro? Great song. 
Back in the 70s there was this dude at the HIGH school I went to ( Covina HIGH in Covina Ca).
That looked played and sounded just like Neil Young. It was a trip. 
That's all he played and would sing. He was very very good. 
Back then the little hippie chick I had and I were BIG Neil Young fans.
I still have all the 8 track tapes and albums of him that I had back then. I guess I'm still a big fan.
I wish I knew where that little hippie chick is now. She was fine and talented. LOL.....Later..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

HerbWatcher said:


> What's up bro? Great song.
> Back in the 70s there was this dude at the HIGH school I went to ( Covina HIGH in Covina Ca).
> That looked played and sounded just like Neil Young. It was a trip.
> That's all he played and would sing. He was very very good.
> ...


After The Gold Rush is an awesome song if you listen to the words


And of course Southern Man


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 15, 2020)

One of my favorites..


No truer words spoken.. Holds the test of time ☮


----------



## burnie (Oct 15, 2020)

Ok , so a 67 year old hillbilly has to throw his thoughts in too.............so


----------



## burnie (Oct 16, 2020)

Maybe even twice !



peace


----------



## Alabaster (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Alabaster (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 26, 2020)

from my brothers on the rez ..

.


----------



## EvaWills89 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Oct 28, 2020)

stick on Sugar by Robin Schultz, then laugh your ass off at the cop driving his car. song is 5 years old and still makes me laugh,

UB-40 all the way, Rave music more dance music and anything from the 90.s that has a phat beat. lol


----------



## Conn (Oct 28, 2020)

got a better idea.  go to You tube type in Mulgrew reunion  and then play the first video, lol 
*Mulgrew Live @ Hellraiser Reunion, Queens SU, Belfast 25.05.13]*
this will waken all you stoners up lol.  brilliant for being out on the mountain bike.


----------



## burnie (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 29, 2020)

from brothers on the rez again .



.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Oct 29, 2020)

peace


----------



## Patwi (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## nobogart (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## nobogart (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2020)

The Hu


----------



## nobogart (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 2, 2020)

have a great day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## nobogart (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Nov 2, 2020)

Enjoy....I did !



peace


----------



## Conn (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Nov 5, 2020)

Here`s somethin` different :



peace


----------



## Conn (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 5, 2020)

:-0


----------



## Conn (Nov 5, 2020)

have a great day


----------



## burnie (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Nov 5, 2020)

Just for the music....lol



peace


----------



## Conn (Nov 6, 2020)

have a great day


----------



## burnie (Nov 6, 2020)

peace


----------



## Conn (Nov 6, 2020)

love


----------



## Conn (Nov 6, 2020)

understanding


----------



## Conn (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Nov 6, 2020)

peace


----------



## Conn (Nov 7, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>



i cant see your video, its banned in my country???


----------



## Conn (Nov 7, 2020)

Spirit in the Sky. did you know the band who plays spirit in the sky played a 45minute set with just that one song.


----------



## Conn (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Nov 7, 2020)

Turn your sub down ! 



peace


----------



## Conn (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)

little country this morn


----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)

the late dawn sears and the time jumpers. if you like old country check out the time jumpers. they would gather together after the grand ole opry closed and played the rest of the night.


----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)

i don't know who put this together but it's done very well.


----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)

ok time to wake up


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Nov 26, 2020)

Listenin` to some old Goose Creek . Watchin` the 2020 spirit animal !!
Night all.....peace


----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2020)

you can't do jackyl without at least the lumber jack


----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2020)

there was journey before steve and they had some great music.


----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2020)

if your a journey fan you got to hear their first three albums.


----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Nov 27, 2020)

peace


----------



## burnie (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 13, 2020)

burnie said:


>



Not a day goes by when I don't miss John Prine...


----------



## burnie (Dec 13, 2020)

Same here Drift 
peace


----------



## burnie (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)

bto cover


----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## SkagitMagic (Dec 27, 2020)

White Houses - Eric Burdon & The Animals - YouTube A old Favorite


----------



## burnie (Dec 30, 2020)

peace


----------



## burnie (Dec 31, 2020)

peace


----------



## giggy (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)

some techno


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2021)

Im in Church for Gods sake. Have some manners.


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)

@WeedHopper


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)

sorry hopper i like it better without george.


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## mean4green (Jan 17, 2021)

at the moment 

Chris Issac - Heart Shaped World..

Next up - Neil Young - Greendale.


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)

@mean4green see the chain link, click it then, copy and paste your video link in top window, then insert it and post it.


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## electricPuha (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Jan 19, 2021)

In the same vein.....................


----------



## mean4green (Jan 20, 2021)

Tom Petty - Wildflowers

mellow W&B tuneage


----------



## Patwi (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## mean4green (Jan 24, 2021)

Mellow Morning

Neil Young - Unplugged


----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 25, 2021)

I had one, I had two too, .. fell in love and had to walk away ..


----------



## Patwi (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Jan 26, 2021)

peace


----------



## giggy (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 28, 2021)

you ever get the feeling that politicians are the arsonists


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jan 28, 2021)

savoy brown  ain't done yet   whole cd is pretty good


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## mean4green (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## AlisonInce (Feb 1, 2021)

halsey and some japanese relaxation


----------



## Patwi (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Feb 2, 2021)

RIP Ginger


----------



## Patwi (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## mean4green (Feb 5, 2021)

Wanted - Dead or Alive - BonJovi & da KID


----------



## Patwi (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## mean4green (Feb 6, 2021)

GET A HAIRCUT HIPPY !!


----------



## guerilla1950 (Feb 6, 2021)

some johnny winter  or ten years after


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 6, 2021)

Etta James on Sirius radio...


----------



## Patwi (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## mean4green (Feb 7, 2021)

Rolling Stones - Sweet Summer Sun Concert - London 2013 - 40 years to the day of their first show there.
The Jagger Swagger, Mr Richards killin da geeetar, Saxophones Galore - Black Chick - Gimme Shelter will make you scream along!!
Video Quality is Exceptional
watching on Tubi 

Damm - that's friggin music.

sidenotes:

intended to take 10 min Nappy Nap yesterday at 16:00. Woke up at 21:30. I will be up all night.
Doing my 2020 Taxes whilst rockin to da Stones !!!!
Pondering this thought:
I smoke cigs - but smoke outside on porch. Them filthy vile things will stink up the house.

I smoke herb Herb. Glass bullet - I smoke inside house.

Why does cig smoke stink to high heaven,
yet
the sweet fragance of skunk weed smells like 
the sweet fragrance of skunk weed..

only downside,
is an hour later
I wander around room
lookin for da little skunk
that sneaked in da house,
whilst I was smokin a cig on the porch..
I'm done ponderin boutz dat.
*****

Here I sit stoned immaculate, tired of tax work, 
rockin to da Stones,
cup of hot cocoa & freshly cleaned glass bullet,
ready for reload of skunky nugget,

pondering again

would be nice to have this:








but

I doubt she would walk down my snow-piled street on a 10 deg night,

so

perhaps I will

Strip Down
& Get Down






then call my buddy Roster
to get Down & Dirty
(whilst da Stones play "Sympathy 4 da Devil")

here's a pic of my Buddy Roster





never saw him from upfront,
but I hear he is a fugly lookin doood...

*SMOKE EM if ya GOTTUM!!!!!*


----------



## giggy (Feb 7, 2021)

roe those of you that haven't figured how to post a video.

there is a double chain link in the above header, click on it, it will open a new window with two boxes for addresses, use the upper box. copy your video address the paste it in the upper box. in the same window bottom right corner is a insert button click it then post as you would any other reply.


----------



## giggy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## teslaman (Feb 8, 2021)

Listen to music and dancing videos featuring many of my mates from the northern soul scene, here in the u.k.
 The above one is my fave male dancer James Whitehead
Teslaman


----------



## mean4green (Feb 9, 2021)

Enchanting Voice for Twosday:

Kind & Generous


----------



## Patwi (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## mean4green (Feb 10, 2021)

DIAMONDS on the Soles of her Shoes


----------



## teslaman (Feb 10, 2021)

skinhead young girl, awesome dancer only 20ish years old she changes her hair style more often than i change my underwear, btw she is a model and is a lovely person.

Teslaman


----------



## teslaman (Feb 10, 2021)

5 months later different hairdo



same place, two hours later about 800 people on dancefloor.


----------



## teslaman (Feb 10, 2021)

Stephen Cootes, another youngster awesome dancer.



don't concentrate on the crackhead in the  background lol


----------



## teslaman (Feb 10, 2021)

Tasmin doing her stuff ace dancer


----------



## teslaman (Feb 10, 2021)

serious danceoff


----------



## teslaman (Feb 10, 2021)

the fella that started it all for me 3 years ago after watching this clip, top fella to.



teslaman


----------



## teslaman (Feb 10, 2021)

she can dance.


----------



## teslaman (Feb 10, 2021)

rob is around 60 years old and believe me dancing like this is tiring, best of his style.
teslaman


----------



## burnie (Feb 10, 2021)

Angus in fine form.....just a lil` methed up maybe ?  lol



peace


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

burnie said:


> Angus in fine form.....just a lil` methed up maybe ?  lol
> 
> 
> 
> peace




GREAT BAND ----- GREAT MUSIC...

One of my life's regrets is never seeing them in concert!!!

BACK in BLACK !!!!


----------



## Patwi (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Feb 14, 2021)

Couldn`t help but notice the band looks like a few of the crazies here  !!  lol



peace


----------



## giggy (Feb 14, 2021)

great pics i believe david mann artwork.


----------



## giggy (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Feb 18, 2021)

Patwi , wife took me to see these guys 18 years ago for my 50th . They were ancient even then , but their music was spot on . They were backed up with WVU Symphony orchestra and every note that night was perfect . Got to lookin` around and most of the audience was way older than me . And there was no youngsters to be found . It was a great night . Thanks for bringin` back a good memory !
peace


----------



## Patwi (Feb 19, 2021)

one of the better dance songs of '70


----------



## Patwi (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Feb 21, 2021)

peace


----------



## giggy (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 25, 2021)

a Kaw and Muscogee Creek Native


----------



## Patwi (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 14, 2021)

putembk said:


>


----------



## Patwi (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## guerilla1950 (Mar 15, 2021)

savoy brown  ain't done yet good stuff


----------



## Patwi (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm currently listening to my life tick away and my arteries hardening. but.....


----------



## guerilla1950 (Mar 15, 2021)

niel young cinnamon girl


----------



## Patwi (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Smoke (Mar 29, 2021)

ThankYou Everyone....Great music
if I am working to post pics I like very relaxing music
but I love all music it on here 24)7 I don't like TV all bad news


_______________________________________________________


----------



## Smoke (Mar 29, 2021)

_______________________________________________________


----------



## Smoke (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Smoke (Mar 29, 2021)

*I Know I Can Change But I Don't....  *


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 31, 2021)

Just for @patwi


----------



## Patwi (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Smoke (Mar 31, 2021)

For All....


----------



## Smoke (Mar 31, 2021)

....


----------



## Patwi (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 1, 2021)

Every time I hear this one, I think of Hopper......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Smoke (Apr 3, 2021)

....


----------



## Smoke (Apr 3, 2021)

....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

burnie said:


>



Welcome back


----------



## Patwi (Apr 3, 2021)

for Kobe Bryant

.


----------



## giggy (Apr 4, 2021)

@patwi you digging deep with that one. i like the video of it better then the radio version, it explains it better. i hope it come through cause i had to sign in to get it.


----------



## giggy (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (Apr 4, 2021)

Chimpan A. Stellar album.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Smoke (Apr 16, 2021)

*Joe Live....
*


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2021)

Cody Jinks, Arron Lewis and all other outlaw country singers.  Every day while working in my grow.












True American Patriots.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Mallard Duck (Apr 16, 2021)

Neko has one of my favorite voices out there...


----------



## Patwi (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Redrooster (Apr 17, 2021)

''Curtin FM online''. It's a popular 1970s type music format broadcast from Curtin University Western Australia and streamed around the world. It's a very professional setup playing nothing but the best music, I love it.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Smoke (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Redrooster (Apr 25, 2021)

BreadFan by ''Budgie''. From their album ''In For The Kill'' This band is underrated, overlooked and undiscovered by many!   ''Sorry it's not from the Album In For The Kill''  I can't remember which LP? Duh!


----------



## Smoke (Apr 25, 2021)

*Lollll Sexy Girl....*


----------



## Smoke (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2021)

I remember this part. One of my favorite from the movie. Foot to the face.


----------



## giggy (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Redrooster (Apr 26, 2021)

1974 vintage.


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2021)

Tinnitus


----------



## Patwi (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Redrooster (Apr 27, 2021)

Pavlov's Dog, a Progressive rock band from the 1970s. Not everyone's cup of tea but I like them.


----------



## Redrooster (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## nobogart (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 28, 2021)

BIG SHOUT FOR 





WE BACK BABY
​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 28, 2021)

Most People say Im Crazy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 3, 2021)

I was peaking through Hopper's window, lookin' to use his toothbrush, and spotted him dancing around in a skimpy night gown to this song.


----------



## Mallard Duck (May 3, 2021)




----------



## guerilla1950 (May 3, 2021)

still loven the blues


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 4, 2021)




----------



## nobogart (May 5, 2021)




----------



## nobogart (May 5, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (May 5, 2021)

seems appropriate ...


----------



## Patwi (May 5, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Redrooster (May 8, 2021)

Here be, a proper gooden!


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2021)




----------



## giggy (May 9, 2021)




----------



## giggy (May 9, 2021)




----------



## giggy (May 9, 2021)




----------



## giggy (May 9, 2021)




----------



## giggy (May 9, 2021)




----------



## giggy (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (May 9, 2021)

saw james an his gang on blue mescaline tabs .. lol


----------



## nobogart (May 10, 2021)




----------



## nobogart (May 10, 2021)




----------



## giggy (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (May 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (May 23, 2021)




----------



## giggy (May 23, 2021)




----------



## giggy (May 23, 2021)




----------



## giggy (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (May 23, 2021)

no rubber ?  use saran wrap


----------



## Hippie420 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (May 31, 2021)

Actually I like a lot of country music, mainly Irish country. But not stuff like Achy Breaky Heart. Just vomit-inducing.


----------



## leafminer (May 31, 2021)

patwi said:


> no rubber ?  use saran wrap



Fugs. Terrible. I've got a vinyl album here, "Virgin Fugs". There is a track called 'Caca Rocka' and another called 'New Amphetamine Shriek'. I have no idea why I wasted my money...


----------



## Bubba (May 31, 2021)

patwkynardS
[QUOTE="leafminer said:


> Fugs. Terrible. I've got a vinyl album here, "Virgin Fugs". There is a track called 'Caca Rocka' and another called 'New Amphetamine Shriek'. I have no idea why I wasted my money...


Given your signature line, I'm sure you remember the name of Fat Freddy's Cat?

Bubba


----------



## leafminer (May 31, 2021)

The cat has a name? Not that I've ever seen... these days my place is like Country Cowfreak's. There's sheep and chickens and a cow, the other side of the road.


----------



## Bubba (May 31, 2021)

leafminer said:


> The cat has a name? Not that I've ever seen... these days my place is like Country Cowfreak's. There's sheep and chickens and a cow, the other side of the road.


He was always referred to as simply "Fat Freddies Cat"  he occasionally would have a small strip/story, Adventures of Fat Freddies cat.
One such adventure, he got a lucky charm that granted three wishes. He used 2 wishes on his "adventures" and went home.  Fat Freddie immediately picked him up and said "Wow a lucky charm, I'll be dipped in shit."

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 31, 2021)

Wow...the forum let me use the poo poo word. Earlier it censored "**" hmmm well, it was a quote after all.  From a famous literary work from the 70's.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 31, 2021)

Well, no mod with a net yet. I'm sure I messed up on one of these posts.


----------



## Shiloh (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (May 31, 2021)

it has an animal that is across the road .. maybe it'll be liked 

personally I think nugent sucks .. saw him once in '74 on windowpane and he sucked then too


----------



## nobogart (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (Jun 1, 2021)

I doubt any of you have heard this before. I have the vinyl album, I bought it in 1979 in Lagos. I went to his show one night with my second engineer, two white guys in a crowd of hundreds of Nigerians. Fela smoked huge joints of Nigerian sativa rolled in newspaper. The government and military hated him.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 1, 2021)

one of the best


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 3, 2021)

leafminer said:


> I doubt any of you have heard this before. I have the vinyl album, I bought it in 1979 in Lagos. I went to his show one night with my second engineer, two white guys in a crowd of hundreds of Nigerians. Fela smoked huge joints of Nigerian sativa rolled in newspaper. The government and military hated him.





That's cool. I only have Fela Kuti with Ginger Baker on cd.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Jun 3, 2021)

patwi said:


>



I was in 7th grade at the time, having limited funds, I went with Led Zepplin II. Wanted both...some things never change.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Jun 3, 2021)

great choice of Brit blues Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Jun 4, 2021)

patwi said:


> great choice of Brit blues Bubba



It was somewhere around '73 or so, they were at the St Louis Blues Arena and I found myself in the middle of that.  Two things I remember...one, some poor guy got in a fight seconds before they launched the show and got thrown out, and since it was a make up date, they played for over 3 hours.  I always wondered about that guy that missed one of the better shows I've seen...and there was a heck of a lot of them back in those days.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


>



And Lou Reed....Always liked that guy.  I saw an interview with him about sound and recording.  Things were beginning to go digital and the discussion was on equipment, mixing boards and the like.  He wasnt having any of the digital stuff and showed what he wanted used, the old analog yes, but vacuum tube equipment.

One of my other hobbies is building high end class A stereo amplification and I was ALL vacuum tube at the time so was very impressed with this.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 4, 2021)

Lou Reed Heroin - YouTube 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 4, 2021)

Rock and Roll animal version:

Heroin (Live) - YouTube


----------



## leafminer (Jun 4, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> That's cool. I only have Fela Kuti with Ginger Baker on cd.


I know that one, I have the vinyl of it. I was in Miami when I met this guy in a bar in Coconut Grove. He gave me the album. I still have about 15 of his albums... I sold one recently for $200.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 4, 2021)

__





						adam calhoun crazy white boy - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Patwi (Jun 4, 2021)

Here's the frontman for the Thirteenth Floor Elevators of the 60s after leaving a Texas psych hospital and on his own and covering Lou Reed & Nico's song Heroin .. Lou's song would have Quaaludes melting with love but Roky's version is a heavy 8 Ball infusion  .. fitting for the times


----------



## Bubba (Jun 4, 2021)

Wait, that band hit a memory chord, who was in the band? Trying to remember which documentary I was watching that had mention of  Thirteenth Floor Elevators.... I know I watched one about roots of ZZ Top, but there were several others as well, could have been one of them.  I'll have to do some searching.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 4, 2021)

Quaaludes....through one of the strangest of coincidences, myself and a couple of friends were very likely among the first to
abuse 714 pills in this Country...which were Roher back then, before Lemon.  French Madrax or Placidil gell caps were plentiful, bathroom toilets in bars would be littered with their wrappers.

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 4, 2021)

Oh,  I miss Roher Quaaludes! Besides cannabis, my favorite drug of all times. Doing ludes and listening to Allman Brothers, OMG!


----------



## Patwi (Jun 4, 2021)

These guys were the first categorized 'psychedelic' rock band in America, late '66 .. they were all from Texas

This album was their first .. I've met Roky a few times at parties .. got pics

.Quays were nice but liquid demerol was my love . it was about access


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 4, 2021)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I think we need another music thread...I am always interested in hearing stuff I might not otherwise hear, as well as some classics and guilty pleasures.
> 
> No live links please.   If you want to post the whole link without changing tt to xx then make sure you uncheck the second box under *Miscellaneous Options for Automatically parse links in text.  *It keeps the link from being live.
> 
> ...



Dave Matthews Band - Cortez The Killer - LIVE From MSG New York 11.30.2018 - YouTube


----------



## Bubba (Jun 4, 2021)

patwi said:


> These guys were the first categorized 'psychedelic' rock band in America, late '66 .. they were all from Texas
> 
> This album was their first .. I've met Roky a few times at parties .. got pics
> 
> .Quays were nice but liquid demerol was my love . it was about access



Demerol?  Even junkies wouldnt touch that in my day, they called it dummy oil....I dont think I ever tried it.  Dilaudid now, another story.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 4, 2021)

Always had a weak spot in the day for Tuinal as well.  It would have been a hard choice between that and a big green 750 mil Placidil.
MMMMM, squeezy gel caps...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 4, 2021)

Another blast from the way, way past was liquid Morphine Sulphate. Just pull the rubber plug you would stab a needle though and pour the contents into a small bowl.  Mix enough weed to absorb, set aside to dry.  Now there was some go to meetin' weed right there.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Jun 4, 2021)

placidils were great for coming down on acid, shrooms everyday chores  

the liquid came from pharmacy, my junkie friend's little sis worked the pharmacy .. love was easy back then


----------



## SusanneH (Jun 5, 2021)

patwi said:


> Here's the frontman for the Thirteenth Floor Elevators of the 60s after leaving a Texas psych hospital and on his own and covering Lou Reed & Nico's song Heroin .. Lou's song would have Quaaludes melting with love but Roky's version is a heavy 8 Ball infusion  .. fitting for the times



Roky’s sister-in-law is one of my best friends & has been since we were 16, back in the 60’s. She’s married to his brother, Mikel.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 5, 2021)

patwi said:


> These guys were the first categorized 'psychedelic' rock band in America, late '66 .. they were all from Texas
> 
> This album was their first .. I've met Roky a few times at parties .. got pics
> 
> .Quays were nice but liquid demerol was my love . it was about access



Must have been the ZZ Topp documentary I saw them on, as according to wikipedia, Billy Gibbons (Of ZZ Topp) was influenced by them in the 60's.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Oh,  I miss Roher Quaaludes! Besides cannabis, my favorite drug of all times. Doing ludes and listening to Allman Brothers, OMG!


Soulshine is one of my favorite songs of theirs.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## jimmyguitars (Jun 5, 2021)

Having some homegrown jamming out


----------



## Patwi (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 10, 2021)

patwi said:


>




Late hubs was a deadhead. I have several LPs. Back in the day he had the wall to wall Pioneer system. He had the whole apartment complex on fire all day long.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 10, 2021)

patwi said:


> These guys were the first categorized 'psychedelic' rock band in America, late '66 .. they were all from Texas
> 
> This album was their first .. I've met Roky a few times at parties .. got pics
> 
> ...


----------



## leafminer (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## kenv (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (Jun 13, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Late hubs was a deadhead. I have several LPs. Back in the day he had the wall to wall Pioneer system. He had the whole apartment complex on fire all day long.


I never really liked them on album. But when I went to the concert in Berkeley back in winter 1980, it was just amazing. Two days after, I went to the after-gig party at "Doctor" Dan's house in Petaluma. Everyone was there except Jerry Garcia. I had taken along a lid of some purple weed I'd picked up in Garberville, if you know where and what that place is like. But that's another story. Everyone seemed to like my weed but the trunk freezer in the corner was the biggie. It was full of things. Mainly I recall Dan pulling out a big jar of Columbian crystals and feeding it into a grinder. I stayed over and the next morning after breakfast, me, and Warren, a famous guy from the Beats who wore a black eyepatch, and Marc, a hotshot attorney whose parents owned a ranch in the Napa, went driving around in a 1930s pickup, coked out of our heads.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## kenv (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## kenv (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Jun 15, 2021)

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Like A Rolling Stone (Live At Monterey Pop Festival 1967) on Vimeo 

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 15, 2021)

GOD forgive Ike, but this so good snd TINA is a  goddess!


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## kenv (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## kenv (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 16, 2021)

@kenv , I have goosebumps!


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2021)

Cruising to Big Bend in '73  in a blue '67  pontiac bonneville convertible listening to this on 8 tract over and over on peyote .. 4 of us


----------



## rubrown (Jun 16, 2021)

yeah 8 tracks, buttons, columbian...


----------



## Pagan (Jun 17, 2021)

although I´m more of a ukulele person myself.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## kenv (Jun 17, 2021)

A friend of mines daughter sang this for her mother dyeing of  cancer


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 17, 2021)

you have me .


----------



## Patwi (Jun 17, 2021)

Eric Burdon had me even into his War days .. but this is the best House Of The Rising Sun ever


----------



## kenv (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Pagan (Jun 19, 2021)

Roll over Beethoven,


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2021)

The Hu


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Jun 20, 2021)

Should have done this a lone time ago. One of my other hobbies is building Class A music amplification so I have several systems from room to room.  I finally moved and set up my vinyl front end in the main downstairs system.  Previously it has been in a bedroom system where it doesnt get the use it deserves.  What fun with new, old, and in between age vinyl.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 20, 2021)

Kodo Drummers Play Drums with Blue Man Group | Tribal Rhythms - Percussive Drums - YouTube


----------



## Pagan (Jun 22, 2021)

Must remember to take my shoes off before I play my ukulele ...



No. -- Don´t watch this. 
You could do without falling helplessly in love at your age.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 23, 2021)

Pagan said:


> Roll over Beethoven,





Huge fan here of spaghetti westerns. Very cool rendition of Ennio Morricone.


----------



## Pagan (Jun 23, 2021)

Beethoven wrote three symphonies, the Eroica, the Pastoral, and the Ninth.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## kenv (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 23, 2021)

kenv said:


>




Thanks! One of my all time faves!


----------



## kenv (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 23, 2021)

throw in the 8 track and put the top down ..


----------



## kenv (Jun 23, 2021)

had to do it


----------



## Patwi (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 23, 2021)

@patwi , Eat a peach, baby!


----------



## Patwi (Jun 23, 2021)

48 years ago this week and I still have her and she has me .. life


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 23, 2021)

@patwi , Come on, you're killing me. My dad grew up with Frank on the streets of Hoboken.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 23, 2021)

@patwi , You get together, you have some years that feel like you are growing apart, you stick it out and eventually find you are growing together again. Love doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## kenv (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 23, 2021)

patwi said:


> 48 years ago this week and I still have her and she has me .. life




congratulations Amigo


----------



## Pagan (Jun 24, 2021)

I love these, prepare to leave Earth orbit !


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 24, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> The Hu




This is freakin' fabulous!


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 24, 2021)

Married my wife in 1972. We divorced in 1978. Remarried in 2000. Great times until she passed away last June.


----------



## kenv (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 24, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Married my wife in 1972. We divorced in 1978. Remarried in 2000. Great times until she passed away last June.



my sincere condolences brother


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2021)

Big,    .. Sam was 2nd tenor in this band before hitting it big .. the Phelps dude had really big vocals and it was recorded in an interview somewhere that Janis emulated southern gospel singers like Phelps ...


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2021)

You can only get covers of Pali Gap, .. if you own a Rainbow Bridge album you can hear the Jimi .. frkin lawyers


----------



## kenv (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2021)

patwi said:


> You can only get covers of Pali Gap, .. if you own a Rainbow Bridge album you can hear the Jimi .. frkin lawyers



I'm a lawyer and I here that a lot. Here's a secret....it's what our clients want....

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Jun 25, 2021)

bubba,    .. percentages allude that clients run toward lawyers only 37% of the time, so 63% of the time lawyers are chasing down clients .. not you of course


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2021)

patwi said:


> bubba,    .. percentages allude that clients run toward lawyers only 37% of the time, so 63% of the time lawyers are chasing down clients .. not you of course


In 30 years I have never had to look for a client. 

That said even if they chase them down, the client must hire them. They can't just act....well other than law enforcement lawyers.

Your statistics are, as all statistics are, capable of finding anything. It's called sampling error.
Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Jun 25, 2021)

good, then your in the 37% .. A good guy


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2021)

Again, d





patwi said:


> good, then your in the 37% .. A good guy


Statistically only. In reality, since you don't know me....



Odd, when I typed in statistically, I droped the first S, and of the choices my phone gave was "Thai Sticks"....hmmm

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2021)

I mean really this thing MUST monitor your content....how did they get Thai Stick from statistic? Oh, brother, it's just big bruv looking over my shoulder?

Bubba


----------



## kenv (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## yooper420 (Jun 25, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> my sincere condolences brother


Thanks brother.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## kenv (Jun 25, 2021)

Shiloh said:


>



Its not there


----------



## Patwi (Jun 25, 2021)

choose a diff poster


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 25, 2021)

@patwi , how did you do that??? Thanks much.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 25, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Married my wife in 1972. We divorced in 1978. Remarried in 2000. Great times until she passed away last June.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> So sorry, I feel the grief of others. You lived and loved.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 25, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Married my wife in 1972. We divorced in 1978. Remarried in 2000. Great times until she passed away last June.


 So hard for people to understand, even when they have lost loved ones. Our pain is individual and it cuts like a knife.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 26, 2021)

Shiloh, depression's whirlpool has an unending depth and usually develops from some sort of a pain ..   17 years ago I broke, I broke hard .. I was put back together by asking the only one that could fix me .

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## yooper420 (Jun 28, 2021)

My favorite lady, love her.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## kenv (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 28, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> My favorite lady, love her.



Oh, Janice is everything! Relevant to this day, musically and philosophically.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 28, 2021)

kenv said:


>




Love Death Proof!!!!


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## kenv (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 28, 2021)

kenv said:


>




I will wait on the Lord. He has waited on me all my life


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 28, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


>




What in the hell is that? Come on, can't music be nonpolitical? Yuck!!!


----------



## kenv (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> What in the **** is that? Come on, can't music be nonpolitical? Yuck!!!


Lmfaooooooooo

yuck fu?!  Say it taint so!


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 28, 2021)

Best concert that I ever saw was Led Zeppelin, all by themselves at Maple Leaf Gardens in Toronto. I think it was the summer of 1971. WE were out in the concourse when the opening chords of The Immegrent (sp) Song were heard. The spotlights came on one by one, it was 8:30. They played and did 3 or 4 or 5 encores. They played till after midnight. Better than the 'Stones, better than The Goose Lake Rock Festival, who I have no idea who played there between all the hits of Mescaline and a steady flow of joints.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2021)

and now for our song of Inspiration





.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 29, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> Lmfaooooooooo
> 
> yuck fu?!  Say it taint so!



You're on your own trip. I just don't relate to it.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 29, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Best concert that I ever saw was Led Zeppelin, all by themselves at Maple Leaf Gardens in Toronto. I think it was the summer of 1971. WE were out in the concourse when the opening chords of The Immegrent (sp) Song were heard. The spotlights came on one by one, it was 8:30. They played and did 3 or 4 or 5 encores. They played till after midnight. Better than the 'Stones, better than The Goose Lake Rock Festival, who I have no idea who played there between all the hits of Mescaline and a steady flow of joints.


Saw them somewhere around the early 70's at the old St Louis Blues arena.  It was a delayed show, they played almost 3 hours.....

I don't know if the site is still around, but Dimeatime" used to be a site that had recordings mostly from sound boards of tons of old concerts you can download in a bit torrent.  I found several I attended in the 70's.

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## KarlV (Jun 29, 2021)

I am heavily into Chris Cornell lately


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Jun 29, 2021)

Nilsson...."You grind up the coconut...." That's going to be the first vinyl of the morning.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 29, 2021)

My favorite Harry Nilsson--


----------



## Bubba (Jun 29, 2021)

Sorry Harry, you will have hold on a sec......found 200 gram re master of Pink Floyd Meddle which is going first.....where's the "extra dank" jar?

bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 29, 2021)

@Bubba --Nothing to smoke yet, but I have all the old Pink Floyd vinyl pre-Dark Side of the Moon. I used to play them loudly on Halloween night for the trick-or-treaters.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## yooper420 (Jun 29, 2021)

Shiloh said:


>



White Rabbit.......the name of my helicopter in 'na,m.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 29, 2021)

This is Casey Waste'em with a request from a viewer named Spinal Colum Spinal Colum writes; Casey, could you please play a song for someone I'm a part of. He could have gone to college like his underachiever brother, but  acid and the temptations of Eve told him he'd be wasting Daddy's money, so he went to work. Ruined me and gave him an attitude, but he tries to work through it with a little help from drugs and friends.
Could you please play...


----------



## Patwi (Jun 29, 2021)

*Randy Newman  -  Rednecks*

wussies could be offended ..


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 30, 2021)

Shiloh said:


>


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2021)

Hey guys i need you too vote on the Bud Of The Month Contest and break the tie.


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-of-june-open-to-all-lets-see-them-buds.79400/


----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2021)

My Hero these days ..


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 2, 2021)

patwi said:


>





patwi said:


> My Hero these days ..




Listened to the whole song. Very uplifting. Thank you.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2021)

I dated my girlfriend's cousin once, we did the drive in movie thing .. she was very uplifting, probably a quarter box of kleenex was pulled out her bra ..


----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 2, 2021)

patwi said:


>




Have the LP, but thanks for refreshing my memory. I am a work in progress since losing my soulmate. This song evokes wonderful  memories. I used to play it as a siren's song for him.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 2, 2021)

In honor of my late husband--


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 2, 2021)

Nm


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)

@leafminer --Yeah, baby! Still listening. Long live rasta!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)

leafminer said:


>




Just bought last cd available on Amazon  live in Paris,  thanks so much for introducing this fantastic music to me. $40 bucks--well worth it!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2021)

This was the only song to get banned from the jukebox at a slezzy little biker bar I grew up in. Always guaranteed to get a fight going at 0:200.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2021)

a southern man don’t need him around anyhow







.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Trfsrfr (Jul 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



I like this version better;


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2021)

Sometimes she sleeps in her nightie
Some times she sleeps in her gown
But the night she does the laundry
Irene is the talk of the town


----------



## Patwi (Jul 3, 2021)

I loved an Irene once ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Cannafreak (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 4, 2021)

patwi said:


> I loved an Irene once ...




i always wanted to love an Irene but never had the opportunity 

I did love an Alberta though


----------



## Patwi (Jul 4, 2021)

Alberta , who woulda thunk it ..


----------



## Wheresjerry (Jul 4, 2021)

Allman Brothers Eat A Peach


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>




It's nice when I can connect with you. This song is touching on a gut level. Thank you.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> You're on your own trip. I just don't relate to it.


Yah... I’m insane.

Don’t mind me!

:sniffs glue:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 6, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> ou weather OK
> It's nice when I can connect with you. This song is touching on a gut level. Thank you.


Hope you Weather OK


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2021)

OK, I'll admit it. Sometimes I get stuck in a time warp.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


>





she'll suck on my **** if I buy her a rock ...


----------



## Patwi (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 22, 2021)

patwi said:


> she'll suck on my **** if I buy her a rock ...



*Didn't even listen because your post is so cynical. I never desired rocks, just love.*


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 22, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Didn't even listen because your post is so cynical. I never desired rocks, just love.*


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2021)

it was a reply quote of the poster right before mine .. I don't do rap


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


>




*So nasty, so funny. I need to take a shower!*


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 22, 2021)

patwi said:


> it was a reply quote of the poster right before mine .. I don't do rap




*Sometimes you lose me. No problem. You have a need to shock. That may be a curse or a blessing. Not sure.*


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2021)

patwi said:


> it was a reply quote of the poster right before mine .. I don't do rap





only rap I do is Mr Dylan , the OG of rap


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> only rap I do is Mr Dylan , the OG of rap




*Have the album, love Bob, but he was not an originator of rap.*


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Have the album, love Bob, but he was not an originator of rap.*



and thank you for your opinion


moar proof of Mr Dylan’s rap roots , just my opinion


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2021)

on a blood full moon night in Mobile Alabama Suzy Quatro  opened for him .. the 70s were fun at times


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 22, 2021)

patwi said:


> on a blood full moon night in Mobile Alabama Suzy Quatro  opened for him .. the 70s were fun at times




Got that album, too, with the bills in tact!


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 22, 2021)

Of course, Bob Dylan is a poet laureate of song. I just don't call it rap. He is in a league of his own.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 22, 2021)

brave new world  steve miller  fog hat  just want to make to u


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 22, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> brave new world  steve miller  fog hat  just want to make to u



Is this it?


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 22, 2021)

patwi said:


> on a blood full moon night in Mobile Alabama Suzy Quatro  opened for him .. the 70s were fun at times



Saw Suzy and her brother MIke (?) at the Forest many moons ago.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 22, 2021)

Love this gal.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

*For @patwi --

*


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

*For @ROSTERMAN --*


Just kidding!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

For @Angie--


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

@pute , still trying to find the correct music for you in my mind. It will come.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

For @pute --


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>





ROSTERMAN said:


>




Yes, I chose those lyrics for you. Semper Fi.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 28, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> For @Angie--



You got a little something on the end of yer nose......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

For @WeedHopper


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> For @WeedHopper




Are you eating Twinkies at this hour of the evening?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Are you eating Twinkies at this hour of the evening?


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You got a little something on the end of yer nose......



What does this mean? My tribute to Angie is just appreciation. I'm stone cold sober. Just wait until I get high! I don't put anything on or in my nose. Pot and only pot is my drug of choice, and I haven't had that in twenty years.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

Silly me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 29, 2021)

Just in case anyone's feelings were hurt by my choice of songs , the songs I posted were the way I , me, myself was feeling at the time of posting.
We now resume regular music postings 
Thank you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 29, 2021)

Just another good song


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


>




What a great perspective--profound.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

*Thank God, we have all this beautiful music from before the world went woke! *


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 29, 2021)

hi  really showing ur age  trully love it  just sit and flash back


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 29, 2021)

For Shiloh, with love!


----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 30, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> hi  really showing ur age  trully love it  just sit and flash back



*Showing our age? Perhaps, but we are holding on to logic and open mindedness. We expanded our minds years ago and kept them open!*


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 30, 2021)

wow lota great  tunes there almost forgot t rex good job guys


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 30, 2021)

Good evening.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 30, 2021)

Mistake.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 30, 2021)

Mistake.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 30, 2021)

Mistake.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 30, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> dDib ok on5t Tgimbve


Sorry, sleep posting!


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> dDib ok on5t Tgimbve



Sorry, sleep posting!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>




*Watched Final Cut of Blade Runner last night, then fell asleep with tablet in my lap. This mess is what I woke up to!*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Watched Final Cut of Blade Runner last night, then fell asleep with tablet in my lap. This mess is what I woke up to!*


Mess where who how?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)

One of my Favorite movies


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>




Roster, are you aware of the lyrics of this song? I have a tomboy side, but I am a very girlie girl, original woman. Around here, I am either too tough or not tough enough--depending on the day!❤


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2021)

You want Kinks? This was always my fav. Yeah, I'm old.....


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

*To all my friends here-*


----------



## Bubba (Jul 31, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You want Kinks? This was always my fav. Yeah, I'm old.....



The Banned years...rather tame by todays standards.  Gotta love the Kinks.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

@Bubba , May we reconnect? I apologize. I was presumptuous.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> @Bubba , May we reconnect? I apologize. I was presumptuous.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

*Maybe it won't happen. I 'll live with it it. We're only human. It's okay.*


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

*Bubba has left the room. That hurts. I truly love my men. It's hard to explain. It is not shallow. It is a need in my heart.*


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

patwi said:


>




*That's it. Thank you, you always know.*


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Bubba has left the room. That hurts. I truly love my men. It's hard to explain. It is not shallow. It is a need in my heart.*


Probably just busy. He'll be back.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

patwi said:


>




*Freaking fabulous! Godspeed @Bubba on his path! Bless me on mine.*


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> * It's hard to explain.*




wot once was private is now public .. open


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

*What in the heck is wrong with me? I'm crying over men I have not met in person.*


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)

You seek hope grasshopper


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)

Shiloh


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

*I just feel so freaking undone, and yet I have a Saturday night special at the front door, and a shotgun by my bed.*


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)

guns are good friends


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)

Tom Petty


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

*@patwi , Do you have a woman on the other side? I am humbled.*


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)

why questions 

yes I do, on the other side .. my Mum, my Grandmas, Aunties ..


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

*@patwi , don't mean to probe too deeply. Just hope you are loved in the present physical world. You deserve to be. You give love. Thank you.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>




*Just fell in love with you for the day, however, I 'm in my mind--too much, perhaps.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 31, 2021)

J GILES TAKE OUT UR FALSE TEETH  MOMMA I 'M GOING TO SUCK ON UR GUMS


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)

Bloodshot .. give it to me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

One of the best song writers , gone forever


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> One of the best song writers , gone forever



*I agree he is a provocative genius ( I say is because his work lives on), but I probably take the lyrics too seriously.*


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2021)

This is Casey Waste'm. I have a request from a person that describes himself as "The Old Flame", from Huntsville. He says, "Casey, I truly miss my cell mate, Hopper. He won't even j-walk anymore. I know what we had is gone, but I still dream of him every night. Could you please play his favorite song?
OF, this one goes out to Hopper, where ever he is.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> This is Casey Waste'm. I have a request from a person that describes himself as "The Old Flame", from Huntsville. He says, "Casey, I truly miss my cell mate, Hopper. He won't even j-walk anymore. I know what we had is gone, but I still dream of him every night. Could you please play his favorite song?
> OF, this one goes out to Hopper, where ever he is.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 4, 2021)

Plus young plump cute gals Love us old sugar daddies


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2021)

young plump is key on a cold night as long as you don't get called daddy in 9 months


----------



## Patwi (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> This is Casey Waste'm. I have a request from a person that describes himself as "The Old Flame", from Huntsville. He says, "Casey, I truly miss my cell mate, Hopper. He won't even j-walk anymore. I know what we had is gone, but I still dream of him every night. Could you please play his favorite song?
> OF, this one goes out to Hopper, where ever he is.



Ever hear the play on that one "Leader of the laundromat."

Bubba


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2021)

The fargin wind.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 10, 2021)

My favorite Dylan song .. I think


----------



## Patwi (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## TheVoice (Nov 11, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Ever hear the play on that one "Leader of the laundromat."
> 
> Bubba



That’s song will never play without that video in my head.  “Packers”


----------



## joeb631 (Nov 12, 2021)

patwi said:


> My favorite Dylan song .. I think



Ahh Zimmy ,We cant forget 'Time out of mind" and "No Mercy"
Girl from North Country Fair always brings me back...


----------



## Patwi (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## joeb631 (Nov 16, 2021)

Very nice thank you  Really nice  !!


----------



## Patwi (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## joeb631 (Nov 16, 2021)

This reminds me of my youth.


----------



## joeb631 (Nov 16, 2021)

patwi said:


>



Well thats the second one from you and the second one I recorded ,Nice to get different music from some one else . When I get my shit together I will return the favor !


----------



## joeb631 (Nov 16, 2021)

patwi said:


>



was this the famous Fugs who sang " Coco Cola Douche " ?


----------



## Patwi (Nov 16, 2021)

all of these guys had PHD s


----------



## Patwi (Nov 16, 2021)

joeb631 said:


> was this the famous Fugs who sang " Coco Cola Douche " ?


----------



## joeb631 (Nov 16, 2021)

patwi said:


>



ahh just like I remember !! thanks


----------



## tastyness (Nov 17, 2021)

tom MacDonald Balloons
This guy just amazes me and more power to him for being independent and so totally honest.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 24, 2021)

patwi said:


>



There's an oldie


----------



## pressinbuttons (Nov 25, 2021)

Bobbie gentry x ode to billy joe , i didn't post a link because i'm listening to an actual vinyl record !


----------



## pressinbuttons (Nov 25, 2021)

patwi said:


>



i love the stones ! play the old stuff through an old Garrard radiogram and you are back in 1967 like a flash i was raised on this and early zepplin suff


----------



## Smoke (Nov 25, 2021)

*Smoke in smoke*


----------



## Patwi (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2021)

Fast forward to three minutes if you just want the song, but the story is kool.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 15, 2021)

^^^Saw him do it live outside at Sherwood Forest back in the the early '70s.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 15, 2021)

about the ONLY song I like from Bruccee


----------



## Patwi (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 17, 2021)

popular name in the 50s


----------



## Patwi (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## ExSitu (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## joeb631 (Dec 19, 2021)

Frankie Miller ,Outstanding .I dont know how to copy but this is
most worth it
Once I hit reply it did what it should have done .
This  group has awakened the fat beast ....


----------



## Patwi (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## joeb631 (Dec 19, 2021)

I had hair when I first heard this ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2021)

oh yes indeed







.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Dec 20, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


>



Have a near mint vinyl copy of that one.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## joeb631 (Dec 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



Wow ,I just learned something thank you !


----------



## Patwi (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 2, 2022)

patwi said:


>



going to get myself  adjusted for this one !!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 2, 2022)

These guys are good ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 2, 2022)

buy my medicine



.


----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2022)

^^^ you actually listen to those who support open boarders?  Not me!!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 2, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^ you actually listen to those who support open boarders?  Not me!!!!





hey you mother trucker , I ain’t a politician , just a connoisseur of music thank you very much


----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2022)

Ah man you have now hurt my feelings.  You may not be a politician but they just dumped a truck load of illegal migrants in your one horse town.  Next and they will run for congress and win.   Where ya gonna go then?


----------



## Patwi (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 2, 2022)

patwi said:


>


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 2, 2022)

I am in tears ,not those boy no...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 4, 2022)

patwi said:


>



Noice! Im a music guy and like to listen different kinds of music  . For me it was joint for the first time and CSNY that changed my life. I always had music that stood by my side for my whole life. Thru everything a man in life goes thru...I recorded a billion cassette tapes with albums , and now surpassing that with cds for the last 33 years


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 4, 2022)

Tanks Brother I loved 4 way street!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2022)

I grew up on CSNY  was my go to zac


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 4, 2022)

I love this one with Steven


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 4, 2022)

[QUOTE="ROSTERMAN, post: 1157082, member: 606

we are ageing our selves Brother !


----------



## JoseyWales (Feb 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Ah man you have now hurt my feelings.  You may not be a politician but they just dumped a truck load of illegal migrants in your one horse town.  Next and they will run for congress and win.   Where ya gonna go then?


Look at Ilhan Omar. a fine American. Can't wait for folks to get stabbed in the neck at random. It's gonna be fun.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Witchking (Feb 6, 2022)

I been ripping some old school Black metal today.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 8, 2022)

don’t want no Abba Zabba


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

I have loved this song the first time I heard it ...


----------



## JoseyWales (Feb 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> don’t want no Abba Zabba
> 
> 
> View attachment 287791



Dude that's great tune, thank you


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)

This is Casey Wast'em, and this one goes out to all my friends and family in the OFC.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

Mistake


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Mar 4, 2022)

Love. This. Song.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

@patwi


----------



## spunom (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @patwi


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

Start posting on Giggys What Are You Listening To 2



			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/what-you-listening-to-2.79835/post-1132903


----------

